# The New "Literary Maneuvers" Coffee Shop



## velo

Hey guys, lots of changes coming for the LM in 2020!  Enough that it felt natural that the currently long-in-the-tooth coffee shop thread (32 pages!) could be retired and a new one started.  So that's what this is.  I'll lock the old LM once the scores for DEC are posted.  Please continue to use that thread for all posts related to the DEC LM and this one for JAN20 and forward.  

We are also very sad to announce that our venerable yet humble host, bdcharles, who has faithfully guided us through so many LM challenges is retiring the mantle of host at the close of the December challenge.  The LM is my favourite part of this forum and I want to extend a heartfelt and huge thank you to him for his excellent work at running this comp on behalf of not only myself but also all staff and LM participants.  We know it was a lot of work and required serious dedication so hats off to you, sir.  









However, this sad news does not mean the LM is done!  It will continue in a similar format for the time being with not one, but rather _*three*_ regular hosts.  Harper J. Cole, who runs the annual LM championship, SueC, and myself will take turns throughout the year as we try, and will surely fail in many ways, to fill bd's EEE wide shoes.  The schedule and rotation have yet to be determined so stay tuned.  

I could even see a fourth host if someone is interested in hosting 3x/yr.  Please send me a PM and let me know if so.  

Rotating hosts will also give us a chance to throw our own spin on the challenges and make things a touch less predictable and hopefully more exciting.  We've recently expanded the style of types of prompts, such as this month's epistolary challenge, and who knows what else is in store?  

Looking forward to 2020 and if you see bd around the forum please be sure to thank him for his great efforts!  

Cheers!

velo, 1/3 LM host


----------



## bdcharles

Thank you sir! It's been a great comp to host but sadly life has a nasty habit of getting in the way. I know you'll all do a cracking job (as you did when covering this summer).

Still need judges for Dec though. Need entries too. I might write one myself actually and post it anonymously again


----------



## velo

I mean, we'll know it was you anyway.


----------



## bdcharles

velo said:


> I mean, we'll know it was you anyway.



Nonsense. I'll use short sentences and a comic sans font.


----------



## J.T. Chris

Congratulations and good luck on all your endeavors.


----------



## SueC

bdcharles said:


> Still need judges for Dec though. Need entries too. I might write one myself actually and post it anonymously again



I'll judge.


----------



## bdcharles

SueC said:


> I'll judge.



Yay thanks Sue! I’ll gather the scores up for dec as usual and then hand over to you all


----------



## velo

Please post prompt suggestions for January's LM in this thread.  Poll will go up on 20DEC.


----------



## Shockhawk

A death-scene piece would be my suggestion.

Oh and thank you bdcharles for all your service... wish you best in your future endeavors!!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
a death scene

Suggest:
re-tell a classic myth
a story involving the Necronomicon
an alien invasion story
~
Wasteland
Soap Bubbles
Dead of Winter


----------



## Shockhawk

I second an alien invasion... what’s up with the secondary options?  (Wasteland, Soap Bubbles, and Dead of Winter)


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Prompts that can be interpreted very loosely...just means write a story based on the word or phrase. So, for example, the November challenge "The Scarecrow."


----------



## bdcharles

Suggest:
Write a story that fictionalises the origins of an idiom

Second:
Wasteland


----------



## Ralph Rotten

My suggestions for Jan:
Dystopian
Alien perspective
Write as another gender/race/species


Is it too late to judge for December?


----------



## BornForBurning

> Write as another gender


Like, if you were a girl, you'd write a first-person story where the narrator was a guy?


----------



## luckyscars

bdcharles said:


> Suggest:
> Write a story that fictionalises the origins of an idiom



I like this but think a proverb might be a little more inspirational than an idiom. I think we all imagine things when we hear certain wisdom nuggets. The proverb would probably need to be the title, to avoid confusion. 

_Write A Story Based Around A Common Proverb._

E.G "Look Before You Leap", "A Dog Is A Man's Best Friend", "Ignorance Is Bliss", "A Stitch In Time Saves Nine", etc.


----------



## bdcharles

luckyscars said:


> _Write A Story Based Around A Common Proverb._




Alright - seconded


----------



## bdcharles

Ralph Rotten said:


> My suggestions for Jan:
> Dystopian
> Alien perspective
> Write as another gender/race/species
> 
> 
> Is it too late to judge for December?




Hi Ralph, no it's not too late. That's four in now.


----------



## luckyscars

Ralph Rotten said:


> Write as another gender/race/species



The gender one is possibly a little bit easy? A lot of stories (most?) can be written with a male or female protagonist and be much the same, I write stories from a female perspective as often as I do male. The race idea could be interesting but I suspect would lead to a lot of problematic stereotyping. It's just a little too open to creating offense as people try to rapidly identify their character as black/asian/hispanic/Jewish in 650 words. Species could work, I'd be interested to read a story from the POV of a goldfish or something...


----------



## Ralph Rotten

luckyscars said:


> The gender one is possibly a little bit easy? A lot of stories (most?) can be written with a male or female protagonist and be much the same, I write stories from a female perspective as often as I do male. The race idea could be interesting but I suspect would lead to a lot of problematic stereotyping. It's just a little too open to creating offense as people try to rapidly identify their character as black/asian/hispanic/Jewish in 650 words. Species could work, I'd be interested to read a story from the POV of a goldfish or something...




Just because you write from those POVs doesn't mean you nail it.
Most men do a lousy job of writing from a woman's POV.
Essentially they just slap tits on a male character.
Ladies, am I right?

If we did the Gender angle, please make the word limit at least 1000 words.
650 is just too short for any useful writing.


----------



## BornForBurning

> The race idea could be interesting but I suspect would lead to a lot of problematic stereotyping.


Probably not on this board if I'm being honest. Most people here are pretty sensitive.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

BornForBurning said:


> Probably not on this board if I'm being honest. Most people here are pretty sensitive.




*​*I agree with Born.
I hate it when people automatically respond with some PC caution alerts.
If we can't speak honestly about racial differences, we will never evolve as a society.


----------



## velo

Ralph Rotten said:


> 650 is just too short for any useful writing.



I disagree.  The 650 limit has really helped me tighten up my word use over the course of many LMs.  You can tell a good story in 650w, I know because I've read them...not necessarily written them.  

The gender/race issue would have to be handled with care if that is the choice, but we are writers and we should be able to write about what we choose.  I am not advocating for or against and I do not currently have my staff uniform on....


----------



## luckyscars

Ralph Rotten said:


> *​*I agree with Born.
> I hate it when people automatically respond with some PC caution alerts.
> If we can't speak honestly about racial differences, we will never evolve as a society.



I’m not saying outrage culture is right, but the problem is that in 650 words it’s not like an entry would be able to necessarily have the room to explore racial identity in any meaningful sense. So, what you’ll probably get, with at least a few entries anyway, is a bunch of stereotypes in order to “qualify”. I’m not saying it is inevitable, but it’s highly likely. 

Same deal with writing a story based around gender. Especially given a few members here have exhibited some rather...different views. For me, it falls into the category of the potential problems outweighing potential rewards. But if anybody wants to second it, by all means. 

I did like your species idea and would SECOND that.


----------



## BornForBurning

> So, what you’ll probably get, with at least a few entries anyway, is a bunch of stereotypes in order to “qualify”. I’m not saying it is inevitable, but it’s highly likely


In that case even more important to have people exploring this concept, in my opinion. Writing forums is the appropriate place to hash this kind of stuff out. This is where people should be taking risks and making mistakes. If people write a bunch of cliches just because they had to write a protagonist that wasn't their race, that's an opportunity for all of us to learn. This is the _correct _place to make that kind of error. 


> Same deal with writing a story based around gender. Especially given a few members here have exhibited some rather...different views.


Again I don't see the problem. People have differing political views regarding gender. That's fine. Here, we are concerned with good writing. We agree that such a thing as 'good writing' exists regardless of politics. I am all for sensitivity (I'm assuming this is your concern?) but at a certain point we have to allow people to fail and yes, sometimes fail _offensively _if we ever want to teach them anything.
I am personally in favor of the 650 word limit.


----------



## luckyscars

BornForBurning said:


> In that case even more important to have people exploring this concept, in my opinion. Writing forums is the appropriate place to hash this kind of stuff out. This is where people should be taking risks and making mistakes. If people write a bunch of cliches just because they had to write a protagonist that wasn't their race, that's an opportunity for all of us to learn. This is the _correct _place to make that kind of error.



I agree in principle, but there's a fine line between 'exploring a concept' and exploiting ill-informed stereotypes, and I'm not sure _all_ members possess the ability to portray other races with respect, accuracy or both. 

Writing Forums may be generally fairly lenient to those who make errors, but the guidelines of the forum explicitly state that racial discrimination is not welcome and that members have to be considerate. I am simply pointing out that having a writing challenge centered around writing from the POV of 'another race' with a 650 word limit will open the door to some really bad takes and, personally, I would not want to be a part of platforming that. YMMV.

Just so we're clear, I'm not opposed to the concept. I actually have a story just published in Flashes written from the P-O-V of a black slave being lynched, which coincidentally was my entry in November's LM, so in many respects this kind of prompt is attractive. I like 'edgy writing'. But, when I wrote that story, I was careful. I made sure I framed it in a clearly historical context and was unambiguous about who the bad guys were. I still am in two minds as to whether I captured the voice authentically, and I don't think I would tackle the whole "Write from the POV of another race" in any context beyond that narrow historical frame. 

Maybe other writers on here could pull it off, but I don't think many can. What I forsee is a bunch of stories rife with hackneyed Ebonics and Spanglish. If you disagree, go ahead and second it and prove me wrong. I'd like that.



> Again I don't see the problem. People have differing political views regarding gender. That's fine. Here, we are concerned with good writing. We agree that such a thing as 'good writing' exists regardless of politics. I am all for sensitivity (I'm assuming this is your concern?) but at a certain point we have to allow people to fail and yes, sometimes fail _offensively _if we ever want to teach them anything.
> I am personally in favor of the 650 word limit.



I was being diplomatic. It's not just a matter of differing views, but downright toxic ones.


----------



## SueC

Ralph Rotten said:


> Just because you write from those POVs doesn't mean you nail it.
> Most men do a lousy job of writing from a woman's POV.
> Essentially they just slap tits on a male character.
> Ladies, am I right?



Well, I think it goes beyond that, but yeah. This is one of my issues -  - Even in this "enlightened" time, I find it hard to swallow that not many male authors seem to understand that women have a whole bunch of strengths on their own, that have nothing to do with men. I tire of reading about women who are not only so stunning they stop traffic wherever they go and never, ever miss a cue, but they also can drop a man twice their size by just being their wily selves. They frequently have sinewy arms, from all the pull ups and such. Garbage. A woman can destroy another woman with just one look. It starts at the feet and slowly works it's way up; a sneer on the face is necessary, of course, as is saying nothing at all. We can be smart-alecs, though, subtle in our disdain and this is something few men understand. We do not need to resort to physical confrontations to fell an enemy. I'm not saying there are no physically strong women, but a woman does NOT have to act like a man to achieve a goal. A woman who remains silent and calm in the face of a physically challenging moment is much more believable than one who goes face to face physically with her enemy. Anyway, that's just how I feel. Unfortunately, I think the public is in love with a woman who fights, who jumps and runs and leaps tall buildings in a single bound. LOL.


----------



## BornForBurning

> Maybe other writers on here could pull it off, but I don't think many can. What I forsee is a bunch of stories rife with hackneyed Ebonics and Spanglish. If you disagree, go ahead and second it and prove me wrong. I'd like that.


I don't know what would happen. My point was if that _does _happen, all it is is an opportunity for people to improve. You seem to be terrified that people will fail at writing diverse characters. Well, they may fail, but failure is part of learning. You can't expect people to be good at something on their first or third try. You are worried about 'platforming' something that will maximum be seen by twenty people and is being viewed explicitly through the lens of criticism. And if you are worried about genuine racial malice, I honestly don't see any of that here. 


> I was being diplomatic. It's not just a matter of differing views, but downright toxic ones.


Your definition of differing views is pretty trite if it doesn't include the ones that you find actually destructive lmao


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Hey, so I'm going to second the "write from the perspective of another race" prompt, and here's why:

Originally I wasn't going to second the prompt because it basically gives ultimate creative freedom to the author. The idea of a prompt is to limit the scope, and writing outside your race is essentially a limitless scope. However, based on some of the responses to this thread, apparently this would be a stretch for some people, which I understand. 

On the question of stereotypes, I do not believe that the answer to bad representation is no representation. If an author goes into writing a story with an attitude of love and sensitivity, yeah, they might still make ignorant mistakes, but putting it out there and being corrected is how they're going to learn. Fear should not keep us from trying to write outside of our experience. (For people who are only writing diversely out of a sense of obligation, there's not a lot of hope there ...)


----------



## Ralph Rotten

"Maybe other writers on here could pull it off, but I don't think many can. What I forsee is a bunch of stories rife with hackneyed Ebonics and Spanglish. If you disagree, go ahead and second it and prove me wrong. I'd like that."

I'm gonna make a guess here that you have no friends that are POC.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

SueC said:


> Well, I think it goes beyond that, but yeah. This is one of my issues -  - Even in this "enlightened" time, I find it hard to swallow that not many male authors seem to understand that women have a whole bunch of strengths on their own, that have nothing to do with men. I tire of reading about women who are not only so stunning they stop traffic wherever they go and never, ever miss a cue, but they also can drop a man twice their size by just being their wily selves. They frequently have sinewy arms, from all the pull ups and such. Garbage. A woman can destroy another woman with just one look. It starts at the feet and slowly works it's way up; a sneer on the face is necessary, of course, as is saying nothing at all. We can be smart-alecs, though, subtle in our disdain and this is something few men understand. We do not need to resort to physical confrontations to fell an enemy. I'm not saying there are no physically strong women, but a woman does NOT have to act like a man to achieve a goal. A woman who remains silent and calm in the face of a physically challenging moment is much more believable than one who goes face to face physically with her enemy. Anyway, that's just how I feel. Unfortunately, I think the public is in love with a woman who fights, who jumps and runs and leaps tall buildings in a single bound. LOL.




Yep. Lots of men write female characters, or female POVs, but most get it wrong.*
*I think we should do the gender theme.*
But it should be anonymous submissions so our names don't cause any involuntary bias.
Men can write from the POV of a woman or a Trans
Women can write from the POV of a man or Trans.
Yes, in this new world of ours, there is now a 3rd gender to be considered.



*myself included. I have the reviews to prove it.


----------



## luckyscars

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> On the question of stereotypes, I do not believe that the answer to bad representation is no representation. If an author goes into writing a story with an attitude of love and sensitivity, yeah, they might still make ignorant mistakes, but putting it out there and being corrected is how they're going to learn. Fear should not keep us from trying to write outside of our experience. (For people who are only writing diversely out of a sense of obligation, there's not a lot of hope there ...)




Sure, I can dig that. If you want to look at the challenge as being a bit of a test for the maturity/sophistication of the members here, it's a fine position to take. 

For me, this is supposed to be about how well a story can be written according to a challenging prompt in 650 words. If writing non-white POV's is simply a matter of 'representation', it's hardly much of a challenge. If it's about capturing a racial or cultural identity, there is IMO no way it can reliably be done in that word count sans literary black or brown-face.

But again, as I have repeatedly said, I don't claim to know this for a fact. So prove me wrong.




Ralph Rotten said:


> I'm gonna make a guess here that you have no friends that are POC.



Super relevant.

Ralph, you might want to heed your own advice. Reprinted below, in case you forgot:




Ralph Rotten said:


> Ad hominem is the best guideline I can think of for conduct within a forum.
> Attacking the message is okay.
> Attacking the messenger is NOT.


----------



## Ma'am

Nevermind


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

luckyscars said:


> For me, this is supposed to be about how well a story can be written according to a challenging prompt in 650 words. If writing non-white POV's is simply a matter of 'representation', it's hardly much of a challenge.



Well, yes, but an open prompt is fun, too. Or, you know, we could care enough about representation to write non-white characters even if it's not the prompt. I'm gonna be honest, but you saying





luckyscars said:


> I don't think I would tackle the whole "Write from the POV of another race" in any context beyond that narrow historical frame.


 is kinda weird. Because you're basically saying you'd only write from the POV of someone of another race in a story that's About Racism. And I just have to wonder, why? When POC (in this specific case black people) ask for representation, it's usually not, _We want more stories about when we were slaves_ (??). It's usually more like, _Where're the black warrior princesses riding dragons? Where're the black protagonists who actually get a romantic happily ever after? _You know?

Ok gonna stop derailing the coffee shop now.


----------



## luckyscars

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Well, yes, but an open prompt is fun, too. Or, you know, we could care enough about representation to write non-white characters even if it's not the prompt. I'm gonna be honest, but you saying is kinda weird. Because you're basically saying you'd only write from the POV of someone of another race in a story that's About Racism. And I just have to wonder, why? When POC (in this specific case black people) ask for representation, it's usually not, _We want more stories about when we were slaves_ (??). It's usually more like, _Where're the black warrior princesses riding dragons? Where're the black protagonists who actually get a romantic happily ever after? _You know?
> 
> Ok gonna stop derailing the coffee shop now.



You ask a good & important question. Let me try to explain.

So, in my experience, when black people ask for representation, it tends not to be that they are asking for white writers to write about them more.

I'm not sure how old you are, but some years back there was a whole running joke (which became a debate) about the use of non-white characters, particularly in Hollywood. Stereotypes were rampant, and while things loosened up the trope was always that the black character was usually some form of comic relief and/or bullet fodder. Even today, this is _usually _the way white writers approach black characters. 

This is why there tends to be a greater clamoring in literary circles not for more non-white _characters_, but more non-white _writers. 
_
It is for that reason that I don't write as a black character very often, and when I do I make sure it is for a reason that I can, as a white person, justify and justify beyond 'Look at me, representing the blacks!" A historically-set story would be one such justification for appropriating a non-white POV. There may be others, but I can't think of them. 

Whatever the reason, I don't for a single minute pretend _ever_ that my depiction of a person-of-color's life experience (whether that be a slave or not) is authentic or something black people would find a lot of value in or learn from. I can only hope it's not offensive. The rest, what little there is, is for my fellow white people. Because black people don't need me to tell them how bad slavery was. 

I guess my main main concern with this prompt is not that it's innately bad, it is more the flippancy of the way it is being touted. Note it was suggested alongside 'Write as a different species' and 'Write from an alien perspective' -- and a few posts down from 'alien invasion'. That in itself already raises red flags. A place where a difficult and sensitive issue like race gets placed alongside, and on a par with, aliens and 'other species'...is not necessarily a place where I think everybody fully grasps the nuance of the issue. 

I'm not saying any of this means people here are _racist_, only that I don't think the subject of race is being presented in a particularly serious or thoughtful manner. I suspect we're going to have mostly white people judging these 'another race POV's' and that seems in itself...pointless? A bunch of white people deciding if a white writer accurately captured a black or Asian POV, really? 

Okay, so then on what criteria will this use of POV be judged? Imagination, like if it was an animal or inanimate object? So what do we, as white people, 'imagine' a non-white POV to be like, then? How much of that will be based on racial stereotypes and cliche that may be offensive and nobody will be in a position to make that call, so we can 'learn', as you mentioned? What if one of the judges is black and the story is about a black POV, should not the black judge's score not be weighted heavier when judging a black POV? Worse still, what if one of the writers is black and gets told their story doesn't 'sound black' by a white judge? 

*Do you see the worms inside this can? *

If not, I may be wasting my time. But who knows. Carry on.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Ok, yeah, Hollywood reverts to racist stereotypes, what else is new? But in all seriousness, I personally don't need a justification to write a non-white character. There's not some big justification for why the protagonist in 32nd Street Apartments, Room 814 is white (don't think I even mention it lol), so there also doesn't need to be some big justification for why Iona (in the thing I wrote for Final Girl) is black, or why Captain Halloway is Asian. 

It _is _weird to talk about writing different races in the same breath as writing different species, but it's even weirder to act like writing from the POV of a different species is somehow easier than writing from the POV of a different race. Michael O'Brien writes from various racial and cultural perspectives very well, and he's white, conservative, and literally _lives in the middle of nowhere in Canada. _It's more about having an attitude of humility and love than it is about having the 'right' education or set of opinions or experiences. So, yes, support POC authors, absolutely, but I don't want to avoid writing outside my experience out of fear. That's all.


----------



## BornForBurning

> Whatever the reason, I don't for a single minute pretend _ever that my depiction of a person-of-color's life experience (whether that be a slave or not) is authentic or something black people would find a lot of value in or learn from_





> I suspect we're going to have mostly white people judging these 'black POV's and that seems in itself seems pretty pointless.


This ideology is called ethnofascism. The idea that a people's collective feelings are immutable, unique and unreachable by another collective is the heart and soul of fascist philosophy. I cannot believe I am having this argument with someone who I _know _considers themselves liberal, anti-racist and anti-fascist. But it actually makes sense, I'll get to that. This is why people should read _Addresses to the German Nation_ and _Mein Kampf_. Lol. Quantifying this with 'ethno' because a fascist ideology can be attached to a nation-state as opposed to an ethnicity/race. 

Fascism has far more to do with collective identity and moral primacy than it does 'authoritarianism' (which is really not even an ideology.) Everything is 'authoritarian' pre-WWII in comparison to what the US/Europe has now, that includes the democratic governments. The collective will and _good _of the people (who are the people? whoever they want to be. First serious post-modern ideology) justifies the actions of the collective. So fascism is essentially democratic. Note that early fascists hail themselves as the successors to the Jacobins, who were the initial incarnation of Liberalism and arguably were proto-marxists. All these ideologies come from the same place. There is no really interesting distinction, you've got liberalism splitting off into Marxism/Fascism/maybe capitalism? does it exist independent of liberalism, no one really knows/anarchism, vs feudalism. Oh yeah and anarchism is really just liberalism taken to it's logical extreme, aka a completely nonfunctional society. End of story. 

So your political/moral categories are stupid and arbitrary. The idea that whites somehow can't understand the black perspective is fascist philosophy. But I understand why you'd say this because vanilla Liberalism offers literally no solution to the problem that races/cultures/ANY GROUP are obviously distinct. So what can they do? Nothing. True communication is impossible due to inherent differences. They may never speak the same language without ceasing to be what they are. An uncrossable rift. That's why we need the intervention of a divine power if we wish to interact with _anyone_. Here's a question: if we can't depict someone of another race honestly (because that race is so utterly and immutably alien), how can we be expected to write from the perspective of _anyone _that isn't ourselves? Don't reply that a character is somehow a 'facet' of yourself. That isn't true. Even if I were to take me and then merely remove _one _characteristic, that void would completely transform me. I would be writing from a completely alien perspective. Again, we see Liberalism and Fascism joining hands: both, in the end, imply total isolation. 
This thread broke me. You broke me.


----------



## luckyscars

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Ok, yeah, Hollywood reverts to racist stereotypes, what else is new? But in all seriousness, I personally don't need a justification to write a non-white character. There's not some big justification for why the protagonist in 32nd Street Apartments, Room 814 is white (don't think I even mention it lol), so there also doesn't need to be some big justification for why Iona (in the thing I wrote for Final Girl) is black, or why Captain Halloway is Asian.



But there's a huge difference between writing a non-write character and writing _from the point of view of a non-white character. _If I am simply writing a book that includes black character, as a white person, I don't necessarily need to take a deep dive into their perspective as it pertains to their color. Nor do I need to shape the narrative around their 'non-whiteness'. Both of those things would be, to some extent, required as part of a 'Write A Story From The Point Of View Of Another Race' prompt. At least, if the challenge is supposed to be challenging, if the racial aspect is the anchoring theme. 

On the other hand, I can write all day a horror or science fiction story that has a non-white character, simply by mentioning it in passing description and otherwise continuing as though they were just a...person. Like you say, it doesn't even hardly need mentioned. I do that often. The difference is, the story isn't _about _their race.

Does that make sense?



> It _is _weird to talk about writing different races in the same breath as writing different species, but it's even weirder to act like writing from the POV of a different species is somehow easier than writing from the POV of a different race. Michael O'Brien writes from various racial and cultural perspectives very well, and he's white, conservative, and literally _lives in the middle of nowhere in Canada. _It's more about having an attitude of humility and love than it is about having the 'right' education or set of opinions or experiences. So, yes, support POC authors, absolutely, but I don't want to avoid writing outside my experience out of fear. That's all.



The obvious difference comes down to the fact that actual non-white people might be reading your story whereas, presumably, an actual non-human creature probably won't. Therefore you have an expectation of authenticity, a duty to the truth. If I'm pretending to be a goldfish and my depiction is not accurate, I don't think any goldfish are going to notice or care.


----------



## luckyscars

BornForBurning said:


> And if you are worried about genuine racial malice, I honestly don't see any of that here.



Just so you know, there's a member on a thread over on the Writing Discussion board _right now _ranting about how Hitler has been unfairly demonized by history, the Nazis looked cool, etc. 

Just so you know.




BornForBurning said:


> This ideology is called ethnofascism. The idea that a people's collective feelings are immutable, unique and unreachable by another collective is the heart and soul of fascist philosophy. I cannot believe I am having this argument with someone who I _know _considers themselves liberal, anti-racist and anti-fascist. But it actually makes sense, I'll get to that. This is why people should read _Addresses to the German Nation_ and _Mein Kampf_. Lol. Quantifying this with 'ethno' because a fascist ideology can be attached to a nation-state as opposed to an ethnicity/race.
> 
> Fascism has far more to do with collective identity and moral primacy than it does 'authoritarianism' (which is really not even an ideology.) Everything is 'authoritarian' pre-WWII in comparison to what the US/Europe has now, that includes the democratic governments. The collective will and _good _of the people (who are the people? whoever they want to be. First serious post-modern ideology) justifies the actions of the collective. So fascism is essentially democratic. Note that early fascists hail themselves as the successors to the Jacobins, who were the initial incarnation of Liberalism and arguably were proto-marxists. All these ideologies come from the same place. There is no really interesting distinction, you've got liberalism splitting off into Marxism/Fascism/maybe capitalism? does it exist independent of liberalism, no one really knows/anarchism, vs feudalism. Oh yeah and anarchism is really just liberalism taken to it's logical extreme, aka a completely nonfunctional society. End of story.
> 
> So your political/moral categories are stupid and arbitrary. The idea that whites somehow can't understand the black perspective is fascist philosophy. But I understand why you'd say this because vanilla Liberalism offers literally no solution to the problem that races/cultures/ANY GROUP are obviously distinct. So what can they do? Nothing. True communication is impossible due to inherent differences. They may never speak the same language without ceasing to be what they are. An uncrossable rift. That's why we need the intervention of a divine power if we wish to interact with _anyone_. Here's a question: if we can't depict someone of another race honestly (because that race is so utterly and immutably alien), how can we be expected to write from the perspective of _anyone _that isn't ourselves? Don't reply that a character is somehow a 'facet' of yourself. That isn't true. Even if I were to take me and then merely remove _one _characteristic, that void would completely transform me. I would be writing from a completely alien perspective. Again, we see Liberalism and Fascism joining hands: both, in the end, imply total isolation.
> This thread broke me. You broke me.



I'm not going to engage with this very much because I get a strong sense you probably aren't willing or able to talk about it without infantile name calling, but let me just say this: I never _once _said white people can't understand a black perspective. I didn't even say I didn't like the concept of the prompt. I said nothing, _fucking nothing_, about what White People, or any People, should or should not write about. 

What I said was that I don't believe, given the apparent flippancy of how it was raised and the extremely limited and time-sensitive format of LM, this is a good place to engage with it. What I said was I have no idea how it would be judged fairly, because it's a prompt based on real-life experience and would depend on some measure of understanding of that experience in order to assess properly. 

My other opinions stated were personal, in response to a question. I am white and  middle class (just like, I suspect, the majority of people on this board are) and while I do know and interact with a good number of people of color, I am sensitive to the fact they, mostly, have a different life experience than I do, and that they are best placed to talk about those experiences -- and that I am not best placed to imagine them. That is demonstrably true of many non-white people, at least here in America. 

Just for clarity's sake, I would have the exact same reaction if the prompt was 'Write From The POV Of A Single Mother On Food Stamps' or "Write From The Point Of View Of An Autistic Person". Same problem: These are real experiences that can _easily _be mishandled. Same question: Who is going to judge whether they are captured authentically, and isn't that important?

So no, with all due respect, you can... [bleeeep]


----------



## velo

*SUPERVISOR NOTE

This discussion has gone way past the implications of the prompt for the LM and what should be occurring on the coffee shop thread.  Please feel free to start a thread in writing discussion regarding the larger topics of race in writing but please discontinue it here, this is not the board for it.  Off-topic posts made after this post will be removed.  

*


----------



## velo

A poll of seconded prompts will be posted tomorrow.  I will be running the JAN comp, Harper in FEB, and SueC in MAR....when we wash., rinse, repeat that schedule for the rest of the year.  

Looking forward to seeing how things play out this year!


----------



## -xXx-

luckyscars said:


> The obvious difference comes down to the fact that actual non-white people might be reading your story whereas, presumably, _an actual non-human creature_ probably won't.


you rang?




BornForBurning said:


> _This thread broke me._ You broke me.


second

_creation story/backstory_ idiom/proverb
second

i'm seeing the following.ish as seconded poll-able-isms:

death scene 10
alien invasion 11
wasteland 13


13 idiom origin/17 proverb

14- 24 species/29 race/31 gender-_tri_state?
all the they/other.ings/etc

suggest:
tacit tactic




Ralph Rotten said:


> Attacking the message is okay.
> Attacking the messenger is NOT.


_*sharpies over toothpaste tube marketing phrase*
*stabs self in eye with toothbrush*_

so, ummmm, is 2019 LM Dec (epistolary) closed for submissions?
has scoring begun?
is there popcorn?


----------



## bdcharles

-xXx- said:


> so, ummmm, is 2019 LM Dec (epistolary) closed for submissions?
> has scoring begun?
> is there popcorn?



Yes; hopefully; and popcorn definitely exists


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Twas not an _ad hominem_ attack, but an *observation*.
Scars stated that the only conceivable way to write a POC was by using ebonics & spanglish.
Ouch!


*"**Maybe other writers on here could pull it off, but I don't think many can. What I forsee is a bunch of stories rife with hackneyed Ebonics and Spanglish. If you disagree, go ahead and second it and prove me wrong. I'd like that."*

This struck me as a statement made by someone who had very little exposure to people of color...any color.
I apologize if you thought I was attacking you, but it was meant as an observation of your reluctance to engage on this topic.


----------



## PiP

I was on the fence about this prompt but after careful consideration I can see it raises sensitive issues and I've changed my mind.

We can write from an alien's POV because none of us are aliens so therefore both the writer and Judges can use their imagination. However, when it comes to a black person writing from a white person's POV or vice versa, Japanese, Chinese etc, can we really walk a mile in their shoes with any degree of sensitivity? 

If you were writing a novel or short story that's another matter and I hope you'd ask someone of the race in question to Beta read. But the LM is judged, so are we being fair on our judges?



luckyscars said:


> I'm not saying any of this means people here are _racist_, only that I don't think the subject of race is being presented in a particularly serious or thoughtful manner. I suspect we're going to have mostly white people judging these 'another race POV's' and that seems in itself...pointless? A bunch of white people deciding if a white writer accurately captured a black or Asian POV, really?
> 
> Okay, so then on what criteria will this use of POV be judged? Imagination, like if it was an animal or inanimate object? So what do we, as white people, 'imagine' a non-white POV to be like, then? How much of that will be based on racial stereotypes and cliche that may be offensive and nobody will be in a position to make that call, so we can 'learn', as you mentioned? What if one of the judges is black and the story is about a black POV, should not the black judge's score not be weighted heavier when judging a black POV? Worse still, what if one of the writers is black and gets told their story doesn't 'sound black' by a white judge?
> 
> *Do you see the worms inside this can? *
> 
> .


^THIS^

There are more than worms inside this can.  

I'd like to strongly suggest we drop this prompt because if there are disagreements and strong opinions from both sides about it now, if it won ... there's gonna be tears before bedtime when the results are published.

Please let's move on.


----------



## velo

The blue robes have spoken.  The prompt will not be included and the topic is finished in this thread.


----------



## clark

I'll judge, if Sue needs company.


----------



## velo

January poll is up- https://www.writingforums.com/threads/185553-Literary-Maneuvers-JAN-2020-Prompt-voting

We need one more judge for next month.  Currently we have SueC, Clark, and myself.


----------



## clark

If I may be permitted a reminder about what we do. Probably reminding myself, more than anyone else. A good creative writer can become any character, immerse themselves as writers and, through their characters, become agents in any situation. Excluding the 'write from the POV of another race' prompt--and that is a _good decision--_is based on expediency and heading off fierce disagreements that would have precious little to do with writing and everything to do with differing socio/political views. Such disagreements could be absorbing, but way too marginal to be our proper concern.

It strikes me that participation in WF is all about finding one's Voice and Style as a writer. Poetry or Fiction, doesn't matter.  Working on _how _we write is our fixed concern. _What _any one of us writes about should be irrelevant--Bukowski's famous poem about his wallet swirling around the public toilet in his own turds, is an example.     h

 Writing from the POV of another race is a highly unusual scenario, an exception, because here, content and style would be inextricably bound together. And our critiques of stories  so written could (would?) be tilted to unacceptable excess by our personal experiences involving other races, as much as by the priciples of good writing.

So, my 'reminder'? (it takes me fuckin' forever, but I DO get to the point.......................................eventually.) Shakespeare's Theseus, in _A Midsummer Night's Dream (V, i), _reminds us all--poets and fiction writers--of how the Imagination works:

The poet’s eye, in fine frenzy rolling,
Doth glance from heaven to Earth, from Earth to heaven.
And as imagination bodies forth
15The forms of things unknown, the poet’s pen
Turns them to shapes and gives to airy nothing
A local habitation and a name.

Any prompt that potentially will deflect attention away from the "imagination bod[ying] forth" and loop attention and comments back to the prompt itself, could be a fruitful philosophical discussion, but a very fragmented and unproductive discussion of Voice and Style.


​*[SUB][/SUB]*​


----------



## bdcharles

*Points, &c.*


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I can judge if no one else has volunteered.


----------



## velo

Thanks, Ralph, that's 4.


----------



## velo

You should be able to see the poll results now.  Feel free to start writing a death scene, comp thread will go up in a couple days.


----------



## Mish

Thanks velo. Do we need to describe the death scene in detail (the deterioration of the body / person's death throes agony) or just someone dying somewhere in the story is enough? Is it limited to humans?


----------



## velo

I don't know. Tell me in your story. Interpret it how you choose.  As long as there is some identifiable connection to the prompt, you're good.


----------



## velo

Comp is up a day early.  Had some down time and wanted to get it done.  Nothing is changed from last month except the host a lot prettier.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Death scenes have been done...well...to death.
So I'd suggest trying something outside of the box for this'n.
I look forward to being amazed by our incredible contestants!


----------



## velo

Yeah, points will definitely be given to unique interpretations.  *wink* *wink*


----------



## Bevo

It’s been a while but hey, why not!

This one is based around my hobby, I hope you like it.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*The 2020 Grand Prize LM Contest is coming up in February!

*The prize money pool will be $200.

*First Place*
$100
Year of FoWF

*Second Place*
$40
Half a year of FoWF

*Third Place*
$20
Month of FoWF

*People's Choice Award*
$40
Month of FoWF

The word limit will be 1,000.

The contest is invitation only - these will be sent out soon. There are several ways to be eligible...



Placing 1st, 2nd or 3rd in the LM during 2019
Judging the LM in 2019
Winning one of the weekly challenges during 2019
Being a past winner of the Grand Fiction Challenge

I'm looking for volunteers to judge. Please be aware that this means you will only be eligible to win the People's Choice Award.

Also, please suggest prompts for the challenge.

HJC


----------



## luckyscars

Suggest: “Unrequited Love”


----------



## -xXx-

Harper J. Cole said:


> *The 2020 Grand Prize LM Contest is coming up in February!
> 
> *The prize money pool will be $200.
> 
> *First Place*
> $100
> Year of FoWF
> 
> *Second Place*
> $40
> Half a year of FoWF
> 
> *Third Place*
> $20
> Month of FoWF
> 
> *People's Choice Award*
> $40
> Month of FoWF
> 
> The word limit will be 1,000.
> 
> The contest is invitation only - these will be sent out soon. There are several ways to be eligible...
> 
> 
> 
> Placing 1st, 2nd or 3rd in the LM during 2019
> Judging the LM in 2019
> Winning one of the weekly challenges during 2019
> Being a past winner of the Grand Fiction Challenge
> 
> I'm looking for volunteers to judge. Please be aware that this means you will only be eligible to win the People's Choice Award.
> 
> Also, please suggest prompts for the challenge.
> 
> HJC



how long are you accepting prompt suggestions?
pls.n.thx,


----------



## Mish

Second: “Unrequited Love”.

Suggest: "Ripples of Hellfire".


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second: 
Ripples of Hellfire

Suggest: 
Re-tell a myth or legend
Divine Darkness
The Well at the World's End
Red Sea Rising


----------



## BornForBurning

Second: 
DIVINE
DARKNESS
Suggest: 
Painkiller
House of Infinite Forms
Xenobots


----------



## Mish

BornForBurning said:


> Painkiller



Sorry about the Painkiller, I couldn't help it. \m/

Are you by any chance a fan of Xenogears and Xenoblade Chronicles?


----------



## BornForBurning

> Sorry about the Painkiller, I couldn't help it. \m/
> 
> Are you by any chance a fan of Xenogears and Xenoblade Chronicles?


bruh great taste in priest. No, I read the word Xenobots in a guardian article my buddy sent me this morning and thought it sounded cool.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

-xXx- said:


> how long are you accepting prompt suggestions?
> pls.n.thx,



Good question - let's say up until the end of Sunday 19th.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I can judge if'n you still need volunteers.


writing prompt suggestion: Coming home after many years


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second: Xenobots


----------



## undead_av

Second: 
The Well at the World's End
Red Sea Rising
retell a myth or legend


----------



## velo

January comp is closed!  Judges, if you will be so kind as to begin poring over the submissions and rendering your most thoughtful and constructive responses it will be greatly appreciated.  I will post scores once they are all submitted to me.  

Feb is being run by Harper J Cole and is also the annual Grand Fiction Challenge which is invitation-only.  This is a great opportunity for newer members to try their hand at judging as another avenue of participation. Prompt submissions are already well underway.  

The regular monthly LM will return in March under the guidance of SueC and the hosts will rotate in this order for the rest of the year.  

Happy writing!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Ralph Rotten said:


> I can judge if'n you still need volunteers.
> 
> 
> writing prompt suggestion: Coming home after many years



Thanks! Could do with a couple more ... 8)


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I've now sent out the invites ... :bomb:


----------



## Phil Istine

Grand Fiction Challenge prompt suggestions:

Stellar Soup

Artificial Stupidity

Groundswell

Erection

Asteroids 'r 'us

Hidden in Plain Hearing

Low-hanging Fruit

Blast from the Future

Dark Side of the Spoon

Fork in the Road

Spoke

Re-inventing the wheel

Second: Painkiller


----------



## bdcharles

(for the GFC)

Second:
Ripples of Hellfire
The Well at the World's End
House of Infinite Forms
Spoke

Suggest:
The Wizard In The Clouds
Riot Spreaders
Nature's Purity
Find a headline and write a fictional account based on it


----------



## SueC

For the GFC 
Second:
Find a headline and write a fictional account based on it
Coming home after many years

Suggest:
Winter Isolation
An Elusive Ghost
An Invitation
Fire on the Horizon
Footprints in the Snow
Being Illegal
Pickpocket


----------



## Tomkat

Second:
Re-tell a myth or legend
Divine Darkness
Coming home after many years.


Suggest:
The Watchtower.
Diazepam.
There's something, or someone under the bed...
The taking of an important decision.
They lied to you...


----------



## Phil Istine

GF Challenge.

Second: The Wizard In The Clouds

Second:  The Watchtower


----------



## sigmadog

second: Fire on the Horizon

suggestions: 

Halfway House
Born Ready
Under the Weather


----------



## Phil Istine

Second: Halfway House


----------



## velo

Please note- I will be posting 2 late entries into this month's LM.  Judges, please score these along with the rest and take no points off for the time of posting.  The delays in posting are my fault and not the entrants'.  

And apologies to all for my delayed responses, this has been a very challenging month for me off-forum and I'm doing my best to catch up.


----------



## BornForBurning

> And apologies to all for my delayed responses, this has been a very challenging month for me off-forum and I'm doing my best to catch up.


Good luck dude. irl stuff is always more important.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

That concludes the prompt-suggesting phase for next month - thanks for all your suggestions.

Rather than a public vote, the winning prompt will be selected by the board for the GFC (back to the usual format in March).

HJC


----------



## velo

January scores will be up tomorrow evening PST, GMT-8.


----------



## velo

Got them up a little before I anticipated.  Thanks to the many participants and the judges for a lot of good work!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The first entry for the Prize Challenge is now posted. How's your story coming along? 8)


----------



## velo

Harper J. Cole said:


> How's your story coming along? 8)


----------



## SueC

*March 2020 LM Comp - prompts and judges*






*Looking for a few good
Judges (4) for
March 2020 LM!

AND DON'T FORGET MARCH PROMPTS!*
(please post here in the coffee shop only)
​


----------



## Foxee

I'll volunteer for March. Not sure how much things have changed, I'll have to read up on judging.


----------



## Non Serviam

Foxee! Wow, long time no post.


----------



## Foxee

Yep, I've been on walkabout. Nice to see you!


----------



## velo

Suggest- 

Accidental Renaissance 
Sunshowers
Infinite cycle


----------



## sigmadog

Second "Sunshowers"

Suggest:

New Glasses
Engine Trouble
Inkblood


----------



## Mish

Second: Infinite cycle

Suggest: Ripples of Hellfire


----------



## BornForBurning

Write a story inspired by the first/second Ethiopian-Italian wars.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The Grand Fiction Challenge entries *are now all posted*. Take a look at them ahead of the people's vote, coming up in a few days. 8) 

HJC


----------



## SueC

Okay Peeps! One more day to submit those prompts and I still need two more judges for March. I'll post the prompt voting tomorrow afternoon. 

Please and thank you!


----------



## velo

Second 'inkblood'


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second: 
Ripples of Hellfire

Suggest: 
Infinite Limits
The Well at the World's End
Sun Blanket
The Singing Ringing Tree
Burn It to the Ground


----------



## undead_av

Second: 
The Well at the World's End
Sun Blanket

Suggest: 
retell a fairytale


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second: retell a fairy-tale


----------



## SueC

Still looking for a few good judges for March LM. I have two. Let me know


----------



## SueC

Me again. I really need people to vote for the March LM prompt. It's a 3-way tie right now. Could you help out? Thanks in advance. 

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...rompt-Voting?p=2270269&viewfull=1#post2270269


----------



## PiP

voted


----------



## Ma'am

Voted.


----------



## Gumby

Voted.


----------



## Mish

Voted


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Hey, you know how last anonymous challenge we tried to guess who wrote what? We should do that again!


----------



## bdcharles

voted. Dunno if I broke the tie though


----------



## SueC

It did - you all rock!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

There'll be a slight delay to posting the results of the GFC - there were more entries than usual, and one of the judges needs a couple of extra days to mark them.

In the meantime, please vote in the *people's choice poll* if you have not already. It ends in about nine hours.

HJC


----------



## epimetheus

Yeah, there's a lot to read there.
Extend the people's vote for the same period? I _might_ be able to read all of them then.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

epimetheus said:


> Yeah, there's a lot to read there.
> Extend the people's vote for the same period? I _might_ be able to read all of them then.



Unfortunately, I don't think I can edit a poll once it's posted.

HJC


----------



## sigmadog

So are we going with "Re-tell a Fairy Tale" for March? If so, I can get moving on the artwork.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Hey, you know how last anonymous challenge we tried to guess who wrote what? We should do that again!



I've started a thread for doing this: link


----------



## SueC

Sigma, yes that's the one!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I've now posted the results... 8)


----------



## velo

I really like the fully anonymous challenges.  I think it gives both authors and judges the most freedom.  I think I'll be running my months that way from now on.  It's admittedly more time/work but with three of us hosting I think I can handle it once every three months.


----------



## SueC

*Okay Peeps! 
Just a reminder: 
we are one week in, and have one more week 
to go for the March LM challenge: 

Re-tell a Fairy Tale.*

​


----------



## SueC

*Okay Peeps!
We are one week in and
one more week to go in
the March 2020 LM Comp:

Re-tell a Fairy Tale*​


----------



## -xXx-

SueC said:


> *Okay Peeps!
> Just a reminder:
> we are one week in, and have one more week
> to go for the March LM challenge:
> 
> Re-tell a Fairy Tale.*​


​ 
<randomtag>*are you talkin' to me?*
*'cuz i'm hearin' that*</randomtag>
*loud*<initiateaction>
*n*<process-reprocess>
*clear*</initiateaction>
<loop.loop.d.loop>


----------



## SueC

*The time has come,' the Walrus said,

      To talk of many things:

Of shoes — and ships — and sealing-wax —

      Of cabbages — and kings —

And why the sea is boiling hot —

      And whether pigs have wings.
(Lewis Carroll)

and also to end the submission
portion of March 2020 LM Comp.
Put your pens down! 

*




*

Your stories are now in the hands
of our capable judges . . . 

And thank you all for your hard
work and interesting re-told
fairy tales . . .*​


----------



## velo

Hey Kids, 

March Madness is closed, time to suggest some prompts for April Foolery.  As usual, all seconded prompts will be put up for voting

I'll start with some easy ones-

the apocalypse is coming
surviving the pandemic
anything zombie-related


----------



## epimetheus

A collaboration


----------



## bdcharles

velo said:


> the apocalypse is coming
> surviving the pandemic
> anything zombie-related



Seconded. Nothing more to suggest because I know exactly what I'm going to write


----------



## SueC

Write a story based on a favorite poem
Ignoring a Warning
A Marathon
Throwing Darts


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second: write a story based on a favorite poem

Suggest:
Frogface
War God 
The Cupboard Door
Fire Flesh
Elixir of Blood 
Shrewd As Serpents
Hot Air Balloon


----------



## velo

I'll take prompts until the 24th.  Poll will run until evening Pacific Daylight Time on the 30th.  I'll start the comp that evening or the following day.


----------



## velo

Suggest

Fly, you fool!

second

War God
Fire Flesh


----------



## undead_av

suggest:
Alien Visit
write a story involving superpowers


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Alien Visit
write a story involving superpowers


----------



## SueC

second: surviving the pandemic


----------



## Ibb

Third Alien Visit. Suggest:

The Banana Extinction
Global Warning
Emojiless
Now Is the Time to Panic


----------



## velo

I'll be creating the poll later today.  I plan on running April as a completely anonymous challenge so if you would like to judge, please PM me and don't post here, please and thank you.


----------



## SueC

*This is just a little reminder to the Judges 
(u know who u r) 
for the March 2020 LM Comp. 

The date I would like to have them is, 
at the latest, March 31.

Please and Thank You!

*


----------



## velo

Prompt voting is up.  Judges, reminder to PM me privately to express your interest.


----------



## bdcharles

Lol, I've just realised the banner for the March LM has the phrase "big bad motherf***in' wolf" on it


----------



## epimetheus

It might say motherfudging...


----------



## sigmadog

bdcharles said:


> Lol, I've just realised the banner for the March LM has the phrase "big bad motherf***in' wolf" on it



Congratulations. You found the Easter Egg.


----------



## velo

Second call for judges for April.  Please PM me to maintain anonymity.

Current judge count: 0

[EDIT] 
Current judge count: 1

Thank you, [redacted]!

[EDIT EDIT] Current judge count: 2

Thanks!


----------



## velo

Prompt is "Alien Visit"  I will have the LM threads up later today or tomorrow.  

I still need 2 more anonymous judges.  Please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## SueC

Apologies for the late scores for March 2020 LM. Hopefully tomorrow. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## velo

We have our 4 judges for April.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## sigmadog

velo said:


> Prompt is "Alien Visit"  I will have the LM threads up later today or tomorrow.



I'll get cracking on the ad art.


----------



## velo

Thank you, sir.  Not had a chance to PM.  Still working at my real job....which I will not complain about today.


----------



## velo

Competition threads are up.  I've locked them to avoid someone posting under their account, this month is fully anonymous.  Once the comp is closed we can guess who wrote what.


----------



## velo

Less than a week to go and only one submission.  Hoping everyone is ok and is just taking time to write their best story.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I'll be running the LM in May. Can I have prompt suggestions, and volunteers to judge?

HJC


----------



## SueC

Suggestions:

1. The first day back
2. She's gone
3. Winter in July
4. Write a story in 26 sentences, each starting with a sequential letter of the alphabet


----------



## BornForBurning

suggest: write a story based on a song of your choice


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second: 
write a story based on a song of your choice

Suggest:
write a story based on a nursery rhyme
War God
Captain Headless


----------



## Tim

Second also:
Write a story based on a song of your choice.

Suggest:
Prison Without Walls.
Damnation.
Revenge of the Meek.
The Forlorn.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Damnation

Suggest:
Hail and Fire
Give War a Chance!
Order of the Fools


----------



## BornForBurning

second: "GIVE WAR A CHANCE!"  
read in sundowner's voice for maximum effect


----------



## velo

17hrs to go for April's competition.  Get those stories to me by midnight, PDT!


----------



## velo

The April competition is now closed.  We had two entries in just under the wire.  Judges, get judging!  I'll be opening a "guess who wrote what" thread...


----------



## Foxee

So disappointed...I had a story in the works but just couldn't get it across the finish line, just was too wiped out last night.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Any further prompts or judges for April? We're especially short of the latter...


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Suggest:
Topsy-Turvy
The Drowned Lands
Blood on the Moon


----------



## Ibb

EDIT: Whoops. Think I missed an anonymous thing this month. *disappears in cloud of smoke*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Any volunteers to judge in May? We're currently at zero ... :disturbed:


----------



## velo

I'll judge, Harper.


----------



## velo

Got the final batch of scores yesterday so I'll be publishing April's results later today.


----------



## H.Brown

Harper J. Cole said:


> Any volunteers to judge in May? We're currently at zero ... :disturbed:


I can judge


----------



## undead_av

Harper J. Cole said:


> Any volunteers to judge in May? We're currently at zero ... :disturbed:



I can judge


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Triple thanks! Three judges in the bag. 8)


----------



## velo

Sorry, work stuff came up.  Compiling scores now and will have them announced within the hour.


----------



## velo

I'd be interested to know from April's contestants and judges what your thoughts are on fully anonymous challenges?  Does it add or detract from the experience and why?


----------



## BornForBurning

I mean, I prefer it being anonymous because I know as a human, I'm biased towards people I like or people I think are nice. It's something I can consciously feel in my own brain.


----------



## velo

I do that as well, which was my driver for doing it this way.


----------



## Ibb

As an outside observer who hasn't competed in a while but still enjoys reading the stories... I think the anonymous entries were a wonderful idea and hope to see it continued. Writers can develop strong or poor reputations based either on their past contributions or how they act about the forum. Keeping entrants anonymous means your sole focus is upon the work itself. I noticed the change in my own reading immediately and enjoyed it. If it continues, I think it would be to the benefit of both competitors and judges.


----------



## Tim

Ibb said:


> As an outside observer who hasn't competed in a while but still enjoys reading the stories... I think the anonymous entries were a wonderful idea and hope to see it continued. Writers can develop strong or poor reputations based either on their past contributions or how they act about the forum. Keeping entrants anonymous means your sole focus is upon the work itself. I noticed the change in my own reading immediately and enjoyed it. If it continues, I think it would be to the benefit of both competitors and judges.



I agree with the above in the sense that it definitely levels the playing field both for the judges and the writers, and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## Ma'am

My thoughts: On the downside, it makes more work for the contest admin. On the upside, it removes a lot of the possible bias.


----------



## epimetheus

As a contestant i don't care either way.
As a judge i prefer anonymous entries to reduce my bias.


----------



## H.Brown

velo said:


> I'd be interested to know from April's contestants and judges what your thoughts are on fully anonymous challenges?  Does it add or detract from the experience and why?



I think it was great velo, I liked the anonymous entries.


----------



## bdcharles

velo said:


> I'd be interested to know from April's contestants and judges what your thoughts are on fully anonymous challenges?  Does it add or detract from the experience and why?



I do like the fact that it can make for less biased judging all round. But with a non-anonymous challenge I might try a more tailored approach to judging often based on what I know of the contestant, whereas anonymity might mismatch writer and judge a little.


----------



## undead_av

I agree with bornforburning...I like anonymity because of the lack of bias.


----------



## rcallaci

I've been a judge over thirty or so times on this site as well as an story editor in a few e-zines and it never mattered to me about who was writing what, at least most of the times. It's all about the poem or story, not who is writing it. But at times a little bias may creep in, even in the best of us, but that could at times be a good thing or bad, it all depends on the temperament and experience of the judge.  But being anonymous does have its advantages so if I had a gun to my head I'd go the easy route-anonymous----


----------



## Pelwrath

Can we use likes on a story? I'll add that as one who's participated in contests, anonymity makes me feel much better about my chances. Has it helped...maybe. one's reputations flies before them.. leading the wind.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I think the rule is that you can't like a contest entry until that contest has finished, as there's a small chance it could influence the judges.


----------



## velo

Stories should neither be liked or commented on until scores are posted.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

48 hours to get your entries in for May! Glory awaits you ... 8)


----------



## SueC

Okay, boys and girls.

June is waving at you 
and now is the time for 

*Awesome 
June Judges 
and 
Incredibly Creative 
June Prompts**
*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I can judge in June. 8)


----------



## SueC

Suggestions:

1. Festivus

2. Serenity Now

3. You Want a Piece of Me?             Godspeed, Frank Constanza (Jerry Stiller, May 11, 2020)


----------



## bdcharles

Second: Serenity Now

Suggest: Dissolve Into Stories


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Second: Dissolve into Stories

Suggest: Start at the end, end at the beginning
Suggest: Survival of the Cruellest
Suggest: Major fraud


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Suggest: write a story based on a song of your choice


----------



## BornForBurning

second: write a story based on a song of your choice


----------



## SueC

Second: Start at the End, End at the Beginning


----------



## Tim

Second: Major fraud


----------



## SueC

*Hello! 
Hello? 

I'm still looking for three more 
awesome June Judges! 

Let me know who you are *​


----------



## aj47

SueC said:


> *Hello!
> Hello?
> 
> I'm still looking for three more
> awesome June Judges!
> 
> Let me know who you are *​




Hi Sue, how many entries are typical nowadays?  I've judged previously, and would be able to if the number isn't too high.  Otherwise, I'll do it another month.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

I can judge for June.


----------



## SueC

aj47 said:


> Hi Sue, how many entries are typical nowadays?  I've judged previously, and would be able to if the number isn't too high.  Otherwise, I'll do it another month.



Hey aj. You know, it really depends on the prompt selected. Participation has been slightly lower in the last couple of months (7-10), but I've seen as many as 18 before. It does take some time to do this, so I appreciate you asking. Let me know if you think you can do this, and I'm sorry I couldn't give you a better answer!


----------



## SueC

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> I can judge for June.



Great Arrow! Thank you so much.


----------



## aj47

SueC said:


> Hey aj. You know, it really depends on the prompt selected. Participation has been slightly lower in the last couple of months (7-10), but I've seen as many as 18 before. It does take some time to do this, so I appreciate you asking. Let me know if you think you can do this, and I'm sorry I couldn't give you a better answer!



Okay, a future month then.


----------



## Mish

Second: Survival of the Cruellest

Suggest: The latest in Technology


----------



## Phil Istine

Prompt suggestion:  Coronation

Prompt second: I can judge for June


----------



## SueC

Very much in need of a fourth for judging for June. Please let me know - and thank you!


----------



## SueC

My last plea - promise. ONE MORE JUDGE IS NEEDED! Come on - you know you want to.


----------



## River Rose

I can do it. 
I have never done it,,yet , I can.


----------



## River Rose

SueC said:


> My last plea - promise. ONE MORE JUDGE IS NEEDED! Come on - you know you want to.


I can do it.


----------



## SueC

River Rose said:


> I can do it.



Thank you! You will be awesome!


----------



## SueC

River Rose said:


> I can do it.
> I have never done it,,yet , I can.



Rose, thank you so much for stepping up. I was nervous the first time i judged too, but it is a skill I am grateful for. It might help for you to read some of the comments on previous months' judging. Some judges give just a little bit of info, but I am a wordy girl so when I started out, I was way too long in my responses. I have been working on paring down things, but it all takes time to get good at something, right? Anyway, a couple of things I always try to include are - 

To thank the writer for submitting their story
If all else fails, be sure to find a crumb that will make them aware that you can see their effort
Don't be afraid to point out flaws. My biggie is incomplete sentences, but I have been known to let one or two slide now and then. 
If they are new, maybe just signed up a couple of months ago or so, I try to congratulate them on possibly their first comp

You know, just be considerate I guess and I know you can do that! If you like, here's a link to the judging guide. I still have to look at it from time to time. Velo did a really nice job with this. Good luck and thanks again so much.

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...udging-Guide?p=2247153&viewfull=1#post2247153


----------



## Foxee

Rose, that's excellent! Follow the judging guide and you'll be fine. 

Sorry, Sue, I would have stepped up but they've been running me ragged at work and I didn't even see this til just now.


----------



## River Rose

SueC said:


> Rose, thank you so much for stepping up. I was nervous the first time i judged too, but it is a skill I am grateful for. It might help for you to read some of the comments on previous months' judging. Some judges give just a little bit of info, but I am a wordy girl so when I started out, I was way too long in my responses. I have been working on paring down things, but it all takes time to get good at something, right? Anyway, a couple of things I always try to include are -
> 
> To thank the writer for submitting their story
> If all else fails, be sure to find a crumb that will make them aware that you can see their effort
> Don't be afraid to point out flaws. My biggie is incomplete sentences, but I have been known to let one or two slide now and then.
> If they are new, maybe just signed up a couple of months ago or so, I try to congratulate them on possibly their first comp
> 
> You know, just be considerate I guess and I know you can do that! If you like, here's a link to the judging guide. I still have to look at it from time to time. Velo did a really nice job with this. Good luck and thanks again so much.
> 
> https://www.writingforums.com/threa...udging-Guide?p=2247153&viewfull=1#post2247153


I will read the link. Thank u!!!


----------



## velo

*A question for the community...*

We hosts have yet to reach a consensus on this and it's been proposed we put the question to LM membership.  There has been a request from two members to write a collaborative piece together.  I'm not sure this has been done before and we'd like to get the community's thoughts.  

Should collaborative pieces be a part of the monthly LM? 
If so, should those pieces be eligible for winning?  

Please let us know your thoughts.


----------



## Foxee

It's an intriguing thought and I can't really see a problem. What gains a team has from having two heads full of ideas will be balanced out with both of them having to agree on which ideas go into the story.

I'd say let them try and let it count. We can see how it goes.


----------



## PiP

velo said:


> We hosts have yet to reach a consensus on this and it's been proposed we put the question to LM membership.  There has been a request from two members to write a collaborative piece together.  I'm not sure this has been done before and we'd like to get the community's thoughts.
> 
> Should collaborative pieces be a part of the monthly LM?
> If so, should those pieces be eligible for winning?
> 
> Please let us know your thoughts.



Nope. You can have a separate challenge one month but the LM is about indiviual talent which is carried forward to the annual Prize Challenge. Sorry. Think about it ... you have two sets of eyes on the SPAG etc. so how could that be considered fair?


----------



## Pelwrath

I see nothing wrong with collaboration on a story. It might even be harder getting the story put together.  Haven’t Niven and Pournell written several stories together. I also think, as long as it wouldn’t identify a piece, we should know when a story is a colobernative work.


----------



## Foxee

PiP, I'm not going to argue with the decision. Obviously, that's made.

However, whether the LM is 'about individual talent'...wellll, maybe. I've always considered it to be about making the best story possible that satisfies the prompt and comes in under the word count. What you say may have happened with adding the Prize Challenge, I don't know. People certainly get crankier and less possible to please when money is on the line.

I'll give you that, yes, you have two sets of eyes...you also have two sets of ideas, opinions, and thoughts that all have to be communicated, agreed upon, written, and zipped together into that tiny, tight little packet of flash fiction so that it makes sense. All of that has to happen by a deadline. 

 I do like the idea of doing some sort of challenge for this. Collaboration is part of the writing world:

Preston & Child
Jodi Picoult and Samantha Van Leer
Greer Hendricks and Sarah Pekkanen
Janet Evanovich and Lee Goldberg
etc.

I still find it an intriguing thought and wonder what sort of stories we'd get.


----------



## PiP

We can have a_ separate_ fun challenge for collaboration that's not a problem.

ETA: the LM is our flagship challenge.

We used to have a great monthly poetry challenge (poets in progress) We had a winning formula until people decided to tamper with it. In the end people got so confused it died a death. If something ain't broken don't try and fix it ... or please don't try and reinvent the wheel.


----------



## velo

Thanks, PiP.  I hadn't thought all the way out to the annual GFC.  This makes perfect sense and I wasn't fully comfortable with the idea to begin with.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

One of our judges for May hasn't been here for a couple of weeks; I've decided to judge in her place. This may cause a small delay in getting the results up, depending on how fast I go (I've done two of twelve so far).

If the judge does return and send me her scores in time, they'll still be counted.


----------



## bdcharles

velo said:


> Thanks, PiP.  I hadn't thought all the way out to the annual GFC.  This makes perfect sense and I wasn't fully comfortable with the idea to begin with.



Try it as a one off maybe, like the anon challenges and other variations?


----------



## PiP

anonymous entries should be the norm. 

If you want a 'fun' challenge that is fine, but it will not be part of the LM. I've seen too many challenges fall by the wayside over the years because they were 'tinkered' with. Anyone remember the Non Fiction LM?


----------



## Tim

PiP said:


> anonymous entries should be the norm.



Agreed. Eliminating any possible bias/favoritism is a good idea. It's more work for the host though.

I've been using the LM's as a learning tool and from that perspective, it wouldn't teach me very much if I could get another writer to fix my SPAG or any other errors.

The entries should be the product of individual, original work--warts and all.


----------



## Ibb

I argue in favor of individual stories. The benefit of LM is weighing individual talent; a story written by a duo just strikes me as gunning for the award. Though a separate contest that randomly placed entrants together for collaborative writing would be interesting. I wouldn't participate--I'm pretty damn selfish when it comes to who touches my yarns, ie: nobody's touching them but me--but it would be an interesting read and I wouldn't mind judging those.


----------



## SueC

*

The deadline is fast approaching, 
all you who pen stories 
and listen to music - 
maybe at the same time. *

*Every song has a story - 
can you find one
for your favorite song? *

*Less than a week to go!*​



*Only Three Days to Go!*​


----------



## SueC

*The hand-off
is complete!

*






*Judges,
would appreciate scores
and comments to me no
later than June 30th.*

T*hank you in advance!*​


----------



## undead_av

Is it too early to start suggesting prompts?


----------



## SueC

undead_av said:


> Is it too early to start suggesting prompts?



We usually wait until the current comp is completed - about another week - the July comp will be hosted by Velo.


----------



## sigmadog

I usually start seeing prompt ideas after the entry deadline of the current competition. The entry deadline for June was the 15th, so we should be doing prompt nominations now in order to start the next competition at the first of July.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Suggest:
write a story based on a dream


----------



## bdcharles

Suggestion: write a story in the format of a newspaper article


----------



## undead_av

Second: write a story based on a dream

Suggest: write a story involving a mythical creature


----------



## velo

Poll will go up tomorrow and will run through Sunday.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second: 
write a story with a mythical creature

Suggest:
Wildwood
Good Magic
Forever Fall
The Flood
Shrewd as Serpents
Frogface
write a story based on a color


----------



## Sycamore

Second: a story based on a dream
Suggest: - write a story about a mental illness
              - wild west
              - write a story about God

              - write a story based on something that happened in your own childhood
              - write a road story
              - write a story from the perspective of an animal
              - write a story set in the 1960s


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
write a story from the perspective of an animal 
write a story about God 
wild west


----------



## undead_av

Second: 
Good Magic
write a story based on a color


----------



## velo

*July Judges*

As I've done in the past, I'm running this LM completely anonymously.  Judges, please PM me privately to let me know you'd like to offer your sage opinions on your fellow members' submission.  

Need 4, got 0.


----------



## PiP

*The Covid Conspiracy Theory -(let your imagination run wild)




Second:* write a story based on something that happened in your own childhood


----------



## rcallaci

second

The Covid Conspiracy Theory -(let your imagination run wild)


----------



## Gumby

> *The Covid Conspiracy Theory -(let your imagination run wild)*



Love this idea!


----------



## velo

Poll is already up.  Save those suggestions for next month.


----------



## velo

Two judges have revealed their identities to me.  When will the other two step forward and send that PM?


----------



## velo

I have three judges, need one more.  

Competition threads are up.  This month is fully anonymous and double blind.  The identities of judges and participants will only be revealed when scores are posted.  Entrants send your stories to me via PM, please.  

The competitions threads are locked to make sure no one posts inadvertently.  For ease of reading I am posting everything in the workshop just so you don't have to jump back and forth.


----------



## PiP

did I miss the poll where Wild West was selected?
oops... yes I did.


----------



## sigmadog

As a minor point of order, and as the one tasked with creating the banner ads for this competition, I'd like to recommend that anyone submitting a prompt should consider and focus on economy of words.

For example, since this is a fiction competition, there's little need to begin a prompt with "Write a story about". Try to pare it down to the bare minimum of words because there's only so much room in the banner, and if you don't do it, I probably will.

I only bring this up because I'm seeing a lot of verbose prompts that, if selected, would leave little room for visuals in an ad without editing.

So think short and sweet, if you don't mind.

Thanks!


----------



## velo

Even if the prompt voting come up with a long phrase, we'll condense them into something workable for you.  Thanks for your work on the banners!


----------



## velo

Still looking for 1 more judge for July


----------



## velo

To those of you who have sent stories, sorry, I've fallen behind.  They will be posted today.  

This month's comp ends tomorrow.


----------



## godofwine

Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## bdcharles

godofwine said:


> Good afternoon everyone!



Good afternoon! I was wondering where you'd got to


----------



## godofwine

Being distracted as usual. I'm about to hit it hard, cut down on TV & video games and write You've been good?


----------



## velo

All of the stories received have been published.  Judges, have at it!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Roll up, roll up! It's time for prompt suggestions and judge volunteers for August ... 8)


----------



## sigmadog

On the Rocks
Falling Up
A Word Too Far


----------



## SueC

The New Normal
Broken Coffee Cup
The Bar and Grill
Drawings on a Wall

Second:
Falling Up


----------



## bdcharles

godofwine said:


> Being distracted as usual. I'm about to hit it hard, cut down on TV & video games and write You've been good?



Oh yep, surviving


----------



## velo

Judges, there was a formatting error in posting "Three Rounds" in this month's comp.  The PM system lost some spacing between words.  If you have already scored this entry, I have edited the entry and would ask that you take another look at SPAG for this story.


----------



## Ibb

Ugh. I was really happy with the story I had for this month's comp. Then, out of nowhere, I was roadblocked; ever find yourself sailing along, having fun, laughing at all of your own crappy jokes, when the magic just suddenly slips unexpectedly between your fingers? I could see the ending, the final sentence, the succulent turns of phrase, the characters and scenes quietly forming on the horizon, when--womp--it just stopped about 400 words in. Totally bizarre. How do you guys get around that? 

Anyways... Prompt (Meta?)Suggestions!:

The New Coffee Shop
Round of Judges
Strange Signatures
Hot Flashes of Brilliance
Literary Byte

EDIT: Oh, right, this month is anonymous. In case it's not clear, I do NOT have any active role in this month's comp. The story I was writing died in my hands and wasn't submitted. Just an outside observer talking.


----------



## SueC

Ibb, yes, more times than I care to count.


----------



## Tiamat

Love "falling up." Love "the new normal."


----------



## undead_av

Prompt suggestions:
Northward
Space Lunch
Badlands
write a story from the perspective of an animal
Andromeda


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Badlands 
Andromeda 
write a story from the perspective of an animal 

Suggest:
North of Polaris 
Space Marines
Three Days
Order of the Fools
Shrewd as Serpents


----------



## rcallaci

badlands-second

space marines- second


----------



## undead_av

Second:
Three Days
North of Polaris


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The August prompt poll is up.

Any volunteers for judges?

HJC


----------



## Tiamat

I'll volunteer. It's been a loooooooong time so I'm probably due one way or another.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Yay! Any others willing to dispense judgement?


----------



## SueC

Me! Me!


----------



## bdcharles

I am guessing that both "Badlands"es will be added together to count as one, is that right?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

SueC said:


> Me! Me!



_"It is a far, far better thing that you do, than you have ever done."_ - Charles Dickens, talking about volunteers for LM judging.

One more still needed...


----------



## Harper J. Cole

bdcharles said:


> I am guessing that both "Badlands"es will be added together to count as one, is that right?



I hadn't noticed that particular screw-up. Yes, I'll add them together. :hypnotysed:


----------



## velo

Still waiting for scores.  They've been promised today.  Will post ASAP


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The August contest is up! Good luck with your entries. One more judge would be nice ...


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Ok, I'll judge if no one else will.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Thanks! That's our full set then. :5stars:


----------



## velo

Judges, please note the judging template HERE

Using this makes publishing the scores in a timely fashion much more likely.  Using your own style sometimes takes hours to sort out given the sometimes challenging formatting issues the forum causes.


----------



## SueC

*The time has come,' the Walrus said,

**      To talk of many things:

Like the need of prompts

   and judges for September's LM Comp!*
​


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

I'll start off with some suggestions:

Circuit Rider
The Drowned Lands
A Voice in the Storm


----------



## Matchu

The Big Fix
Angels Delight
My Pudding


----------



## SueC

*A Commentary from SueC*

When I volunteered to judge for August LM Competition: _The New Normal,_ I was expecting to find mostly stories relating to the Corona Virus. This has not been the case at all, and I found myself wanting to share this with everyone.

There are so many things going on in our world right now, and some of these things are not pleasant, not wanted and not inspiring hope. In some of the submitted stories, there was a fondness reflected for times gone by, never to be seen again, and a pervasive sadness at the losses we have all experienced as a society of humans. The prompt this month has triggered many different trains of thought, as it should, but as I said, Covid-19 was not in much evidence, despite its cruel nature levied on us all.

I would encourage all of you wordsmiths to use whatever opportunity that comes your way, to document the changes you are experiencing and record your emotions at their passing. Whether in prose or poetry, try writing about life - your life - and the changes that seem to have taken over a once peaceful, loving existence. Keep writing until all the words you can find, think of, dream up are used to show a reader in some future time, all of your pain, your joy, your worries and your fears in the summer of 2020.

*“I shall pass this way but once; 
any good that I can do or any kindness 
I can show to any human being; 
let me do it now. 
Let me not defer nor neglect it, 
for I shall not pass this way again.”*

Etienne de Grellet QUAKER MISSIONARY​


----------



## undead_av

Second: 
A Voice in the Storm

Suggest: 
Where Roses Grow
Break the Curse
Earth Dust
write from the perspective of an animal


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Where Roses Grow 
Break the Curse
write from the perspective of an animal 

Suggest:
Iron Dust
Wildwood


----------



## BornForBurning

Second: 
Iron Dust

Suggest: 
Space Whale 
Space Marine


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Space Marine


----------



## undead_av

Second: Wildwood


----------



## SueC

I have one judge (thank you, Rose ); need 3 more. Come on! You know you wanna!


----------



## bdcharles

SueC said:


> I have one judge (thank you, Rose ); need 3 more. Come on! You know you wanna!



I'll do it. Haven't judged in an age.


----------



## Taylor

SueC said:


> I have one judge (thank you, Rose ); need 3 more. Come on! You know you wanna!



What qualifications do judges need to have?


----------



## bdcharles

Taylor said:


> What qualifications do judges need to have?



None formally, though the ability to identify what works in a text and what doesn't, and to write actionable crit, is a plus


----------



## Taylor

bdcharles said:


> None formally, though the ability to identify what works in a text and what doesn't, and to write actionable crit, is a plus



Ok, I'll throw my name in the hat if you need me.


----------



## undead_av

I can judge!


----------



## SueC

undead_av said:


> I can judge!



Taylor: "Ok, I'll throw my name in the hat if you need me."

bdcharles: "I'll do it. Haven't judged in an age."

You ALL are awesome - I have my four for September. Yay!!! Thank you all (and Rose) so much!


----------



## SueC

I'll post prompts for September on Sunday - 23rd  

There's still time to get more in!


----------



## rcallaci

I know I'm late but I'd like to hone up on my judging skills for the sep LM


----------



## Mish

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> I'll start off with some suggestions:
> 
> Circuit Rider
> The Drowned Lands
> A Voice in the Storm



Second: 
Circuit Rider

Propose:
The latest in technology
Postponed Retirement


----------



## Ibb

EDIT: Removed. (Delete?)


----------



## -xXx-

Ibb said:


> EDIT: Removed. (Delete?)



you rang?


----------



## SueC

*Okay, kiddos 

We have a tie for the LM prompt
for September. 

If you haven't voted, please do so! 

If we still have a tie on the first of September, 
we'll have a 24-hour runoff, but I'd rather not.

Get your votes in!

*


----------



## Taylor

I like: A Voice in the Storm.  

But what are the two that are tied?


----------



## SueC

Taylor said:


> I like: A Voice in the Storm.
> 
> But what are the two that are tied?



The "big reveal" comes when all the votes are in. Once in a while we show how things are going, but usually it's a big secret so that everyone feels free to vote as they want - no pressure. LOL. Just a few more days to go - and then the fun begins.


----------



## Matchu

I'm excited about winning next week.  Please my judges, please enjoy the Amazon vouchers without prejudice from me.  My gift of kindness, buy books if you must, groceries, medication, a day out with your dog/probably your cat(s).


----------



## -xXx-

*august authors*
to provide those interested
with additional information
regarding method used for this challenge

*1. read*, get intial impression, walk away
*2. writing analytic*
-for total misspell, unknown, etc subtract constructed terms, etc. instance count from objective count
-same for dialect
-same for form
-same for inappropriate colloquialism, etc, note where author might benefit from knowing
*note range, find midpoint
*3. sentiment scale*
-note prompt tone and percentage each side of neutral
*note range, find midpoint
_---shift to single story focus---_
*4. deconstruct* embedded loads
yes, lots of notes
*5. reference author history*
-does this appear to be an exercise to prompt?
-does this appear to be publishing submission driven? 
-are there areas of marked improvement/struggle/emerging style?
*5. reference rubric*
within the group/subgroup is there a strength that may speak to the whole group?
*6*. any *subgroup division* for larger number of quality submissions
sometimes this is genre or tone
*for august the subgroups were tied to prompt, emphasis new
those drawing on "classic, traditional, retro" 5
those drawing on "intermediary" 6
those drawing on "transform" 5*

*spag*, reference step 2
other than disruptive to reading
top half=5
bottom half=4

*t&v* fluid throughout or instances of change that appear to be unintended/detract from reading immersion

*eval*, reference steps 3-5

*react*
as a judge, this is the tricky one.
i refer to WF tag (below)
this challenge should be *fun*.
i *want* to read an author challenging themselves.
can i identify *actionable areas* of value to the writer?
when i do not represent the author's reader demographic,
is there something of *value detachment* brings to the author?

from my perspective,
there was not a bad story in the challenge.
with billions of readers and tons of publications,
i was able to envision each entry as appropriate to at least one market.

i love this challenge.
this month's submissions demonstrate why.

helpful?
thoughts, questions or concerns?

*WF tag*:
Writing Foums is a privately-owned, community managed writing environment. We provide an unlimited opportunity for writers and poets of all abilities, to share their work and communicate with other writers and creative artists. We offer an experience that is safe, welcoming and friendly, regardless of your level of participation, knowledge or skill.


----------



## Matchu

Thank you 4 X (xxxxx), my novelettini snapped up by my publisher Wordpress House, already has one 'like' on-line.  So, so, so judges rue your roo, exactly profound.  

...

Congratulations BD Charles and the placed stories, and thank you ever so much judges for your time and intelligent commentary.  It was an honour, and a great pleasure to be involved.  I'll give the new one a whirl right now..


----------



## Tiamat

Y'all, this month's prompt is HARD. I've had like a half a dozen ideas and all of them are garbage. To the judges, I'm gonna try really hard not to throw garbage your way, but I'm not making any promises! Maybe put on a raincoat and galoshes before you start reading. :lol:


----------



## -xXx-

Tiamat said:


> Y'all, this month's prompt is HARD. I've had like a half a dozen ideas and all of them are garbage. To the judges, I'm gonna try really hard not to throw garbage your way, but I'm not making any promises! Maybe put on a raincoat and galoshes before you start reading. :lol:


*not a judge*
*gets sploosh proof anyway*
*grins, jumps in kiddie-pool-puddle*
*offers choice of water wings or hip waders*

no worries.
have fun.


----------



## SueC

*A little more than two days to go!

Come on! Get it done!

Let's hear YOUR voice 
(in the storm)

*


----------



## SueC

Hi All! Anyone willing to sign up to judge for the next couple of months, please sign up by clicking on the google docs. Or just send me a PM and I'll put your name in. Thanks. 

Click HERE


----------



## bdcharles

Ooh, I just had a challenging idea for a prompt for the Oct LM. It's probably a terrible idea but here goes:

Suggest: Write a story from the first person perspective ... but _without using any first person pronouns_.


----------



## SueC

*Okay Judges! 
Sharpen those pencils!

*





You have ten great stories to review

and I hope to see your work by

*Wednesday, September 30th

​Thanks! 
*​


----------



## velo

bdcharles said:


> Ooh, I just had a challenging idea for a prompt for the Oct LM. It's probably a terrible idea but here goes:
> 
> Suggest: Write a story from the first person perspective ... but _without using any first person pronouns_.



What the....you're a horrible person.


----------



## Phil Istine

bdcharles said:


> Ooh, I just had a challenging idea for a prompt for the Oct LM. It's probably a terrible idea but here goes:
> 
> Suggest: Write a story from the first person perspective ... but _without using any first person pronouns_.



Aye think, therefore aye am.


----------



## velo

Hello everyone, time to start posting prompts for October.  Hopefully your prompts will be less psychotic than BD's.  

Also, I already have one judge for October and need three more.  Reminder that my LMs are always 100% anonymous.  If you would like to judge please PM me directly and do not post in-thread.


----------



## SueC

Suggestions (in honor of October):

Remnants of a carved pumpkin
When Darkness Falls
A Ghost Story
A Trio of Characters
The Witching Hour 

(In folklore, the witching hour is a time of night associated 
                               with supernatural events. Witches, demons and ghosts 
                               are thought to appear and be at their most powerful.),


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
The Witching Hour 

Suggest:
Blood on the Moon
Unvamps
Spit Out the Flames
Spellbound
Dead Man's Dance
Blood & Magic


----------



## BornForBurning

Second: 
The Witching Hour
Unvamps
Spit out the Flames
Dead Man's Dance

Suggest: 
The Bodyless Men
Drawing Down the Moon


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Drawing Down the Moon


----------



## sigmadog

Second: Blood on the Moon

Suggest: 
The Ghost That Laughed
Metaphysical Pawn Shop
Second Finishing
Dead Letter Office


----------



## velo

I have 2 judges, need 2 more.  

I will put the poll up on 25SEP and it will run until 30SEP.  Comp goes live on 01OCT.


----------



## undead_av

Suggest:
Nocturnal Me
Sunken Bones

Second:
Spellbound
A Ghost Story


----------



## rcallaci

I'll judge-- need to get my judging mojo back


----------



## Mish

Second: Metaphysical Pawn Shop

Suggest: The latest in technology


----------



## velo

I will be putting the poll up at some point before I drink too much whisky this evening.  Get your last minute seconds in now...


----------



## BornForBurning

Suggest: The Interdimensional Prawn Shop

I couldn't resist. Now someone please second so I can write a story about a dimension-hopping seafood distributor.


----------



## velo

Poll is up.  

Also I silently seconded The Interdimensional Prawn Shop


----------



## sigmadog

velo said:


> Poll is up.
> 
> Also I silently seconded The Interdimensional Prawn Shop




PM me the winning prompt when you know it. I want to get the banner done by Friday at the latest. Thanks!


----------



## velo

Comp is up.  Sorry for the slight delay.  

Two prompts tied this month with 3 votes each.  Feel free to use either or combine them (If you can, BWAH HA HA HA) 

Threads are locked so no one forgets this comp is completely anonymous.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Post header of the October 2020 contest thread says "July 2020"? Got me confused a bit there.


----------



## -xXx-

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Post header of the October 2020 contest thread says "*July* 2020"? Got me confused a bit there.



*oscillates*
hey, thanks.
*recenters*


----------



## velo

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Post header of the October 2020 contest thread says "July 2020"? Got me confused a bit there.




Copypasta error.  Fixed.


----------



## velo

One week left in comp.  I have three judges, could use another.  Please PM me privately if you are willing.  

To those of you who have submitted stories, I will get them up this weekend...not had much free time this week.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Who's ready for November? It's time for prompt suggestions for next month ... 8)


----------



## velo

Just under 4hrs left in the comp, get your stories in ASAP if you're still working on them.  As of this posting I have put up the stories I have received.  

If you submit before the deadline I will be sure to check in later and get them posted by this evening.


----------



## velo

Comp is closed.  We have 13 lucky entrants...have at it judges!


----------



## EternalGreen

Suggestions (for November):

*The Harvest* (Can be interpreted literally or figuratively.)
*
Nightmare Suburbia
*
*Dark Utopia*


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
The Harvest

Suggest:
Nightcrawlers 
The Fire Tree
The Deeps


----------



## bdcharles

Second: The Deeps

Suggest: Broken Things


----------



## undead_av

Second: Broken Things


----------



## velo

Suggest
Shock the Monkey
London Calling
Personal Jesus
Lullaby
Blister in the Sun

Second
Nightcrawlers
Fire Tree


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Lullaby

Suggest:
Where the Sun Meets the Sea
The Ends of the Earth
The Frost Lands
When We Walked on Summer


----------



## undead_av

ah, velo, I see you and your 80s music taste. 

Second:
London Calling
Lullaby
When We Walked on Summer
The Ends of the Earth


----------



## velo

undead_av said:


> ah, velo, I see you and your 80s music taste.



Stop me if you think that you've heard this one before
it's a blue Monday
I just can't get enough
of this bizarre love triangle

Whip it, whip it good
sowing the seeds of love
come on Eileen
feel so alive

Jane says
destination unknown
don't go
Never let me down again

Beds are burning 
on Fascination Street
in a town called Malice
Mad world...


----------



## EternalGreen

Second: the Frost Land


----------



## undead_av

velo said:


> Stop me if you think that you've heard this one before
> it's a blue Monday
> I just can't get enough
> of this bizarre love triangle
> 
> Whip it, whip it good
> sowing the seeds of love
> come on Eileen
> feel so alive
> 
> Jane says
> destination unknown
> don't go
> Never let me down again
> 
> Beds are burning
> on Fascination Street
> in a town called Malice
> Mad world...



Smiths, New Order, Depeche Mode, Devo, Dexys Midnight Runners, The Cure, Tears for Fears...that's all I got. you know more than I :biggrin: 

Now I'll stop derailing the thread...


----------



## SueC

Suggestions:

Its on You Now
Hoarding Butterflies
The Shop on the Corner
Thirty Night Trial
Walk on the Beach

Second:
When We Walked on Summer
The Ends of the Earth


----------



## undead_av

Second: The Shop on the Corner


----------



## Jonthom

Suggest:
* Red November, Black  November


Second:
* The Harvest
* The Fire Tree
* Where the Sun meets the Sea
* Thirty Night Trial


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The November poll is now open : LINK

Any volunteers to judge?

HJC


----------



## -xXx-

k.
still *completely unqualified* to have any opinions.

from here



Sycamore said:


> I'm so ashamed of my story, sorry guys.


this makes me feel that i have failed.
i celebrate that you submitted!
you were the only absolute YA piece in this challenge,
which you orchestrated very well.
please do not ever feel ashamed of your creation.
feel ashamed when you knowingly injure, degrade, defraud someone.
jussayin'
 



ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Congrats (and welcome) JJDean! Congrats also to Jonthom and Terra. Thank you to the judges (thank you esp. to rcallaci for bearing with my *experiment*--I was a bit brain-wobbled myself once I was done with it!).


yes!



undead_av said:


> Thanks to all the judges and congrats to the winners! rcallaci, really glad you enjoyed - it was *a little different* than what I usually write but *I had fun*!


yes!



CyberWar said:


> Considering how uninspired I've been feeling lately, I'm honestly surprised mine did as well as it did.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to the winners, many thanks to the judges for their fair evaluation, and let's compete again next month!


and you, please revisit any of your early work,
your recent serializations,
and compare those with your submission for this LM.
if you are unable to see how much you have grown as a writer,
just let me know
and
i will itemize a list.




EternalGreen said:


> I anticipated that "Defying the Rind" was going to be judged more favorably.


vivid, ay?
b4b is gifted that way.




JJ Dean said:


> Thank you so much to the judges and to all of you.  I really enjoyed reading everyone's stories and was so impressed with the high quality of all of your work.  I'm looking forward to getting to know folks better on this forum.


they are exceptionally diverse
and
driven toward development.
wait 'til you see the full crew,
it'll big-bang your conceptions of what quality writing can be.
thanks for playing with us.




BornForBurning said:


> This may or may not help. To rcallaci's point, I had to pear this piece down due to the word count.
> 
> Congratulations to the winners! This month, I especially liked Arrow's, Demiel's, and Matchu's entries.


as a judge,
i would love a committed space for this kind of information
to be included with submission.

yes, LM is standalone short fiction oriented,
but that does not preclude individual writers from
working from their desired development perspective.

as usual, my working notes are substantial for these submissions.
i had hoped a neat division of one theme, the other or fusion
would manifest for comparison grouping.

i considered grouping by genre, similar device use, etc.
these final groupings were used for comparison:

personal processing

 1 identitytrauma 19 ashley/egrn
 2 multgenerationaltraumagrief 19 warwed/matchu
 7 MHschiz 17 ddtmoon/tettsuo
 8 griefbereaved 18 conga/terra
12 identity-z 20 znm/arrow

4 divdiv execute-19 un/demiel
5 divdiv spectacle-present 20 deadmandance/jonthom
13 divdiv team sport-18 rind/b4b

3 psience 18 grayarea/jjdean
6 ah,well paint 19 dmacabre/cywar
9 ah,well convo 20  last/velo
10 namedrops ya 17 un/syca
11 namedrops humor 17 bromike/undav

20 3 19 4 18 3 17 3 (qty at score)

as a group,
analytics suggest that punctuation
in *compound/complex* sentences
may be an opportunity to improve.

as a group,
use of *fragments* to effect affect
is rising to short fiction device hall of fame status.

as a group,
creation of *tone elements*
is permitting hefty story craft
without early reader deterrence.
the probability of a new-to-you reader
finishing the piece just went up.
read this as: *building your reader base potential.*

*why do you care?*
did you know that major publishing houses
are pre-processing submissions with analytics,
before handing them to a drastically reduced
staff and/or consultant capacity human editor?

it's exciting to see people exploring
ways to *meter* their tales.
think of this like margin notes
by composer
and
conductor.
the orchestra is in your reader's mind.
twinkle them eyes!

k.
helpful?

*stares at november prompt poll*
*what will you write?*
*i wanna read it*


----------



## Matchu

Let me post when I get back from work.  Congratulations winners, exceptional judging, and wonderful writers [collective]. I got all self-conscious on this one.  See you after shift xx


----------



## Sycamore

-xXx- said:


> this makes me feel that i have failed.
> i celebrate that you submitted!
> you were the only absolute YA piece in this challenge,
> which you orchestrated very well.
> please do not ever feel ashamed of your creation.
> feel ashamed when you knowingly injure, degrade, defraud someone.
> jussayin'



This warms my heart. Your encouragement is welcome, as well as your intrusively poetic, robotic way of articulating thought.


----------



## Matchu

Cheston Heston caged, the apes surround: 'Do you think the poor fool can speak English?'  THIS IS CERTAINLY NOT MY PERSPECTIVE after my fourth last place in 4 months.


----------



## -xXx-

Sycamore said:


> <snip> intrusively poetic, robotic way of articulating thought.


permission to use this in my sig block?




Matchu said:


> Cheston Heston caged, the apes surround: 'Do you think the poor fool can speak English?'  THIS IS CERTAINLY NOT MY PERSPECTIVE after my fourth last place in 4 months.


as a writer accustomed to 0/20 judge(s) scores
(several being well established authors)
 on multiple occasions,
you appear to have scored fairly well.
what are you writing,
for whom
and
why?
while some readers may not grasp the totality of
some of your prior submissions,
i did not really struggle.
if i want to experience pure adulteration,
i have but to walk out my front door.
forget about winning
and
immerse me in a meaningful moment.
you are quite capable of that, imho.
cheers bloke,


----------



## Matchu

Thanks Dad @xXx (xxxx).  

I'm indulging a spot of the self-indulgence.  It's not very pretty, and I am very ashamed.  Really, and really this time, and I have done it before, the best thing to do, like you do-did, is to read all of the stories, review every author sincerely with a couple of paragraphs.  Writers really like that.  I'll do that next time for free (obviously, we'll negotiate back corridors, my usual 5.000 Filipino dollars.)

Love

Mat


----------



## -xXx-

Matchu said:


> Thanks Dad @xXx (xxxx).
> 
> I'm indulging a spot of the self-indulgence.  It's not very pretty, and I am very ashamed.  Really, and really this time, and I have done it before, the best thing to do, like you do-did, is to read all of the stories, review every author sincerely with a couple of paragraphs.  Writers really like that.  I'll do that next time for free (obviously, we'll negotiate back corridors, my usual 5.000 Filipino dollars.)
> 
> Love
> 
> Mat



sure.
good luck.


----------



## velo

Hey Matchu, allow me to throw some personal perspective into this conversation.  We had three judges this month.  Three.  With zero commentary on the qualities or judging skills of any of them, that's an incredibly small number and, in the grand scheme of things, rather meaningless.  Some of the most successful authors of all time still have those to dislike their writing.  People continue to give negative reviews to wildly successful authors like King and Rowling even as they laugh all the way to bank.  Critically revered writers have those that continue to blast their writing even as their works are dissected in university English lectures as examples of brilliance.  You're never going to please all, or maybe even most, people with your writing.  

When I first started writing for the LM I took some critiques very hard, I still recall some specifically that were, in my view, pretty harsh.  But I learned pretty quickly that the monthly LM is really about honing the craft and not succeeding.  I did win once, but I think I learned the least from that month.  It's bloody tough to write a full story in 650 words and it's the lowest rated stories that I have found the most useful.  Even then I caught myself writing specifically for the LM, writing in ways I thought would score well and those were some of my least-liked submissions.  It wasn't until I starting writing what/how I wanted to that I really was able to get the most out of the LM.  

I anticipated that the format of the piece I submitted this month would not sit well with some or all of the judges and I didn't care.  I had a scene in my head and I got as much of on paper as I could.  Even though it was pretty short, that was the best approximation of my vision I could get in 650 words.  I knew I wasn't going to win but I am far more satisfied with it than I am with other pieces that placed well in the past.  

I think it's important to remember that the LM is a very, very small pond you are swimming in and it's stocked with only one kind of fish- your fellow writers.  Not only are we pretty harsh critics but we approach things differently than readers do and I think this tends to skew our responses here.  The age old questions is, who are you writing for and what do you want to get out of it?  I say, damn the torpedoes and write what you want.  Take the critiques with a grain of salt and pick what you want to use out of them and reject the rest.  In the end, the results of the LM have very little to do with your value as a writer.


----------



## Matchu

I haven't said anything awful have I?  Nnng.   

I really, really, really appreciate the freedom to write with abandon, and to submit for the joy of the pursuit in the LM competition.  This gives me a great deal of pleasure.  I am thick-skinned, [wise] confident-enough with my massive, my tiny oeuvre, and Mummy loves my writing.  

Thing is - I should have been reading the other writes then, and now - and promoting the talents, and building the confidence of those fellow writers.  This month I failed everybody only thinking of myself, my impending fame, my reputation.  Even my weasel-tendencies propelled me to wallow in own soup for one to three posts.  Considerable crimes, I understand. I am sorry, and under treatment for narcissist-pen disorder presently, or shall be when the doctor visits [fictitious].


----------



## rcallaci

Matchu and Sycamore

Negative constructive criticism can sting, hurt, and wound but you should never let it defeat you. It's meant to help, not hinder your progress. Also as Velo so aptly stated  prose and poetry are very subjective. Being the judge who gave both of you low scores involved my tastes, my biases, what I look for in a story. Believe me I've had many bad reviews of my work, I get pissed for a minute, then I look at what didn't work and try to correct it or at least learn from it. 

You both are good writers, you need to be patient, not rush your work, hone your skills, and find your own voice and not be swayed by those who want you to speak in their voice.  The fact that your entered a writing competition and had the courage to show your work, be judged,  is a victory in itself. Many aspiring writers never get that far. 

I look forward to reading more of your works to watch your growth as writers. We always have room for growth, I'm a testament to that because I keep screwing up as well...

warmest
bob


----------



## Sycamore

-xXx- said:


> permission to use this in my sig block?


I'd be honored!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Any further volunteers to judge? It's just me and the voices in my head so far ... :hypnotysed: :hypnotysed: :hypnotysed:


----------



## SueC

Harper J. Cole said:


> Any further volunteers to judge? It's just me and the voices in my head so far ... :hypnotysed: :hypnotysed: :hypnotysed:



I'll judge, Harper. You simply can't be the only one.


----------



## BornForBurning

I'll judge! I haven't done it in awhile, and I need to get my critic brain warmed up again.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

November's contest is now closed! My gratitude to our 10 entrants ... 8)


----------



## SueC

*A CALL FOR PROMPTS and JUDGES 
FOR DECEMBER 2020*​
In the final month of 2020 (thank heavens!) I thought I would try something different. I have felt for a long time that a good story has, at its foundation, an EVENT. That event, or moment, provides the opportunity to create, develop and capture an audience. So, along with asking for traditional prompts this month, I am also asking you to think of a moment in time around which a story can be created. 

Here's some of my suggestions:

**A child wanders away from her mother in a store.*
**An alien is teleported into the Whitehouse.*
**A man forgets to lock the front door of his shop*.

*NOTE: 
You can still submit the standard prompt if you prefer; 
this was just an idea I had that I thought would be fun.*

*And Judges - 
need judges for December - 
come on, jump in, you know you wanna! *​


----------



## bdcharles

I like this idea a lot - thanks Sue!

Second:
*A man forgets to lock the front door of his shop.*

Suggestions:


A reliable old clock suddenly chimes the wrong time.
Instead of driving to the usual place, she thought she'd walk.
Something that was universally agreed upon unexpectedly turns out to harbour a small but significant difference.


----------



## Ibb

I love that idea, Sue! I third 'A man forgets to lock the front door of his shop' and second 'A reliable old clock suddenly chimes the wrong tune.'


----------



## sigmadog

As the guy who has to squeeze the prompt into a tiny ad, my heartfelt plea: Please keep the prompt shorter than the story itself!


----------



## PiP

LM-ites. I beg you to consider Steve when choosing your titles. If you choose long titles you can't expect Steve to fit a quart into a pint glass. It may come to the point you just end up with the title of the competition 'WF Literary Maneuvers Challenge' and the month. Or even 'WF LM Challenge and month'.


----------



## Phil Istine

I won't be suggesting a one-word title of that village in Wales with fifty-six letters (Llanfar.....goch)


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Suggest:
Cosmic Christmas
The Fire Tree
The Frost Lands


----------



## bdcharles

sigmadog said:


> As the guy who has to squeeze the prompt into a tiny ad, my heartfelt plea: Please keep the prompt shorter than the story itself!



Oops, sorry about that!


----------



## Phil Istine

Second:
The Fire Tree

Suggest:
Black Christmas
Slay bells
Naughty list


----------



## SueC

sigmadog said:


> As the guy who has to squeeze the prompt into a tiny ad, my heartfelt plea: Please keep the prompt shorter than the story itself!



Oh! I'm so sorry! I'll have to come up with a way to shorten things when I make the list. Really, it completely slipped my mind. I was just trying to add some zip into the final comp.


----------



## bdcharles

SueC said:


> Oh! I'm so sorry! I'll have to come up with a way to shorten things when I make the list. Really, it completely slipped my mind. I was just trying to add some zip into the final comp.



I think your prompts are a good idea and would generate some interesting writing, which is the aim. Anyway I'm sure Steve has the artistic nous to make whatever crazy madness we throw at him work somehow ... right, Steve?


----------



## sigmadog

bdcharles said:


> I think your prompts are a good idea and would generate some interesting writing, which is the aim. Anyway I'm sure Steve has the artistic nous to make whatever crazy madness we throw at him work somehow ... right, Steve?




Sure do… within reason. 

If it's a long prompt, or my ideas fail me, I usually opt for an all-text solution. I've got a ton of fonts to play with to make it visually appealing.

But please, have mercy. Prompts that start "Supercalifragalistic…" will be a problem even for me.


----------



## sigmadog

Second: The Naughty List

Suggest:
*[color other than white] Christmas* (oops! I think I just broke my own brevity rule)
*Coal Again*
*The Amalgamated Elf Union
Batteries Not Included*


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
[color other than white] Christmas

Suggest:
Ice Music
The Deeps


----------



## undead_av

Second: 
The Frost Lands
Ice Music


----------



## Phil Istine

Suggest: Saving Christmas


----------



## SueC

Keep the suggestions coming. 
 I will keep this thread going until Monday, the 23rd and then post the ones to vote on. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jonthom

The Manger And The Tomb

First Christmas

Last Christmas

Seasons Beatings

New Year, Old Habits

Second:

The Frost Lands

Ice Music

A reliable old clock suddenly chimes the wrong time.


----------



## undead_av

Second: 
First Christmas
Last Christmas


----------



## SueC

My early Christmas wish:

1) No more Covid
2) A December full of joy for everyone (my pollyanna side )
3) *FOUR JUDGES FOR THE DECEMBER COMP!* - Oops, sorry. Didn't mean to shout.


----------



## Matchu

Could I be a yudge, please?


----------



## SueC

Matchu said:


> Could I be a yudge, please?



Oh yes, you awesome person!


----------



## SueC

I know this is a busy time for everyone - well, maybe not busy but time-robbing all the same. I need three more judges< please and thank you!


----------



## bdcharles

SueC said:


> I know this is a busy time for everyone - well, maybe not busy but time-robbing all the same. I need three more judges< please and thank you!



I. I shall do it. I.


----------



## EternalGreen

_Jennifer Lawrence voice_: I volunteer as tribute!

(I will judge, if needed.)


----------



## sigmadog

I'm busy with Christmas pet portraits (my side business) right now, but it looks like "The Frost Lands" won the Prompt Poll. I've gone ahead and created the ad which is ready to go.

Please note that I made an executive decision and listed the deadline as December 15, so please match that when you create the thread.

Cheers!


----------



## SueC

I had initially put in the 16th, due to this being posted on the 2nd, but have changed it to the 15th. Thank you for taking the initiative!


----------



## Foxee

Nice, we just had our first snowfall here in PA and it was decent enough that I'm looking out my window at some pretty frosty inspiration. Looking forward to giving this one a whirl!


----------



## H.Brown

I like this theme, it has been a while since I took part in this challenge shall see if I can write something good to submit. 

Can't wait to read all the entries.


----------



## -xXx-

forgive the edit ins, please.
may need to save 'cuz traffic is craaaazzzzzy.

some info on *november LM* scores:

3 *categories* of 3 each:
some now
god's pen
retrograde

the *general rubric* used during consideration of each submission:
    Action
    *Character
    Conflict
    Dialogue
    -Genre
    Language
    Mood
    -Narrative mode
    Pace
    *Plot
    Point of view
    Setting
    -Style
    *Theme
    *Tone

*past* score info/reference/process:
2020 aug
2020 oct
these provide some info
on grammar/sentiment/readability, etc.
*IF you are interested in publishing,
especially publishing for conventional/mainstream readers,
LEXILE is a word worth exploring.

sooooo,
*punctuation in compound/complex sentences
and/or clauses.*
*looks for robust forumites*
*no clarifications emerge*
*looks in spag*
*sputters*
_this is not an endorsement
of this *edit service site*._
it appeared to load cleanly
and
used some examples.
because there are excellent crafters
participating regularly in the LM Challenge,
perhaps a kwikref*<--clicky*
would be helpful.

===append12082020t
even better
sort-of-kwikref*<---clicky*
indirectly suggested
by a *WF master wordsmith*.
*thx4meaningfulredirect*


----------



## -xXx-

> Not a whole lot  of complaints here, except the fact that the ending was AWFUL! in that  tear-jerking,  that's-not-fair-and-I-hate-that-it-happened-and-I'm-gonna-write-my-OWN-ending  type way. Did she have to commit suicide? I suppose so. Regardless,  this was extremely solid. Great imagery, pacing, twists coming that I  didn't see but still made sense...yeah, I liked this. Don't really care  that not every line 'made sense' logically. The mood was there.



i would like to nominate this for
*WF best of 2020: LM judge response*

k.


----------



## SueC

*Come on now - only five days to go!
Lets see those stories for the last comp of the year! Woohoo! Goodbye 2020! 
*


----------



## -xXx-

i r write.
*pulls sleeves up*
*displays at least 100 words*
*sharpied there-upon*


----------



## SueC

_*Ok Judges!

Time to sharpen those pencils 

and get to work!

December 31st!*_​


----------



## rcallaci

A CALL FOR PROMPTS and JUDGES
FOR January 2021​
I’m sorry I’m a day late but to be honest I forgot I volunteered for the LM. Sue reminded me that I needed to get my ass in gear. I’m new to the hosting thing for the LM so please have patience with me. It’s time for prompts and some begging for judges. 
.

And Judges -
need judges for January -
come on, jump in, you know you wanna!  

I’m stealing some of this stuff from sue.​


----------



## Foxee

Oh awesome! You'll do a great job.  To help kick things off, I'll offer to judge in January.


----------



## SueC

rcallaci said:


> A CALL FOR PROMPTS and JUDGES
> FOR January 2021​
> I’m sorry I’m a day late but to be honest I forgot I volunteered for the LM. Sue reminded me that I needed to get my ass in gear. I’m new to the hosting thing for the LM so please have patience with me. It’s time for prompts and some begging for judges.
> .
> 
> And Judges -
> need judges for January -
> come on, jump in, you know you wanna!
> 
> I’m stealing some of this stuff from sue.​



rcallaci, you are awesome! OMG! What a great response and you will do a wonderful job! Thank you so much.  If you need any help just ask.

Here's a couple suggestions for January:

Gunshots in the hills
Backfire
Learning to drive
Boots Under the Bed


----------



## BornForBurning

> Boots Under the Bed


Second! 

Suggest: 
Whitefire
Manor of Infinite Forms
A Blaze in the Northern Sky
The Host of Heaven


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Whitefire
A Blaze in the Northern Sky

Suggest:
Nightcrawlers
The Deeps


----------



## undead_av

Second:
The Deeps
The Host of Heaven

Suggest:
Historical Fiction
Heartwood​
​


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second: 
Heartwood


----------



## Jonthom

Suggest:
* Black Site Baltimore
* New Year, Old Habits
* The Incinerator

Second:
* Gunshots in the hills
* Whitefire
* The Deeps
* Heartwood


----------



## rcallaci

The Begging Starts--

Judges judges judges are needed------ 

please put on your judging boots and volunteer for the cause- need at least two more--- three would be ideal-


----------



## Sam

It's been a while since I judged, so now is as good a time as any to knock the cobwebs off. 

Sign me up, Bob. 

When is the contest scheduled for?


----------



## rcallaci

sam

great to have you as a judge... it starts jan 1st - judges reviews and scores to be in by or before jan 31st..


----------



## SueC

i'll judge, unless you have enough already.


----------



## rcallaci

you can never have enough--thanks another great addition


----------



## rcallaci

I know I'm being greedy but I need just one more judge--one more  one more one more

also need more prompts gotta have those prompts  to inspire ideas for great flash fiction


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Suggest:

Drumming on Heart's Door
The Drowned Lands
Across the Black


----------



## Terra

Second: Heartwood and Across the Black


----------



## rcallaci

Ladies and Gentleman--Start your engines- the new LM Competition  of January 2021 is about to start on New Years Day- Don't let those hangovers stop you from writing...


----------



## Harper J. Cole

All, the Grand Fiction Challenge is coming up next month. It's invite only; these are the ways to get an invite...



Finishing first, second or third in any LM contest during 2020
Finishing first in any LM contest during 2019
Acting as an LM judge at least once during 2020 and at least five times in total
Being a previous winner of the GFC

If you've done one of these things, then you should expect an invite in your in tray some time this month!

We're going to need judges, of course. Volunteers are welcome, but be aware that judges are ineligible for most of the cash prizes.

Prompt suggestions are also welcome...

HJC


----------



## rcallaci

Now is the time for all good men and women to get your muses to wake up -- The Hills are calling...


----------



## SueC

Harper J. Cole said:


> Prompt suggestions are also welcome...
> 
> HJC



Suggestions*:

Moving On
The Sycophant
A Fork in the Road
The Assault
The Unmasked Man


(*I've been watching the evening news - sorry)


----------



## rcallaci

second the sycophant


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Suggest:
The Deeps
Nightcrawlers
Shrewd as Serpents
A Blaze in the Northern Sky
Firetongue


----------



## velo

Suggest 

Capital Offense
The Mountain
The Body
Family First



Second
A Blaze in the Northern Sky
Firetongue


----------



## bdcharles

Second: 
A Fork In The Road

Suggest:
Cosmic Frequency


----------



## velo

rcallaci said:


> second the sycophant



Which is exactly what a sycophant would do.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second: Cosmic Frequency


----------



## undead_av

Suggest: 
Crushing Snakes
Watchman

Second: 
The Deeps


----------



## Foxee

Second: Crushing Snakes


----------



## velo

It looks like it's not explicitly called out in the rules, but I think it should be- submission posts to the LM should not be 'liked' or otherwise responded to until after scores are posted.


----------



## rcallaci

Please no likes till scores are posted-- I know it's tempting being that these are some outstanding entries but we must follow the rules --follow follow follow- do no likes even if your itching too. If you do I will have to virtually slap you on the wrist.


----------



## rcallaci

Less than 2 hours left-- now is the time to panic--get your masterpiece on the boards before it's two late those gunshots will only be an echo


----------



## rcallaci

Drop your virtual pens- No more entries will be allowed, it's now judge time---- I've locked them in a room and magically sealed it. They have till the 30th to make their judgment and only then will the doors open.


----------



## SueC

rcallaci said:


> Drop your virtual pens- No more entries will be allowed, it's now judge time---- I've locked them in a room and magically sealed it. They have till the 30th to make their judgment and only then will the doors open.



Good job you!!


----------



## Foxee

rcallaci said:


> Drop your virtual pens- No more entries will be allowed, it's now judge time---- I've locked them in a room and magically sealed it. They have till the 30th to make their judgment and only then will the doors open.


*muffled screaming, locked in without donuts...*


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Don't worry Foxee, I'll sneak donuts through the air ducts via tiny porcupines with a donut on each quill.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

So ... what is this thread for? And what is next months theme?


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

This thread is for discussion about the comp, prompt suggestions, judge volunteering, etc.
Next month's theme (for the Grand Fiction Challenge) is being decided still. How it works is people suggest prompts in this thread, then others can second them. All the seconded prompts are put in the voting poll. If you look back in the thread a bit you can see some of the prompts people suggested for next month.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

TheMightyAz said:


> So ... what is this thread for? And what is next months theme?



I should add that next month's challenge is our annual invite-only contest, which writers can qualify for via their performance throughout the year. We'll be back to doing our standard contests for March.

HJC


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Incidentally, those of you with invites for February should now have received them. These are the ways to have qualified...



Previous GFC winner
Finished in the top 3 of the LM during 2020
Won the LM during 2019
Judged at least once in 2020 and at least five times overall

If anyone feels that they should have qualified but haven't received an invite via PM, please notify me and I'll look into it.

HJC


----------



## PiP

Harper J. Cole said:


> I should add that next month's challenge is our annual invite-only contest, which writers can qualify for via their performance throughout the year. We'll be back to doing our standard contests for March.
> 
> HJC



Thanks, HC. I'd forgotten there is no LM challenge in February.  We could hold a fun Drabble challenge instead. No Prompt. No judges, winner is decided by a poll like the monthly poetry challenge?


----------



## sigmadog

I would like to note that my entry for January is utter garbage. I'm not kidding or trolling for compliments. It's bad. Judges - feel free to ignore it and move on with your lives. 

Seriously. I've already rewritten it, and sealed it with instructions that it only be opened and read after my death, my intention being that upon reading it, any mourners will feel a little better about my absence, and might say things like "well, it's definitely for the best" and "his death has certainly eased our suffering."

Please. Ignore it.


----------



## Matchu

On behalf of the UNCwG let me be the first to applaud your lowly walk toward incarceration. The worst work of fiction or non-fiction [potentially] to ever grace WF.com communities ever ever, certainly requires a highlighting for generations as a warning.

Really, people with small arts ambition are a curse to society.


----------



## Foxee

sigmadog said:


> I would like to note that my entry for January is utter garbage. I'm not kidding or trolling for compliments. It's bad. Judges - feel free to ignore it and move on with your lives.
> 
> Seriously. I've already rewritten it, and sealed it with instructions that it only be opened and read after my death, my intention being that upon reading it, any mourners will feel a little better about my absence, and might say things like "well, it's definitely for the best" and "his death has certainly eased our suffering."
> 
> Please. Ignore it.


Sorry, Sigmadog, there's no jumping off this train. I've been heating my pitchfork with my torch and you're up...er...your story is, anyway.

It's always nice to be a part of the LM judging and listen to the chorus of suffering writers. *sighs happily*


----------



## sigmadog

Foxee said:


> Sorry, Sigmadog, there's no jumping off this train. I've been heating my pitchfork with my torch and you're up...er...your story is, anyway.
> 
> It's always nice to be a part of the LM judging and listen to the chorus of suffering writers. *sighs happily*



Be vicious. I deserve it.


----------



## SueC

sigmadog said:


> I would like to note that my entry for January is utter garbage. I'm not kidding or trolling for compliments. It's bad. Judges - feel free to ignore it and move on with your lives.
> 
> Seriously. I've already rewritten it, and sealed it with instructions that it only be opened and read after my death, my intention being that upon reading it, any mourners will feel a little better about my absence, and might say things like "well, it's definitely for the best" and "his death has certainly eased our suffering."
> 
> Please. Ignore it.



Not on your life. Its counted; part of history. Years from now - "Who was that guy? Yes! It was Sigmadog! He's the one who wrote, you know, that story?" Yeah, it's happening, Sigma.


----------



## velo

sigmadog said:


> Be vicious. I deserve it.




As your competition this month I read this like...


----------



## sigmadog

The only thing missing in my story is "It was a dark and stormy night…".


----------



## Foxee

sigmadog said:


> The only thing missing in my story is "It was a dark and stormy night…".


I can take a point off for that if you want.


----------



## Ibb

sigmadog said:


> Be vicious. I deserve it.


Second.


----------



## PiP

velo said:


> Second
> A Blaze in the Northern Sky
> Firetongue



third: A Blaze in the Northern Sky


----------



## rcallaci

Scores are UP


----------



## bdcharles

rcallaci said:


> Scores are UP
> 
> 
> View attachment 26365




Lol, I spent many happy summers in New Braunfels tubing the waterways of the Schlitterbahn, and the Guadalupe River. People would always say, before we jumped into the water, that we had to be wary because it was very cold, being drawn from the 150ft-deep bottom of the reservoir just the far side of the dam. But they failed to realise that, being British, our baths weren't even that warm.

Never made it to "Scores" Bar and Grill though...


----------



## Deleted member 64995

I hope to participate in February.


----------



## velo

LadySilence said:


> I hope to participate in February.




You can participate if you've received an invitation PM.  February's LM is different from the rest of the year.  It's sort of like an annual 'championship.'  

Please see this post- https://www.writingforums.com/threa...-Coffee-Shop?p=2325356&viewfull=1#post2325356


----------



## Deleted member 64995

Tnx


----------



## Deleted member 64995

I hadn't read the rules well.

I thought it was free for everyone. :apologetic:
Well, it will be one of my next goals.:love_heart::tennis::coffeescreen:


----------



## SueC

LadySilence said:


> I hadn't read the rules well.
> 
> I thought it was free for everyone. :apologetic:
> Well, it will be one of my next goals.:love_heart::tennis::coffeescreen:



It is available to everyone, except for February, which is an annual comp that requires an invitation. Next up for everyone is the March comp. We start looking for prompts for March towards the end of February and will announce it on March 1. Hope to see you then!


----------



## Deleted member 64995

SueC said:


> It is available to everyone, except for February, which is an annual comp that requires an invitation. Next up for everyone is the March comp. We start looking for prompts for March towards the end of February and will announce it on March 1. Hope to see you then!




That good news!
Sure you'll see me again!
I will be happy to participate in March!


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

SueC said:


> It is available to everyone, except for February, which is an annual comp that requires an invitation. Next up for everyone is the March comp. We start looking for prompts for March towards the end of February and will announce it on March 1. Hope to see you then!



Prompts? What is that?


----------



## SueC

TheMightyAz said:


> Prompts? What is that?



Hi Az, prompts suggestions are what we use for each LM comp. Anytime after the 15th (or whenever the current month's comp goes to the judges) members can go to the LM coffee shop and post a suggestion for a prompt for the upcoming month's comp. The host for that month (me, in March) will keep track of the suggestions as they come in and if there is a second for any of them, that suggestion goes on the list for voting, which happens about a week or so before the end of the month. Then, on the first of the month, the prompt with the most votes is the one selected for that months' LM comp and the host announces it and the comp begins!

Some of the prompts are a little weird, by my standards anyway, but that only presents more of a challenge. They have not announced the prompt for February yet, but I have received an invitation so I am determined to come up with something. The prompts really run the list from great, to not so much. Sometimes they are just train of thought, like "space beetles," or "gun metal." Other times, someone has put some thought into it, or it reflects something going on in their lives. So don't be afraid to jump in there with your thoughts and ideas.

Sue


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Speaking of which, should the poll be up now?


----------



## -xXx-

velo said:


> You can participate if you've received an *invitation PM.  February's LM is different* from the rest of the year.  It's sort of like an annual 'championship.'
> 
> Please see this post- https://www.writingforums.com/threa...-Coffee-Shop?p=2325356&viewfull=1#post2325356





SueC said:


> It is available to everyone, *except for February, which is an annual comp that requires an invitation.* Next up for everyone is the March comp. We start looking for prompts for March towards the end of February and will announce it on March 1. Hope to see you then!





SueC said:


> Hi Az, prompts suggestions are what we use for each LM comp. Anytime after the 15th (or whenever the current month's comp goes to the judges) members can go to the LM coffee shop and post a suggestion for a prompt for the upcoming month's comp. The host for that month (me, in March) will keep track of the suggestions as they come in and if there is a second for any of them, that suggestion goes on the list for voting, which happens about a week or so before the end of the month. Then, on the first of the month, the prompt with the most votes is the one selected for that months' LM comp and the host announces it and the comp begins!
> 
> Some of the prompts are a little weird, by my standards anyway, but that only presents more of a challenge. They have not announced the prompt for February yet, but I have received an invitation so I am determined to come up with something. The prompts really run the list from great, to not so much. Sometimes they are just train of thought, like "space beetles," or "gun metal." Other times, someone has put some thought into it, or it reflects something going on in their lives. So don't be afraid to jump in there with your thoughts and ideas.
> 
> Sue


*yup. i read wings.... *


ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Speaking of which, should the poll be up now?



pretty sure the feb invitational challenge theme/prompt is selected privately.
BUT there will be a reader's choice poll for feb GFC submissions.
*pretty sure all of them will be bd*
*trying on multiple authoring hats*
*successfully*

start thinking about prompts 
to suggest around* feb 15*,
for* sue's* for *march LM* challenge,

isn't this an* incredible* challenge?
i think so.
yes, i do.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

SueC said:


> Hi Az, prompts suggestions are what we use for each LM comp. Anytime after the 15th (or whenever the current month's comp goes to the judges) members can go to the LM coffee shop and post a suggestion for a prompt for the upcoming month's comp. The host for that month (me, in March) will keep track of the suggestions as they come in and if there is a second for any of them, that suggestion goes on the list for voting, which happens about a week or so before the end of the month. Then, on the first of the month, the prompt with the most votes is the one selected for that months' LM comp and the host announces it and the comp begins!
> 
> Some of the prompts are a little weird, by my standards anyway, but that only presents more of a challenge. They have not announced the prompt for February yet, but I have received an invitation so I am determined to come up with something. The prompts really run the list from great, to not so much. Sometimes they are just train of thought, like "space beetles," or "gun metal." Other times, someone has put some thought into it, or it reflects something going on in their lives. So don't be afraid to jump in there with your thoughts and ideas.
> 
> Sue



I get confused with all the LM threads. Which particular thread is it, or will it actually be called 'prompt thread' or something of that nature?


----------



## SueC

TheMightyAz said:


> I get confused with all the LM threads. Which particular thread is it, or will it actually be called 'prompt thread' or something of that nature?



Prompts are put in the "LM Coffee Shop" at the very top of the list after you click on Literary Maneuvers. (Click Here) Go to the last post under the Coffee Shop and in the next one put in your post(s) for prompt suggestions. Submit. The host will take it from there.

Go down past the grey area of instructional posts and you will see that - there are typically 3 posts for each month and because timelines sometimes overlap, they do not always look sequential on the list under "Literary Maneuvers Forum." They are, for example:

1. Prompts for March 2021 (This is a list of about ten prompts gleaned from all seconded submissions in the "coffee shop" for the month of March). You can vote for only one prompt. Typically the results are not available until the day the prompt is announced.

2. Literary Maneuvers March 2021: <Title of the Prompt for March 2021> This is where you submit your story, unless you want it to go in the secure area under "Challenge Workshops." If you just post it, it will be considered "published," but not if you use the secure area. I can explain more on that later. If you want it posted anonymously and secure, you can send it to the host.

3. SCORES: Literary Maneuvers March 2021 <Title of the Prompt for March 2021> The scores are tallied by the host and posted with reviews from the judges.

Does this help? I know it all sounds confusing, so I can go over it again if you need to.

Sue


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

SueC said:


> Prompts are put in the "LM Coffee Shop" at the very top of the list after you click on Literary Maneuvers. (Click Here) Go to the last post under the Coffee Shop and in the next one put in your post(s) for prompt suggestions. Submit. The host will take it from there.
> 
> Go down past the grey area of instructional posts and you will see that - there are typically 3 posts for each month and because timelines sometimes overlap, they do not always look sequential on the list under "Literary Maneuvers Forum." They are, for example:
> 
> 1. Prompts for March 2021 (This is a list of about ten prompts gleaned from all seconded submissions in the "coffee shop" for the month of March). You can vote for only one prompt. Typically the results are not available until the day the prompt is announced.
> 
> 2. Literary Maneuvers March 2021: <Title of the Prompt for March 2021> This is where you submit your story, unless you want it to go in the secure area under "Challenge Workshops." If you just post it, it will be considered "published," but not if you use the secure area. I can explain more on that later. If you want it posted anonymously and secure, you can send it to the host.
> 
> 3. SCORES: Literary Maneuvers March 2021 <Title of the Prompt for March 2021> The scores are tallied by the host and posted with reviews from the judges.
> 
> Does this help? I know it all sounds confusing, so I can go over it again if you need to.
> 
> Sue



It doesn't sound confusing, it is confusing! Anything is confusing to me though. This is the coffee shop, right? I submit my 'prompt' here?


----------



## PiP

TheMightyAz said:


> It doesn't sound confusing, it is confusing! Anything is confusing to me though. This is the coffee shop, right? I submit my 'prompt' here?



Now you mention it, yes it is confusing. And you can suggest more than one prompt. The Challenge Host, as Sue mentioned, keeps track of all the prompts and which ones receive a 'second' from another member(s).

A poll is created by the hosts and everyone has the opportunity to vote.

Here is January's poll
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/191092-Prompt-for-January-2021-Prompt

There is no open LM for February

the next LM is March


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

PiP said:


> Now you mention it, yes it is confusing. And you can suggest more than one prompt. The Challenge Host, as Sue mentioned, keeps track of all the prompts and which ones receive a 'second' from another member(s).
> 
> A poll is created by the hosts and everyone has the opportunity to vote.
> 
> Here is January's poll
> https://www.writingforums.com/threads/191092-Prompt-for-January-2021-Prompt
> 
> There is no open LM for February
> 
> the next LM is March



So, what do I do, just put my suggestion here? Like A Sunday stroll through the sewers. And then it's picked if it's sensible and added to the poll?


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

*Literary Maneuvers - Fiction Competitions Is So Confusing!*

As I understand it, you put forward a 'prompt' (I take that to mean a story theme for the upcoming monthly competition?). Why not just have a dedicated thread called 'Story Theme Suggestions' Then the month and date? Then there are two places to put your work, if I'm remembering correctly. One is open for view and one is closed, neither of which I seem to be able to immediately find. So why not limit it to ONLY one thread 'Competition entries' then month and date, always private for members only? Now you've got two obvious threads, no ambiguity, no confusion. I would also keep those stories contained within the private thread until the competition is finished. Then, they can freely post that story elsewhere if they wish. Both of these threads I would sticky to the top of the page once the competition is set and the wheels are turning. This would be unlocked the day/date of the following competition.


----------



## velo

TheMightyAz said:


> As I understand it, you put forward a 'prompt' (I take that to mean a story theme for the upcoming monthly competition?). Why not just have a dedicated thread called 'Story Theme Suggestions' Then the month and date? Then there are two places to put your work, if I'm remembering correctly. One is open for view and one is closed, neither of which I seem to be able to immediately find. So why not limit it to ONLY one thread 'Competition entries' then month and date, always private for members only? Now you've got two obvious threads, no ambiguity, no confusion. I would also keep those stories contained within the private thread until the competition is finished. Then, they can freely post that story elsewhere if they wish. Both of these threads I would sticky to the top of the page once the competition is set and the wheels are turning. This would be unlocked the day/date of the following competition.




This coffee shop thread is an ongoing conversation about the LM.  We suggest and second prompts here, as how-to questions, suggest things, etc.  I think a separate thread would just add clutter and, in the end, be more confusing.  

We leave the choice to post privately or on the open board to the authors.  It is their decision.  We leave the main thread open so guests can also read the entires posted there.  It's a way of inviting new participants.  If they want to read the workshop entires, they have to join and become contributing members.  The mechanics are all explained in the monthly competition opener.  You'll get used to it very quickly.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

GFC thread now up. I'll send notifications to the invitees...


----------



## sigmadog

TheMightyAz said:


> It doesn't sound confusing, it is confusing! Anything is confusing to me though. This is the coffee shop, right? I submit my 'prompt' here?



It's confusing to keep the riff-raff out.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

sigmadog said:


> It's confusing to keep the riff-raff out.



I'll bare that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## velo

sigmadog said:


> It's confusing to keep the riff-raff out.


----------



## PiP

Reminder: The LM Prize Challenge closes tomorrow. Come on, folks. There's prize money!

Submissions period: 1st to 14th February (deadline is 23:59 EST)

Judging period: 15th to 28th February

*First Place*
$50
Year of FoWF

*Second Place*
$20
Half a year of FoWF

*Third Place*
$10
Month of FoWF

*People's Choice Award*
$20
Month of FoWF


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

PiP said:


> Reminder: The LM Prize Challenge closes tomorrow. Come on, folks. There's prize money!
> 
> Submissions period: 1st to 14th February (deadline is 23:59 EST)
> 
> Judging period: 15th to 28th February
> 
> *First Place*
> $50
> Year of FoWF
> 
> *Second Place*
> $20
> Half a year of FoWF
> 
> *Third Place*
> $10
> Month of FoWF
> 
> *People's Choice Award*
> $20
> Month of FoWF



Wait, there's money involved? When's the next one?!


----------



## Foxee

I imagine there are more to come rolling in today. When you've got a span of time to work on your story you might as well use it!


----------



## Taylor

PiP said:


> Reminder: The LM Prize Challenge closes tomorrow. Come on, folks. There's prize money!
> 
> Submissions period: 1st to 14th February (deadline is 23:59 EST)
> 
> Judging period: 15th to 28th February
> 
> *First Place*
> $50
> Year of FoWF
> 
> *Second Place*
> $20
> Half a year of FoWF
> 
> *Third Place*
> $10
> Month of FoWF
> 
> *People's Choice Award*
> $20
> Month of FoWF



Why are you saying "Come on folks"?  I thought this was by invitation only.  I agree with AZ.  It's confusing.


----------



## PiP

Who qualified for the 2021 Prize Challenge? LM winners for 2019/2020 and 2nd and 3rd placings from 2020. LM judges who have judged five or more challenges.

ETA: I forgot to mention GFC past winners


----------



## SueC

LM Comp Prompts for March 2021
 will only be listed under this thread. 

Prompt Suggestions for March 2021


They will no longer be pulled from 
the Coffee Shop thread. Thanks!

SueC
Host for March 2021 LM Competition


----------



## velo

Welp, now that that comp is ended I can say I'm highly disappointed in myself.  I could not find any story idea that seemed worth writing.  There were a ton of setups in my head but nothing congealed into anything I deemed worthwhile.  C'est la vie, non?


----------



## Foxee

velo said:


> Welp, now that that comp is ended I can say I'm highly disappointed in myself.  I could not find any story idea that seemed worth writing.  There were a ton of setups in my head but nothing congealed into anything I deemed worthwhile.  C'est la vie, non?


Ugh, I hate when that happens. Would have loved to have seen an entry from you, too. Next time!


----------



## Deleted member 64995

Can I participate too this month?


----------



## SueC

LadySilence said:


> Can I participate too this month?



Yes


----------



## SueC

velo said:


> Welp, now that that comp is ended I can say I'm highly disappointed in myself.  I could not find any story idea that seemed worth writing.  There were a ton of setups in my head but nothing congealed into anything I deemed worthwhile.  C'est la vie, non?



Dang, I felt that way for days before something kicked in. Frustrating, but next time for sure. Good prompts going already.

Sue


----------



## bdcharles

velo said:


> Welp, now that that comp is ended I can say I'm highly disappointed in myself.  I could not find any story idea that seemed worth writing.  There were a ton of setups in my head but nothing congealed into anything I deemed worthwhile.  C'est la vie, non?



You've completely messed with my who-wrote-what


----------



## SueC

*Judges for March*

*This is a call
for
Judges (4) for the 
March 2021 LM Comp!*


If you missed out on the 
February Grand Fiction Challenge
This is a great way to be included
in the GFC for 2022!

*Reminder:
If you judge five or more times
in 2021, you will be invited
to join the GFC competition next year!
*
Come on! 
You know you wanna!​


----------



## thepancreas11

Am I able to judge for next month? I haven't been around in a while, but I've done it a few times in my day. I thoroughly enjoyed it then, and I'm sure I would now.


----------



## Foxee

Quick! There's a Pancreas! Grab it before it changes its mind and apply insulin!

(sorry thepancreas11...I'm afraid I think of the insulin bit everytime I see your username)


----------



## SueC

thepancreas11 said:


> Am I able to judge for next month? I haven't been around in a while, but I've done it a few times in my day. I thoroughly enjoyed it then, and I'm sure I would now.



Absolutely! Thank you for offering and I know you'll be great! - here's some help:

Judging Guide

Sue


----------



## jenthepen

thepancreas11 said:


> Am I able to judge for next month? I haven't been around in a while, but I've done it a few times in my day. I thoroughly enjoyed it then, and I'm sure I would now.



Hey, panc, it's good to see you back here. You always were a brilliant judge so, if you want references...


----------



## thepancreas11

jenthepen said:


> Hey, panc, it's good to see you back here.



Good to see you to! I smiled when I saw your message!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Foxee said:


> Quick! There's a Pancreas! Grab it before it changes its mind and apply insulin!
> 
> (sorry thepancreas11...I'm afraid I think of the insulin bit everytime I see your username)



I always think of the bile duct. No insult to you mate, just my weird mind. 

Grab him Sue, he'll be good!


----------



## thepancreas11

I am half liver on my mother's side, so the bile duct is accurate!


----------



## SueC

I will post the PROMP POLL 
on Friday, so get your prompts in!


I need three more judges! 
Let's go! ​


----------



## bdcharles

SueC said:


> I need three more judges!
> Let's go! ​



I'm feeling judgey and all critique-ridden ... I shall do it ...


----------



## River Rose

I will judge. Count me in!


----------



## BornForBurning

I sent in a story for the Grand Fiction Challenge on the fourteenth and it hasn't been posted yet...?


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Harper, if all the entries are up now, can we start a who-wrote-what guessing game thread?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Harper, if all the entries are up now, can we start a who-wrote-what guessing game thread?



I've set one up! 8)


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Is this where the winner of the 'theme' pick is going to be put?


----------



## SueC

TheMightyAz said:


> Is this where the winner of the 'theme' pick is going to be put?



No. Today I will post a separate thread with an opportunity to vote on the suggested prompts for March. Get ready! If you look at threads for past months, you can see we have a prompt poll, the actual LM competition, and then the scores for every month.

Sue


----------



## SueC

I could use one more judge for March! Please??

Gets you closer to your goal of getting in on next years' GFC 

UPDATE: We have four more days - be sure and get your votes in
and one more judge . . .  yes, please.


----------



## PiP

Don't forget to cast you vote for your favourite story in the Grand Fiction Challenge. Check out the 'People's Choice Award' poll

Have you voted yet?


----------



## velo

Hello everyone.  There was some discussion among staff and we felt that the LM rules haven't been codified as well as they should be.  Those of us who have been around know what they are but new members sometimes don't.  So we collaborated and came up with a what we think is a good start.  Let us know what you think.  

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/192248-LM-Rules-and-Policies


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

When do we get the 'theme' winner again? Oh ... sorry, 'prompt' (What a ghastly word!)


----------



## SueC

TheMightyAz said:


> When do we get the 'theme' winner again? Oh ... sorry, 'prompt' (What a ghastly word!)



today


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

SueC said:


> today



Oh, nice! I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## Foxee

TheMightyAz said:


> When do we get the 'theme' winner again? Oh ... sorry, 'prompt' (What a ghastly word!)


Ghastly or not the word 'prompt' fits because it 'prompts' the thoughts, ideas, and creative process. While the resulting stories can be based loosely on the prompt, the 'theme' of the stories can be completely different.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Foxee said:


> Ghastly or not the word 'prompt' fits because it 'prompts' the thoughts, ideas, and creative process. While the resulting stories can be based loosely on the prompt, the 'theme' of the stories can be completely different.



OK, I'll let you off. 

What time is it going up?


----------



## Foxee

TheMightyAz said:


> OK, I'll let you off.
> 
> What time is it going up?


LOL, thanks! (whew!)

Only the powers that be know. The rest of us have a cookie and wait. I have a lot of cookies here from my mom's wedding yesterday so I'd share if I could digitize them.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Foxee said:


> LOL, thanks! (whew!)
> 
> Only the powers that be know. The rest of us have a cookie and wait. I have a lot of cookies here from my mom's wedding yesterday so I'd share if I could digitize them.



Chocolate Hobnobs are my favourite. Suave, sophisticated ... and reasonably cheap.


----------



## Foxee

TheMightyAz said:


> Chocolate Hobnobs are my favourite. Suave, sophisticated ... and reasonably cheap.


Would you settle for a chocolate-mint biscotti? Or maybe an orange cookie or chocolate-cherry coconut macaroon? If all else fails there are some chocolate chip and a few snickerdoodles.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Foxee said:


> Would you settle for a chocolate-mint biscotti? Or maybe an orange cookie or chocolate-cherry coconut macaroon? If all else fails there are some chocolate chip and a few snickerdoodles.



If they hold up to a good and prolonged dip into scolding hot tea, I'll take anything.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Where's the 'prompt'? I thought it was going up yesterday? I'm asking because I might have missed it somewhere ... as usual.

edit: By the way, I have got teeth. That picture is a small picture enlarged.


----------



## Foxee

TheMightyAz said:


> Where's the 'prompt'? I thought it was going up yesterday? I'm asking because I might have missed it somewhere ... as usual.
> 
> edit: By the way, I have got teeth. That picture is a small picture enlarged.


Today's March 1st so I imagine you'll see this today. 

I don't believe you about the teeth unless I see proof.


----------



## SueC

TheMightyAz said:


> Where's the 'prompt'? I thought it was going up yesterday? I'm asking because I might have missed it somewhere ... as usual.
> 
> edit: By the way, I have got teeth. That picture is a small picture enlarged.



This was up yesterday.

Poll

I'll start the March Comp as soon as we see the results about the Grand Fiction Challenge.


----------



## Foxee

SueC said:


> This was up yesterday.
> 
> Poll
> 
> I'll start the March Comp as soon as we see the results about the Grand Fiction Challenge.


Oo, I hadn't looked at the poll thread yesterday. That should be interesting!


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

SueC said:


> This was up yesterday.
> 
> Poll
> 
> I'll start the March Comp as soon as we see the results about the Grand Fiction Challenge.



So 'A holy Place' won. Cheers. I'm not sure I can think of anything right now. I've got three ideas right now and none of them can be wangled into that prompt.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Foxee said:


> Today's March 1st so I imagine you'll see this today.
> 
> I don't believe you about the teeth unless I see proof.



Never ask to see my teeth!! NEVER.


----------



## Foxee

TheMightyAz said:


> Never ask to see my teeth!! NEVER.


Lucky for you, I'm not a dentist.


----------



## Foxee

I have to admit, I'm really looking forward to Sigmadog's next batch o' banners for the various prompts.


----------



## JBF

I am intrigued.  

So as I'm understanding the game...no requirements outside of the prompt and the word limit?


----------



## Matchu

Correct.  Also submit in CAPITAL letters to ensure a greater chance of victory [insider tip].


----------



## JBF

Sounds dangerous and possibly ill-advised.  I'm in.


----------



## Foxee

JBF said:


> I am intrigued.
> 
> So as I'm understanding the game...no requirements outside of the prompt and the word limit?


Nope. Looks good.


----------



## JBF

Having posted...I sorta want to expand mine into a short story.  

Is that normal?  :-s


----------



## Matchu

Forget about it for 2 weeks.  Secret bonus points are in store for early postage, with rivals drafting twd sense even as I type nonsense, worms working right up to deadline, neglecting health etc.

After contest, draft on, probably for win in Costa/Booker/or on some website here.


----------



## JBF

Matchu said:


> Secret bonus points are in store for early postage...



I do love me some secret bonus points, especially if it doesn't interfere with the double-secret probation thing.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Mine is up too. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

How long do you get to make any last minute adjustments? I've asked before but forgotten what it was.


----------



## bdcharles

TheMightyAz said:


> How long do you get to make any last minute adjustments? I've asked before but forgotten what it was.



10 mins. Within that time limit, edits don't show up on the post. Outside it and they do, in a little note that says "_Edited by such-and-such at 09:52AM on 7th March_" or something like that.


----------



## bdcharles

JBF said:


> Having posted...I sorta want to expand mine into a short story.
> 
> Is that normal?  :-s



It's positively encouraged


----------



## thepancreas11

I forgot how much I miss judging this thing.


----------



## velo

bdcharles said:


> 10 mins. Within that time limit, edits don't show up on the post. Outside it and they do, in a little note that says "_Edited by such-and-such at 09:52AM on 7th March_" or something like that.



I did this a couple contests ago, the "last edited by" notation did show on the post at about 7min.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

I never realised you couldn't edit beyond ten minutes. I thought it would be a certain amount of days before judging starts. I guess that makes mine null and void ...  Oh, well, we live and learn.


----------



## velo

It's best to have your story fully baked when you post it.  Use the full contest period and only post when you're satisfied that you can't do any better.  That way you can set it and forget it.  The only caveat being to check that the formatting (italics, line breaks, etc) is how you want it.


----------



## bdcharles

velo said:


> I did this a couple contests ago, the "last edited by" notation did show on the post at about 7min.



I think if you add a reason, it puts it there within 10 mins, but if you leave it off, it doesn't.

Possibly...


----------



## SueC

bdcharles said:


> I think if you add a reason, it puts it there within 10 mins, but if you leave it off, it doesn't.
> 
> Possibly...



I came late to this discussion - what's the verdict?


----------



## Foxee

TheMightyAz said:


> I never realised you couldn't edit beyond ten minutes. I thought it would be a certain amount of days before judging starts. I guess that makes mine null and void ...  Oh, well, we live and learn.


You posted your entry 3/6/2021 at 19:24 and the edit is stamped 3/6/2021 at 21:51. That looks to me like the edit was posted 2.27 minutes past when it was posted which is well within 10 minutes.

Unless I'm missing something, it looks like the entry is fine.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Foxee said:


> You posted your entry 3/6/2021 at 19:24 and the edit is stamped 3/6/2021 at 21:51. That looks to me like the edit was posted 2.27 minutes past when it was posted which is well within 10 minutes.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, it looks like the entry is fine.



Oh! I thought it was much longer. Phew.


----------



## SueC

Foxee said:


> You posted your entry 3/6/2021 at 19:24 and the edit is stamped 3/6/2021 at 21:51. That looks to me like the edit was posted 2.27 minutes past when it was posted which is well within 10 minutes.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, it looks like the entry is fine.



That's what I came up with too.


----------



## Foxee

Hooray! Rules are necessary but it's never fun to disqualify anyone. Glad your entry stays!


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Foxee said:


> Hooray! Rules are necessary but it's never fun to disqualify anyone. Glad your entry stays!



I'll remember in the future. I even forgot I'd asked ... Look, my head is constantly filled with stories! How am I supposed to do anything sensible?


----------



## Matchu

Oh...I’d projected an entire afternoon with cake...my extended family gathered at the screen, cat AND wife, and ‘look Baby my greatest moment’ and ‘unfortunately Matchu disQ because he is cheat’ and a reasonable leap from me out the top floor window.  Reasonable reaction I believe.

oh, 2 reasonables, very distressing


----------



## Foxee

Sorry, Matchu, that does indeed sound distressing. Memorable with the cake and everything, though.


----------



## Matchu

...if hypothetical writer entered contest and afterward suffered crippling collapse of personality indoor order includes self-loathing & deletion of draft incident dummy upon carpet with spitting does this preclude all (no dictionary available) resurrection and re-entry of contest on a subsequent date before deadline with a new story including 99.5% of the same material as the old story destroyed in rage incident, salvaged?


----------



## Foxee

Matchu said:


> ...if hypothetical writer entered contest...does this preclude all (no dictionary available) resurrection and re-entry of contest on a subsequent date before deadline with a new story including 99.5% of the same material as the old story destroyed in rage incident, salvaged?


I think this is a very good question that the rules don't explicitly cover. 

Personally, I would be in favor of allowing a do-over in this instance with the deadline for the competition still not upon us. However, I don't make these rules alone so please give us a moment, dear Matchu, some conferring needs to take place.

Velo, Sue, et al. I would ask that this be discussed privately and as I cannot see the staff area for this feel free to PM me if you wish.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Matchu said:


> ...if hypothetical writer entered contest and afterward suffered crippling collapse of personality indoor order includes self-loathing & deletion of draft incident dummy upon carpet with spitting does this preclude all (no dictionary available) resurrection and re-entry of contest on a subsequent date before deadline with a new story including 99.5% of the same material as the old story destroyed in rage incident, salvaged?



The only problem I can see with this is, if you're going to allow this then the obvious compromise would be to extend the time for alterations. I can see why it is as it is though. People have lives and so do the judges. The last thing they should be considering is reading a piece multiple times to re-evaluate the story again and again. That wouldn't be fair.

All in all, I'd say this shouldn't be allowed for the same story but should be allowed for a completely new entry. And the time limit for the change should remain the same.


----------



## velo

We have opened the discussion in the staff area.


----------



## Foxee

Az, I'm sorry, I just realized I aired out on the timestamps. It appears that's two hours from when you posted which does look like a disqualification. My apologies.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Foxee said:


> Az, I'm sorry, I just realized I aired out on the timestamps. It appears that's two hours from when you posted which does look like a disqualification. My apologies.


----------



## SueC

Hi All.
There seems to be a lot of confusion over some rules relating to the LM monthly competition. We are in discussions over what, if any, changes need to be made regarding submission times and re-submitting work. There may be more to come on this going forward.

To put this discussion to bed here and now, however, as the host of the current month, I am determining that AZ's story will stand. This situation will not be repeated again because we now understand, with clarity, that the time stamp reflects hours and minutes, not minutes and seconds. The top time shows when the story was submitted, and the bottom shows when editing was done, so going forward there is no question as to the outcome if it falls outside of the ten-minute grace period.

For your review, please re-read the rules for the LM competition.

LM Rules & Policies

Please note this section, which confirms that the ten-minute time period is currently an established rule and as such, adherence is an expectation:

_*Once posted, there is a 10-minute grace period for editing your story. If a story is edited after that it may be disqualified. If you notice a formatting-only (italics, line breaks, etc.) after the grace period you can request to edit the formatting at the discretion of the host but no words or punctuation can be changed.
*_

As with most literary competitions, it is really imperative that you take the time to review your stories as much as possible, making sure they are the best they can be, before submission. 

Thanks for your attention to this.

Sue


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

SueC said:


> Hi All.
> There seems to be a lot of confusion over some rules relating to the LM monthly competition. We are in discussions over what, if any, changes need to be made regarding submission times and re-submitting work. There may be more to come on this going forward.
> 
> To put this discussion to bed here and now, however, as the host of the current month, I am determining that AZ's story will stand. This situation will not be repeated again because we now understand, with clarity, that the time stamp reflects hours and minutes, not minutes and seconds. The top time shows when the story was submitted, and the bottom shows when editing was done, so going forward there is no question as to the outcome if it falls outside of the ten-minute grace period.
> 
> For your review, please re-read the rules for the LM competition.
> 
> LM Rules & Policies
> 
> Please note this section, which confirms that the ten-minute time period is currently an established rule and as such, adherence is an expectation:
> 
> _*Once posted, there is a 10-minute grace period for editing your story. If a story is edited after that it may be disqualified. If you notice a formatting-only (italics, line breaks, etc.) after the grace period you can request to edit the formatting at the discretion of the host but no words or punctuation can be changed.
> *_
> 
> As with most literary competitions, it is really imperative that you take the time to review your stories as much as possible, making sure they are the best they can be, before submission.
> 
> Thanks for your attention to this.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Matchu




----------



## Harper J. Cole

First call for judges and story prompts in April. Hit me...! 8)


----------



## SueC

*Time to put the pens down 
for the 
March 2021 LM Competition!*

*Judges have all the stories and 
the results will be available on
or about March 31st.* 

*Thank you to all who entered! 
Good luck!

*



Sue


----------



## thepancreas11

Alright, contestants, now is the time to sweeten the pot. I take bribes in the form of expired Old Navy gift cards (the older the better) and family heirlooms (I don't care why they matter to your family, only that they do!).

On a serious note, does anyone remember who it was that always used to call for bribes when they were a judge? I want to say it was Gavrushka or something, maybe mrmustard? It's been a long time since I was a regular around these parts.


----------



## -xXx-

Harper J. Cole said:


> First call for judges and *story prompts in April*. Hit me...! 8)



infinite forms (house of, tree of, etc)
whisp
convective


----------



## SueC

The Storybook

The Adventures of a Chair

The Asian Laundry

Ballgames in Summer

You're All I'll Ever Need


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
infinite forms (house of, tree of, etc)

Suggest:
Each a Firebrand
Seabirds
Music from Another Room
Nightflower
Cosmic Background Magic
Where the Mariners Sleep
Black Diamond


----------



## -xXx-

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Music from Another Room



second


----------



## Terra

Suggestions

Unexpected Outcome
              Full Disclosure
              Reboot

Second

  Adventures of a Chair
             Whisp

Unsure if two seconds are allowed


----------



## thepancreas11

Second:

Reboot
Full Disclosure

Suggestions:

Give 'Em Hell
Down and Out
Try, Try Again


----------



## undead_av

Second:
Seabirds

Suggest:
The God of Small Things


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
The God of Small Things

Suggest:
Fathomless
Primary Function


----------



## EternalGreen

Seconded: Nightflower.


----------



## SueC

Second: The God of Small Things


----------



## Selorian

Seconded: Fathomless


Suggestions:

Edge of Salvation
Confessions of the Future
Bound by Secrets
Defiance


----------



## Foxee

Second: 

Confessions of the Future


----------



## velo

Suggest
at Mother's table
a dog's life
penitence


Second
Edge of Salvation
Defiance


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

I've just remembered what this is all about! lol. 

Suggest:
A cup of blood
A child's shoe in the rubble

Second:
Unexpected outcome
Adventures of a chair


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Suggest:
Fire Strangers


----------



## bdcharles

Suggest: You've been captured by a sadist - now what?


----------



## Foxee

Suggest: 

But First, Dessert!


----------



## bazz cargo

Seconded





Foxee said:


> Suggest:
> 
> But First, Dessert!



Roll up roll up. Finest quality Pitchforks and Flaming torches for sale. Time to mob the judges towers and get some scores. 
Come on, join in with the chant:
'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?' 'Where's the scores?'


----------



## Olly Buckle

Seconded; Where's the scores?


----------



## Foxee

*shakes fist from the tower room*

How can I score anything with all this hubbub! Put those torches out right now and go clean the barn with those pitchforks!


----------



## bazz cargo

At the moment I seem to be a mob of one. So you are only getting a hub... I am socially distanced from myself and I have a mask on. Now get scoring or prepare for an embarrassing showdown.  





Foxee said:


> *shakes fist from the tower room*
> 
> How can I score anything with all this hubbub! Put those torches out right now and go clean the barn with those pitchforks!


----------



## SueC

Is there no prompt vote for April?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Apologies - prompt now posted.

I'm also looking for judge volunteers. If I don't get any, I'll do it myself and give everyone zero. 8)


----------



## bazz cargo

Get yer pitchforks here. Flaming torches going cheap. Join the Mob, set fire to the hayrick. Bar-b-cue tonight.


----------



## Matchu

I volunteer please.


----------



## bazz cargo

You don't say what you are volunteering for. To be a judge or to join me and become a two person mob? Or just volunteering in general?  





Matchu said:


> I volunteer please.


----------



## Matchu

I think we should be mates.  I’ve got a lot of v interesting observations to make about Wiltshire.  I believe also I have judge potential, thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## bazz cargo

Matchu said:


> I think we should be mates.  I’ve got a lot of v interesting observations to make about Wiltshire.  I believe also I have judge potential, thank you for the opportunity.


PM Harper J Cole and hold your hand up for judging. You will learn more from judging than from taking part. Although you can still take part as a judge, you just get the feedback without scores. Have fun


----------



## Matchu

Did my friend request ping back?  I’m on a mobile at work, y’see.


----------



## bazz cargo

Yep. You are now a member of the reprobates club. Congratulations.


----------



## Matchu

I didnt realise we were on the WWW.  Thought I was scratching/nibbling your ear in private.


----------



## bazz cargo

I do like a good scratch behind the ears. I wouldn't nibble them, not after I have been rolling in fox poo.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

One more judge would be nice, to make a quorum. :sunny:


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Show your *DEFIANCE*! April's contest is now up.


----------



## bazz cargo

Raktajino please.
It does say coffee shop.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

bazz cargo said:


> Raktajino please.
> It does say coffee shop.



We don't serve Klingons here. [-X


----------



## bazz cargo

Less of your lip or I will prong you with the end of my Bat'leth.


----------



## BornForBurning

LM taking an active stance on facemasks, I see.


----------



## bazz cargo

Nothing wrong with a good gimp mask...


----------



## PiP

BornForBurning said:


> LM taking an active stance on facemasks, I see.


Nope, you write your own interpretation of the prompt. Defiance wears many different  masks. I was watching my little grandson defy his dad this morning. Needless to say grandson ended up on naughty step. Or it could be religious defiance, political or disobeying orders or rules. School children, in the workplace... what or wherever. It is a broad prompt.


----------



## thepancreas11

I need somebody to write a story called "No," and it's just the word "No." I'd give that full marks.


----------



## thepancreas11

Better yet, the winner is someone who refused to submit an entry this month.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

thepancreas11 said:


> I need somebody to write a story called "No," and it's just the word "No." I'd give that full marks.



We did have a two-sentence entry, once upon a time ... LINK


----------



## Gumby

Dear old Potty! Miss him sometimes.


----------



## PiP

Gumby said:


> Dear old Potty! Miss him sometimes.



so do I. Such a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## sigmadog

BornForBurning said:


> LM taking an active stance on facemasks, I see.



Not LM. Just me creating something that gets noticed (Advertising 101, Baby!). My original thought was a kid refusing to eat vegetables, but this idea hit me as a bit more amusing and timely.


----------



## Taylor

sigmadog said:


> Not LM. Just me creating something that gets noticed (Advertising 101, Baby!). My original thought was a kid refusing to eat vegetables, but this idea hit me as a bit more amusing and timely.



I love it!


----------



## Foxee

sigmadog said:


> Not LM. Just me creating something that gets noticed (Advertising 101, Baby!). My original thought was a kid refusing to eat vegetables, but this idea hit me as a bit more amusing and timely.


I love the guy's big happy smile. I miss smiling at people and seeing them smile. Gotta go all the way to the eyes in a pretty exaggerated way with a mask on and even at that the message is usually just lost.

Good stuff, sigma!


----------



## Terra

thepancreas11 said:


> I need somebody to write a story called "No," and it's just the word "No." I'd give that full marks.



Well there goes that idea


----------



## Gumby

Terra said:


> Well there goes that idea



complete plagiarism!


----------



## bazz cargo

How about

Nah?


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

The number doesn't include the title, right?


----------



## SueC

TheMightyAz said:


> The number doesn't include the title, right?



That's right, AZ. I'm going to have this moved to the coffee shop. Only stories for the comp should be posted in this spot. Thanks!


----------



## Darren White

I moved it for you


----------



## Taylor

Have you folks ever considered giving points for the people's choice?


----------



## Ibb

I'm currently in the process of punching myself repeatedly in the attempts to complete a story before this LM's deadline. While doing so, I decided to scope the competition, noticed the new banner for 'Defiance' on the home page, and coughed up my noodles while laughing riotously. Props to the designer.


----------



## Matchu

I believe the world shall agree the esteemed committee will have found its winner by now if one was to hypothetically observe the latest entries one would discover the true gem of prose crafted like a diamond in Amsterdam from a position of impartiality, of course.

Could I change my eighth 'toward' in a row to an '_at_.... ...commode'?  Only...I need to sleep tonight.  Oh Pip {weeping...}


----------



## bazz cargo

Come on Matchu, you shouldn't beat yourself up. Let us do it instead... 





Matchu said:


> I believe the world shall agree the esteemed committee will have found its winner by now if one was to hypothetically observe the latest entries one would discover the true gem of prose crafted like a diamond in Amsterdam from a position of impartiality, of course.
> 
> Could I change my eighth 'toward' in a row to an '_at_.... ...commode'?  Only...I need to sleep tonight.  Oh Pip {weeping...}


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Three days to go in the April contest! The clock is ticking... :bomb:


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I've posted the final entry. Twelve this month - a good crop. Time to get marking ... :tickled_pink:


----------



## -xXx-

*dew*
*direct to screen*
*stares at too-late-to-submit*
*and time stamp above*

note to self: it's not over 'til the _*LM host*_ sings

good crop.
*indeed!*


----------



## SueC

*To all challenge seekers:

May 2021*
is special because of ~

*Mother’s Day*
*Lumpy Rug Day*
*No Socks Day*
*Lucky Penny Day*

and . . . (drum roll)

*A Special
Literary Maneuvers Challenge*
*Prompt*
for this upcoming month of May only
(ta da!)*
*
(***NO PROMPT SUGGESTIONS*
*from potential participants
or anyone else, please)*

*It does, however,
still require judges (4)
Let me know
if you want to volunteer

Please and thank you!
SueC
*​

​


----------



## -xXx-

k.
that ^
makes me afraid.
jussayin'

uuu-O-O-uuu


----------



## SueC

-xXx- said:


> k.
> that ^
> makes me afraid.
> jussayin'
> 
> uuu-O-O-uuu



Oh no xXx, it's going to be fun. You'll see.


----------



## SueC

*To all members, who have posted at least 10 posts:
*
* UPDATE 4/22 (per PIP): subscribing members (FoWF) can enter the challenge immediately without making ten posts*

The *Writing Discussion* forum is very popular and full of excellent feedback on written work or ideas of members. I have seen several newcomers voice an opinion about writing in general, or one story or another and doing an excellent job at that. Thoughtful, considerate, pointed and helpful to others.

So I thought I would point this out, in case anyone, especially newcomers, think they are not skilled enough to write a critique of a story submitted for an LM comp. There is a format to follow, but basically it is just a matter of voicing an opinion of the work submitted – just like what we so often see in the workshops, as well as the discussion forum.

For the monthly *LM comp*, the scoring system is this –
*Spelling and Grammar*: 5 points
*Tone and Voice*: 5 points
*Evaluation*: 5 points
*Reaction*: 5 points
*Review*: <in your own words>

There is a detailed explanation of what each of these terms mean HERE.

There are great benefits to those who judge. _*UPDATE 4/23 (per Harper J. Cole: The current rule is five times in total, including at least once in 2021. *_If you do it five times over the course of a calendar year, you will be eligible for an invitation to enter the Grand Fiction Challenge (in February). You will be able to hone your skills at being able to provide useful feedback to your fellow writers; you will continue to grow in your craft and be a contributing member of this awesome writing community!

So . . . who’s up for May? Just send me a PM, and thanks to all who read this! ��

SueC


----------



## bazz cargo

Where is my Raktajino?


----------



## SueC

bazz cargo said:


> Where is my Raktajino?



You want it hot or cold?


----------



## bazz cargo

Hot enough to blow on for a minute. Thanks.
Does anyone believe in omens? Like if that early morning dunker splits off and disappears under the coffee's surface, do you think it's going to be a crap day?


----------



## Matchu

No...I am properly fascistic on the subject of coffee and of coffee shops.  Intolerant.  Probably I am through it by now, but days gone by the idea of a writer in a coffee shop observing the world would make me seethe.

But I did used to play the 'holding my breath game' - the big swallow & 'if I make it to the end of the corridor I will lose my virginity one day in this century.'  And I still count the rivets on the bedroom wall, and the split in the bedroom door which tilts from the vertical I find very difficult to resolve when I wake up I look at it a lot.


----------



## SueC

Still on the hunt for judges for May -


----------



## SueC

I now see that I only have three days to find two more judges. 
Please let me know if you would like to volunteer. Thanks!

Sue


----------



## Matchu

I’ll do it...or be reserve?


----------



## SueC

Matchu said:


> I’ll do it...or be reserve?



thank you ...thank you ... thank you! You are number four! Whoohoo!


----------



## -xXx-

whew!
that _IS_ fun!!!


----------



## Foxee

-xXx- said:


> whew!
> that _IS_ fun!!!


What?! Agh! Now I'M scared!!


----------



## -xXx-

Foxee said:


> What?! Agh! Now I'M scared!!


be afraid.
_very_ afraid.
*offers s'more*
*points at schematic*
*points at flashlight*


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

I do hope this is successful.  Could do with a little bigger text on the 'no prompt' message though ...


----------



## Matchu

What about evil people who resurrect a 650 from their collections?


----------



## -xXx-

TheMightyAz said:


> I do hope this is successful.  Could do with a little bigger text on the '*no prompt*' message though ...



*done*


----------



## Foxee

Matchu said:


> What about evil people who resurrect a 650 from their collections?


Why? I mean, okay someone could but it doesn't really get them anywhere. The whole point is to write a 650-word entry for this competition. If they toss in something they already wrote it'll be kind of boring for them.

*We're Promptless in May!*
And camping and making s'mores with xXx!
No prompt but...that does offer up ideas.


----------



## Matchu

Actually - I believe many of you should re-read those guidelines.  The prompt is *NO PROMPT.  *I'm sure I am right on this (again).  Big, fat, important likes will appear below my post in no time at all.


----------



## velo

**** SUPERVISOR NOTE***

LM competition threads are for submissions ONLY.  Please use the coffee shop thread for all commentary on, or conversation about, the LM competition.  I have moved several posts from the comp thread to the coffee shop.  

And a reminder to please not comments on stories or "like" any submissions in either the main thread or workshop until the judges' scores have been posted.  

Thank you.  *


----------



## SueC

Matchu said:


> Actually - I believe many of you should re-read those guidelines.  The prompt is *NO PROMPT.  *I'm sure I am right on this (again).  Big, fat, important likes will appear below my post in no time at all.




*IMPORTANT LIKE *from me to Matchu. *

*


----------



## Matchu

I'm sorry I called you fat.


----------



## thepancreas11

What's a lego man got to do around here to get a judgeship, your honors?

I got one medal, and now I'm jonesing for a sweet sweet Star Judge 15.


----------



## NathanBrazil

It's been a while for me and I've lost my way. Is the may prompt already up?  Can someone show me which elevator takes me there?


----------



## SueC

NathanBrazil said:


> It's been a while for me and I've lost my way. Is the may prompt already up?  Can someone show me which elevator takes me there?


Hey Nathan! Yes, the May Challenge went up before the change in sites, ends on the 15th of May. I don't know if you are new or have been here for a while, but this particular challenge is a no-prompt one. 650 words, not including title, just like always. I'll try a link and see how that works.

May LM

Sue


----------



## NathanBrazil

I've been here a long while.  I thought that might be the case about the prompt. Thank you.


----------



## Foxee

NathanBrazil said:


> I've been here a long while.  I thought that might be the case about the prompt. Thank you.


Hey, Nathan! Nice to see you.


----------



## thepancreas11

I find myself making prompt suggestions...for myself. WHY IS THIS HARDER?


----------



## Irwin

thepancreas11 said:


> I find myself making prompt suggestions...for myself. WHY IS THIS HARDER?


There are too many options! It's completely overwhelming!


----------



## Foxee

With no prompt to tie this to I keep forgetting that the LM is going on at all. I guess that acts as a kind of bookmark in my brain that says, "Think about this! And there's a deadline!"


----------



## Phil Istine

A suggestion: if anyone needs a prompt to get them started, take a look through the poetry from the recent NaPoWriMo challenge.  There are literally hundreds of poem titles there (30 per participant) and I'm pretty sure that _something_ ought to stir the imagination.


----------



## J.J. Maxx

A prompt-less LM... Intriguing.


----------



## Matchu

I prepare for my regular & the routine, the ‘roll out of the bed on a Saturday morning’ and great typing frenzy about Saturday morning issues actually toward approx 620 holy words, sprinkle articles, read through and spend one week, anticipate life-changing victory.  Second week suffer personal crisis, & week 5 receive 8/20 scoresheet from across Atlantic, attached kindly words ‘keep on keeping on with your English studies, young lady.’


----------



## SueC

*Just a little heads up Peeps*
*there's five days left to submit your 
once-in-a-lifetime (maybe) opportunity 
for WHATEVER YOU WANT (prompt-less)
 650 word story for the May LM Comp.
!*
*Come on! You know you want to!*​


----------



## bazz cargo

Is there a PM facility on the forum?


----------



## Phil Istine

bazz cargo said:


> Is there a PM facility on the forum?


Yes,. but by another name.  Near the top right of the screen there is an envelope by the notifications bell.  It is called 'conversations'.
Blind leading blind.


----------



## NathanBrazil

Glad to see you too, Foxxee.  Nice av.


----------



## thepancreas11

Please, sah, I'd like to judge the next month's LM. I am but a humble insulin-producing organ with a penchant for positive feedback.


----------



## SueC

*Pens down!*

*The May comp is now closed
to submissions*

*Judges, on your mark - go!*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

As one door closes, another opens! It's time for your June prompts.

"Confessions of the Future" will be an option, as I left it off the tiebreaker vote last time.


----------



## bazz cargo

How about a six element prompt?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Sounds interesting ... what sort of thing do you have in mind?


----------



## bazz cargo

1/ A particular word
2/ A colour
3/ An emotion
4/ An item
5/ A question
6/ Some good advice

These are just suggestions, we could do different prompt elements. Less of them. or whatever.
It has been a long time since the last one.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

So would everyone come up with their own six-word prompt, and then we vote on which one to use?


----------



## SueC

1. mystery
2. murder
3. crime
4. secrets
5. creepy
6. fear


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

What about 3-4 prompt elements? I feel six is a lot. Like:
1/ A particular word
2/ A colour
3/ An emotion
4/ An item
or
1/ A genre
2/ A common symbol
3/ A particular word

Specific prompt ideas:

The story must contain 1) science fiction, 2) the sun, and 3) the word "battery"

The story must contain 1) fantasy, 2) a rose, and 3) the word "bacon"

The story must contain 1) the word "sword," 2) the color red, 3) fear, and 4) a clock.


----------



## bazz cargo

Harper J. Cole said:


> So would everyone come up with their own six-word prompt, and then we vote on which one to use?


Not quite. It would be fairer to pick each element from a different individual. 
I think Arrow could be right to go for a four element round. 
I vote for a sense, taste. 
I can run down this thread and compile the proposals then pick a good selection. 
So, who else has something for the pot?


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Ok here's another, different idea. It may be too complicated. The idea would be six _random _elements, using a chart like the one below:


----------



## Matchu

Judy Crisp that’s impressive!  Speaking as a bear I do prefer simple titles.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

So, would each person role on the chart to get their prompts, or would I role and give everyone the same set of prompts?


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

My thought was everyone could roll on their prompts and have their list at the beginning of the story, but it would work either way.


----------



## Matchu

What’s a role/roll?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Matchu said:


> What’s a role/roll?


Roll meaning roll dice.

Would people like to try this idea in June? Or use it as an option in the poll?


----------



## bazz cargo

The time I did this it was everyone working from the same list. I suppose it depends on how much work the judges are willing to do. 

I would like it put to the vote. Just to have a go myself.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

My thinking right now is to have a poll as normal, with this as one of the options.


----------



## Matchu

I want the prompt to kick-start imagination & always be broad, appealing to the widest base. 

The grid is more complex, perhaps goes under the heading of 'exercises' - and there should be more of these exercises, and recognised - on a longer loop through the months - say good examples get picked up and highlighted.


----------



## NathanBrazil

I do like the grid.  I've found a picture prompt as well as a couple optional themes to be best for me.   Kick-starting the imagination - not boxing it in.  Even if the piece is loosely based on the provided themes, it's allowed.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I've put the poll up for June. It will close in seven days...


----------



## SueC

Question: If you use the grid, where do you identify the six elements you chose so those reviewing the work know if all rules are met?

Sue


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

My thought was just putting a list at the start of your entry, before the title. Similar to how in the "Choose a Song" prompt we'll put the song and artist at the beginning of our entry.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Oh, I almost forgot ... judges would be nice. Any volunteers?


----------



## SueC

Harper J. Cole said:


> Oh, I almost forgot ... judges would be nice. Any volunteers?


Harper, I tried to find it, but I think it was this month that thepancreas11 said he really wanted to judge in June, so maybe you can give him a jingle and see if he's still interested. It was posted in the coffee shop, but I can't seem to find it again.

Oh - here it is.  thepancreas11

Sue


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The June contest is now up!


----------



## PiP

@vranger has kindly updated the LM Hall of Fame!
*Who are the Month by Month Historical Winners of the Literary Maneuvers Challenge?*








						Literary Maneuvers "Hall of Fame"
					


The Winner's Hall of Fame    Name Times Won   Terry D 9   SueC 6   eggo 6   Chris Miller 5   Foxee 5   godofwine 4   bdcharles 4   Ibb 4   InkwellMachine 4   InsanityStrickenWriter 4   joshybo 4   Leyline 4   ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord 4   12 tied 3   17 tied 2    The Judging Hall of Fame (at the...





					www.writingforums.com


----------



## SueC

I am not finding a secure place for the June LM. Are we not providing that any longer? That last one I saw was for May. Thanks!

Sue


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Eek! I forgot. Stand by please...

ETA: Done now.


----------



## Matchu

Right.  Dice rolled, story is written to dr2 with an ending.  A definite winner, marinade & submit tomorrow


----------



## SueC

*Two more days to go 
to try your writing hand *
*at the *
*WF National Flash Fiction Challenge*
*Closes on June 10th
Keep your eyes peeled for the
Poll 
to vote on your Favorite FF
Available June 11th - 25th




*​


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Three day alert! Get your entries in for June...


----------



## Harper J. Cole

14 hours, the clock is ticking ... !!


----------



## SueC

*Looking for judges for 
July  . . .  *

*and, of course, your 
favorite prompts!




*​


----------



## thepancreas11

Prompt suggestions:

Hold Me, Darling
As the World Burns
It Should Be Over By Now


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The June contest is now closed - I've posted the last couple of entries. My gratitude to our 7 contestants.


----------



## bazz cargo

Switchblade Romance


----------



## SueC

Any more prompts? 
Any judge volunteers? 
Are my graphics for naught? 
Who are you?

Answer three out of four and you win!


----------



## Matchu

Dead In The Water (prompt)
It is a fantastic picture graphic
 I’ll be judge for July unless somebody else wants to
My name is Matthieu d’Skaboeuff


----------



## SueC

Matchu said:


> Dead In The Water (prompt)
> It is a fantastic picture graphic
> I’ll be judge for July unless somebody else wants to
> My name is Matthieu d’Skaboeuff


Oh yay! It worked. Thank you, Matchu, aka Matthieu! You rock.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

We could do a picture prompt. Here are some possibilities:

1)



Artist: Earl & Bonita Snellenberger


2)


Artist: Mariusz Lewandowski


3)



Artist: Mike Lynch


4)



Artist: James Gurney


----------



## SueC

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> We could do a picture prompt. Here are some possibilities:
> 
> 1)
> View attachment 27178
> Artist: Earl & Bonita Snellenberger
> 
> 
> 2)View attachment 27179
> Artist: Mariusz Lewandowski
> 
> 
> 3)
> View attachment 27180
> Artist: Mike Lynch
> 
> 
> 4)
> View attachment 27181
> Artist: James Gurney


We haven't had a picture prompt in a long time! Good job!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

SueC said:


> We haven't had a picture prompt in a long time! Good job!


I TA'd for an art class last fall, so I just scoured my folders of collected art and found some I thought could spark interesting stories.


----------



## SueC

I'm still looking for judges for the July LM comp. I have one so far.


----------



## SueC

Unfortunately, we have had no seconds for the suggested prompts for next month, and the prompts have to be seconded before they can be placed in a poll for voting.. So, in my roll as host and since time is short, I will put all the suggestions into a bowl and pull out the one I will second myself, and I will announce that on Thursday, July 1, as the prompt for the July LM. Thanks!

Sue (host for July LM)


----------



## BornForBurning

Wait, sorry! Can I second the Mike Lynch and Lewandowski pics?


----------



## PiP

BornForBurning said:


> Wait, sorry! Can I second the Mike Lynch and Lewandowski pics?


Do we have permission to use these?


----------



## SueC

PiP said:


> Do we have permission to use these?


I wondered about that, too, since all of them are named as being done by individual artists. The time for a poll is too short, so we'll just go ahead as planned. It'll be okay, I promise. 

Sue


----------



## sigmadog

SueC said:


> I wondered about that, too, since all of them are named as being done by individual artists. The time for a poll is too short, so we'll just go ahead as planned. It'll be okay, I promise.
> 
> Sue


Sue, if you could let me know what the prompt is before the 1st I would really appreciate it. Sometimes I need a couple days to figure out the ad. 

Also, since the Challenge can be classified as educational and not for-profit, we're probably okay using copyrighted images as prompts, much like as Arrow used them in Art Class. If, however, anyone chooses to use them as promotional material for their story outside of the competition, that could present problems (I'm thinking of a blog post or other article here or elsewhere). I'm not 100% certain on this, but caution is probably the best way forward.


----------



## SueC

sigmadog said:


> Sue, if you could let me know what the prompt is before the 1st I would really appreciate it. Sometimes I need a couple days to figure out the ad.
> 
> Also, since the Challenge can be classified as educational and not for-profit, we're probably okay using copyrighted images as prompts, much like as Arrow used them in Art Class. If, however, anyone chooses to use them as promotional material for their story outside of the competition, that could present problems (I'm thinking of a blog post or other article here or elsewhere). I'm not 100% certain on this, but caution is probably the best way forward.


Ill send it to you tomorrow, Sigma, via PM. Or tonight,


----------



## Foxee

sigmadog said:


> Also, since the Challenge can be classified as educational and not for-profit, we're probably okay using copyrighted images as prompts, much like as Arrow used them in Art Class.


I like to put the site link/artist name to cite where it came from, too.


----------



## SueC

I've been watching the Great British Baking Show, so here's my message to you:

Bakers! (oops!) Writers! 
You are half-way through your challenge. 
Half way, I say (well. close enough to half way). 
You have 8 days left. 
Write!


----------



## SueC

*Getting close to the wire now. *
*Two day left to get your 
awesome stories 
in for the count.
*
*Last call . . .*


----------



## SueC

*Okay writing peeps!

The July LM is now closed 
to submissions.*​


----------



## thepancreas11

Okay, prompts for next month then:

"ppsage"
"midnightpoet"
"InkwellMachine"
and "PiP"


----------



## midnightpoet

Last Kiss
Dirty Sandwich
the mighty pancreas11
last bullet


----------



## Ibb

Second 'Dirty Sandwich.'

Random Word Generator
Revolutionary Orthodox
Promptly, Please
A Western Tale 

(PS: I'm just now navigating the new site. Did our awards get deleted? I had 4 and now I only have 1.)


----------



## Megan Pearson

The Isinglass
We were one, once
Don't lose your mind!
Truffles & Chocolate
On a Starlit Sea


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I also need judges for the August challenge. Don't forget that judging can get you into our prize contest in February (if you've judged once during the past year and five times in total).


----------



## Jonthom

Prompts:


The Bestiary
Heart of an Anarchist, Soul of a Prince
The Last Iteration
A Perfect Betrayal
Celestis


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

I second:
Revolutionary Orthodox
Heart of an Anarchist, Soul of a Prince


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> I'll just re-suggest the picture prompts I suggested last time since it seemed like some people wanted to second and didn't get a chance.
> 
> 
> 1)
> View attachment 27178
> Artist: Earl & Bonita Snellenberger
> 
> 
> 2)View attachment 27179
> Artist: Mariusz Lewandowski
> 
> 
> 3)
> View attachment 27180
> Artist: Mike Lynch
> 
> 
> 4)
> View attachment 27181
> Artist: James Gurney


----------



## Matchu

I’ll second the picture of the submarine- if I’m doing this right…


----------



## Jonthom

Second:

Revolutionary Orthodox
On a starlit sea

And all the picture ones


----------



## SueC

I'm just taking a break for a minute to reinforce some of the standards here for the LM comps. I recognize that we might have some newer members joining us, so here's a few friendly reminders.

* Please refrain from "liking" or otherwise responding to stories that have been submitted for LM comps on the actual page they are on. I know it's hard sometimes, but the standard is that while we enjoy the work of our fellow scribes, it is best to wait until the winners are announced. If you feel you must comment, you can always do so in a PM to the author, but not on the story page. _Thank you_!

*The process for putting a link to a secure-thread story seems to be a little incomplete lately. Ideally, you would like to have the name of your story as the link, rather than just the address of where the story is located. To do this, after you have copied the address, simply type the name of your story in the blank space on the regular thread where you want it to go, highlight it and then go the the "link" icon above that looks like a sideways figure 8,

That's where you can paste the address and when you are finished, the name of your story is highlighted for others to find and read. _Thank you!_

Let me know if you have any questions. Hope this helps. Carry on.


----------



## thepancreas11

Weird no one seconded "PiP"...

Also, did not mean to step on your toes with the suggestions, @Harper J. Cole, I was doing a little funny, and it has gone viral, as they say.


----------



## SueC

Scores for July will be delayed for a bit. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Any volunteer judges? This is a life-changing opportunity!


----------



## bazz cargo

Thanks to BT I have spent two days without the internet just at the moment that the scores were due to be handed in. I have been upgraded, over 36mps now. Took a new Modem to get me back online. 

Poor Sue now has to do the technical side. So...
Time to set out my market stall. Flaming torches and pitchforks at reasonable prices.


----------



## Ibb

I'll judge if you still need a third.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Thanks Ibb - I have had enough volunteers, happily. I'll keep you in mind for future times.

HJC


----------



## Ibb

Harper J. Cole said:


> Thanks Ibb - I have had enough volunteers, happily. I'll keep you in mind for future times.
> 
> HJC


Good to know and glad to hear! In that case--I should commence my competitive scribblings...


----------



## JBF

Is it at all strange that my newly roughed-out concept would work for both last month and this one?


----------



## Sinister

I'm thinking of entering and since this is my first time posting content on these forums, I was wondering what content warnings are needed for what content and how to apply them to DM submissions.  Basically, I figured I'd check before submitting something that might trigger anyone or make people uncomfortable.  Not that my stuff is hardcore, but it always pays to be careful.

-Sin


----------



## SueC

Sinister said:


> I'm thinking of entering and since this is my first time posting content on these forums, I was wondering what content warnings are needed for what content and how to apply them to DM submissions.  Basically, I figured I'd check before submitting something that might trigger anyone or make people uncomfortable.  Not that my stuff is hardcore, but it always pays to be careful.
> 
> -Sin


Sin - just a little comment at the beginning (near title) to let readers know whats involved - like "adult language," or "sexual content." That kind of warning helps. Good luck!


----------



## KeganThompson

I saw in the rules that it cant be more than 650. Is there a minimum at all? Thanks!


----------



## Matchu

A brilliant title alone may sweep the boards.

 Dare say it probably happened years ago. Charismatic header, popular author kind of a scenario.  The other entries - offensive, or similar, disqualified.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

KeganThompson said:


> I saw in the rules that it cant be more than 650. Is there a minimum at all? Thanks!


No minimum (we've had one-sentence entries in the past, though they haven't won!).


----------



## KeganThompson

Harper J. Cole said:


> No minimum (we've had one-sentence entries in the past, though they haven't won!).


Thank you, I thought so but I just wanted to be sure


----------



## SueC

KeganThompson said:


> I saw in the rules that it cant be more than 650. Is there a minimum at all? Thanks!


No. Just the max.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

For the August challenge, I have to write another story, this one has reached 1200 words, but I don't think it is suitable for the challenge.

I write another one


----------



## Sinister

I'm struggling.  I've fallen back into old habits.  Maybe I'm the only one who suffers from this, but I finished the story.  It's complete, but I don't much feel like turning it in.  I used to do the same thing back in school.  I'd finish assignments but refuse to turn them in.  I'd call it a confidence issue, but I don't even know anymore.  I keep telling myself that I'll tweak the story and make it better, but I won't do that either.  It's not such a bad little tale, but because of the 650 word limit, it's also not where I'd have left it as a writer if I had no other restrictions.  I feel like that means it's not a successful story.  I don't know.  I've got a few days to consider, I guess.

-Sin


----------



## KeganThompson

Sinister said:


> I'm struggling.  I've fallen back into old habits.  Maybe I'm the only one who suffers from this, but I finished the story.  It's complete, but I don't much feel like turning it in.  I used to do the same thing back in school.  I'd finish assignments but refuse to turn them in.  I'd call it a confidence issue, but I don't even know anymore.  I keep telling myself that I'll tweak the story and make it better, but I won't do that either.  It's not such a bad little tale, but because of the 650 word limit, it's also not where I'd have left it as a writer if I had no other restrictions.  I feel like that means it's not a successful story.  I don't know.  I've got a few days to consider, I guess.
> 
> -Sin


I started on mine and got like 60ish words in and was like ew.  I have some time but if I present anything it's not gonna be short*** Glad I'm not being judged this time around ftt.
I'm sure it's great. I want to read your guy's stories!


----------



## Sinister

Well, I need to just post the damn thing and stop whining.  If it's not up to my standard, that's my fault.  Writing stories with a word limit is something that I've never really done before and I can't get better at something if I don't try it first.  But I won't lie, it's rough.  lol  I'm going to enjoy working on my WIP just to relish taking as many words as I want.  Never realized how long winded I am til now.

-Sin


----------



## KeganThompson

Sinister said:


> Well, I need to just post the damn thing and stop whining.  If it's not up to my standard, that's my fault.  Writing stories with a word limit is something that I've never really done before and I can't get better at something if I don't try it first.  But I won't lie, it's rough.  lol  I'm going to enjoy working on my WIP just to relish taking as many words as I want.  Never realized how long winded I am til now.
> 
> -Sin


All I do is whine in the writing discussion thread lol I need to push myself to present something too..even if I don't like it. It's probably not as bad I am thinking it will be and the same with you. I probably won't write more than 200 words tbh so at least you pushed yourself to be closer to that limit.


----------



## Sinister

Fair enough.  I can't say if I'm gonna make good use of the 650 words.  But it's a little easier when I realize I don't really care about winning anything, per se.  I'm going to try my hardest, but I just want to force myself to submit something and not embarrass myself.  This is literally my biggest struggle.  So, we'll both submit something and once it's done, we'll both feel better about it.  Thanks, Kegan.  It really helped to talk it out.  Now I just have to make sure I format it right. lol

-Sin


----------



## SueC

Sinister said:


> I'm struggling.  I've fallen back into old habits.  Maybe I'm the only one who suffers from this, but I finished the story.  It's complete, but I don't much feel like turning it in.  I used to do the same thing back in school.  I'd finish assignments but refuse to turn them in.  I'd call it a confidence issue, but I don't even know anymore.  I keep telling myself that I'll tweak the story and make it better, but I won't do that either.  It's not such a bad little tale, but because of the 650 word limit, it's also not where I'd have left it as a writer if I had no other restrictions.  I feel like that means it's not a successful story.  I don't know.  I've got a few days to consider, I guess.
> 
> -Sin


Sin, that's really the beauty of the LM comp. It is rare for anyone to meet written perfection, but what it does do is provide a review that can help you and when you let someone else in, they can share their thoughts on how to make it better. It's such a valuable opportunity and I hope you'll reconsider. The "competiton" part is really just that - only a part of it - the best part is that you had the courage to say _this is what I got; what do you think?_ Why not give it a try?


----------



## Foxee

I had a violin teacher who chided me for my habit of only using a part of the bow. "You paid for the whole bow so USE the whole bow!"

Sin, I'd say to use the whole time limit. Just work as long as you can and post it before the deadline, that's what the time is for. Good luck!


----------



## Sinister

I'll go over it tomorrow, give it a dental draft and check every tooth.  But if I put if off too soon I might talk myself out of it.  I never know.  Time will tell.

-Sin


----------



## Foxee

Sinister said:


> I'll go over it tomorrow, give it a dental draft and check every tooth.  But if I put if off too soon I might talk myself out of it.  I never know.  Time will tell.
> 
> -Sin


Then message me and I'll kick yoir bum to do it.


----------



## Sinister

Foxee said:


> Then message me and I'll kick yoir bum to do it.


I just may hold you to that.  But, no.  You're right.  I spent tonight fiddling with the word count and grammar.  Thought about posting it now, but there's still some editing and revision I can do to pass the time.  And a few glances, done when I'm in different moods, has always improved my writing overall.

-Sin


----------



## bazz cargo

Yo Sinister,
Although the LM is called a competition; what it really is, is a teaching tool. It also acts as an idea generator. 
Use your mental muscle and it will soon be lifting your imagination onto the page.
Good luck
BC


----------



## Sinister

The word limit just has me off my game.  Its the Chopped or Forged in Fire of writing and I wasn't anticipating the challenge.  It's a fun little test.  I'm already looking forward to future challenges.  Just have to find the groove and build up a little confidence.  You guys have all been really supportive, helpful and patient for a newcomer.  That goes to all of you.  It's definitely appreciated.  ^^

-Sin


----------



## bazz cargo

Don't let the friendly faces fool you, your work will go through the wringer just like everybody else's. Just don't  take it personally. We are here to learn and be supportive. And kick a writer when they are down.


----------



## Foxee

Sinister said:


> The word limit just has me off my game.  Its the Chopped or Forged in Fire of writing and I wasn't anticipating the challenge.  It's a fun little test.  I'm already looking forward to future challenges.  Just have to find the groove and build up a little confidence.  You guys have all been really supportive, helpful and patient for a newcomer.  That goes to all of you.  It's definitely appreciated.  ^^
> 
> -Sin


Don't worry if you have a lock on the flash fiction skillset yet. One of the biggest reasons I love this challenge and just can't stay away from it is because there is guaranteed evaluation. Winning would be great and I really want that because I'm also competitive. But this is also a great place to try out a new voice or an idea that I've wanted to try and get feedback on it. It's like the workshop but with more pressure and gamification. I'd also encourage you to try your hand as a volunteer judge, that's a good learning experience as well. (plus, judges are always needed!)

And, y'know, in spite of doing this competition as often as I can knock a piece out for it, I struggle. Endings are still really difficult. I often have to sort through what seems like a million ideas. Sometimes the only thing that fixes everything I've messed up is one big desperate last-minute rewrite. In the end you might win or lose but you'll never find out if you never play the game.


----------



## JBF

bazz cargo said:


> It also acts as an idea generator.



Pretty much what I use it for.  Sort of a dry run for stuff that'll eventually become shorts.


----------



## KeganThompson

I have a confession to make. I don't think I will be presenting anything for the contest. I started it but my heart just isn't into it. I am working on/ prepping for a new project so my energy has been going into that. I look forward to ya'lls entries!
_hides_


----------



## Matchu

; )


----------



## KeganThompson

Matchu said:


> ; )


I'm trash I know


----------



## Matchu

In 2012 I just about 'squeezed' a single day in the life type article of 500 words [with the assistance of a professional sub-editor] out for the, for the sake's of clarity, for the civil service quarterly magazine which nobody ever read.

In the streets of central London I clutched this magazine article  in my hands, cried at the sky in such a belief how this world of ours would surely shake on its axis from that moment onwards.   I had never produced anything beyond 30 words in the preceding 20 years, you see, despite my lines at all the parties....

Absolutely nothing happened about my article.  I got some e-mail from a manager.

Today my writing is prolific like sheep droppings [in a closet].


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*RED ALERT!!*

There's barely 30 hours left in the August contest. Get those entries in...


----------



## Ibb

Ibb looked at the deadline; at his story in progress; at the dwindling hours of freetime in his day besought by life duties and the drudgery of work.

"Son of a [REDACTED FOR] piece of [NAUGHTINESS]!!!" he wailed--

and scribbled furiously, angrily, incoherently, the clock on the wall ticking, ticking, ticking.


----------



## Foxee

Ibb said:


> Ibb looked at the deadline; at his story in progress; at the dwindling hours of freetime in his day besought by life duties and the drudgery of work.
> 
> "Son of a [REDACTED FOR] piece of [NAUGHTINESS]!!!" he wailed--
> 
> and scribbled furiously, angrily, incoherently, the clock on the wall ticking, ticking, ticking.


Ooooh this is going to be GOOD!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Sent in a story anonymously today, off the cuff .... then looked back it and wasn't a fan. I won't withdraw because I'll be interested to see the judges tear it apart. ( :


----------



## Sinister

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Sent in a story anonymously today, off the cuff .... then looked back it and wasn't a fan. I won't withdraw because I'll be interested to see the judges tear it apart. ( :


Same here, except I didn't have the good sense to go anon.

-Sin


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Ah, everyone finds out the authors when the results come in, anyways. I make it a habit to go anon because I know some people on this site irl and they've judged before. I want to eliminate as much bias as possible. I was just on a drive back from a geology trip and wanted to write _something _for the challenge ... sent it in without that essential ripening/recheck period. So um.


----------



## SueC

*Call for judges for September! *
*How is it possible it's September already? *
*Sign up to judge and enjoy the reads. 





Forgot to add:
We need prompts!
Lots and lots of prompts!
Thanks!*​


----------



## VRanger

I'll go again.


----------



## Megan Pearson

What about a grammatical convention as a prompt, or to be tied in with a prompt? Such as repetition vs. recurrence, or last months' hot topic: include a gerund?


----------



## Megan Pearson

If not, try these:

Sour milk doesn't get any sweeter

The Pepper Thief

Whose body is this, anyway?

Help Wanted (but not you)


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Whitefire

When We Walked on Summer

Write a story that starts and ends with the same sentence

Write a story that is all one sentence (no periods/full stops)

Write a story based on your 3 most recent Google/web searches


----------



## bazz cargo

Wow! No, this is not a prompt. I was just knocked sideways by some of the suggestions. 

Looking at the news, how about: Looking for sanctuary?


----------



## Matchu

Saviours of the Nation
A Long War
My Country
Taleban Kissing
Airport Resistance Must Be Quashed
Home School Again


----------



## SueC

Second: Looking for Sanctuary

Suggest:
Unfamiliar Territory
Escape
Left Behind


----------



## TheChristianWitness

Second: 


Megan Pearson said:


> Help Wanted (but not you)


----------



## SueC

This is kind of unprecidented, to have so many prompt suggestions three days in, so thought I would post what we have so far, for the sake of seconds and to eliminate repeats. The ones with numbers have been seconded. Add more in next post, if you are so inclined. 





Sour milk doesn't get any sweeter
The Pepper Thief
Whose body is this, anyway?
Help Wanted (but not you) (2)
White fire
When We Walked on Summer
Write a story that starts and ends with the same sentence
Write a story that is all one sentence (no periods/full stops)
Write a story based on your 3 most recent Google/web search
Looking for sanctuary (2)
Saviors of the Nation
A Long War
My Country
Taliban Kissing
Airport Resistance Must Be Quashed
Home School Again
Unfamiliar Territory
Escape
Left Behind (2)


----------



## robertn51

SueC said:


> ...thought I would post what we have so far, for the sake of seconds and to eliminate repeats



Thank you. 

And about the running list of prompts? 

If we were to right now stop adding things, my Second would be for "Left Behind" -- because, as I scanned the list, allowing each one to drop into the inner pond, the surface remained a mirror each time until that very last, "left behind," when violent ripples shot in three directions and bounced through each other until again quiet. _Something there, no?_

"Left Behind" seconded. (Until something better gets added.)

Aside:


> Halfway through my scoring of this month's fourteen entries.
> 
> I am so glad I did this, volunteered to score. Very instructive to settle and gauge and explain the "why" of a feeling and its causal chain.
> 
> This is going to be a wicked ("fun") competition. Glad I don't have to be the one to pick a winner. Can there be ties?



Thanks


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

You can second more than one prompt!


----------



## bazz cargo

Second - My Country.


----------



## noisebloom

I'll second "Whose body is this, anyway?"


----------



## Ibb

I third 'Whose Body Is This, Anyway?"

And second vranger's "I'll Go Again."


----------



## VRanger

Ibb said:


> I third 'Whose Body Is This, Anyway?"
> 
> And second vranger's "I'll Go Again."


I appreciate the support, but that wasn't a prompt, it was my offer to judge again in September. It took me a few seconds to shake that thought loose and try to remember when I'd suggested a prompt. LOL

While we're on the subject, I'll give a nod to Whose Body.


----------



## Matchu

Whose Body?- seconded


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second: A Long War

Suggest: 
St. Frogface
Strangely Bright


----------



## Deleted member 64995

I like:

Write a story that starts and ends with the same sentence


----------



## SueC

I'll put the poll up on Friday, so get your suggestions or seconds in, if you have them.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Suggest:
When We Walked on Summer
Spit Out the Flame


----------



## Foxee

Suggest:

Write a Hope punk story (genre challenge)

The Mirror


----------



## SueC

I could use one more judge, if you're interested.


----------



## Taylor

SueC said:


> I could use one more judge, if you're interested.


Is this for September?  If yes, I can do it.


----------



## SueC

Taylor said:


> Is this for September?  If yes, I can do it.


Yes, it's September. Thanks Taylor! Love your new profile pic!


----------



## SueC

*Okay, WF Wordsmiths. *
*The Labor Day holiday in the US is over, which means you 
can now get back to laboring over your September LM story. 

You will never see a prompt as liberal as this one - so take advantage.

"Write a story that begins and ends with the same sentence". 
And in between you can write about 600+ words. 





You have 8 days
*
*I mean, come on!!! 
You know you want to.*​


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I'm opening up October for prompt suggestions. Let's have your ideas...


----------



## SueC

Too soon
The Cat Parade
A Spooky Night
Visible Shades (ghosts)


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Since interest was expressed in more picture prompts.....

1



Artist: Mariusz Lewandowski


2



Artist: Simon Stalenhag


3



Artist: Claude Monet


4



Artist: Mariusz Lewandowski


5



Artist: Jesse Jacobi


----------



## SueC

*The September LM Competition*
* is closed for submissions. 
*
*Judges, 
on your mark, 
get set,
 go!



*
​


----------



## bdcharles

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Artist: Simon Stalenhag


Love this guy. Can't wait for the followup to _Tales from the Loop_.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

bdcharles said:


> Love this guy. Can't wait for the followup to _Tales from the Loop_.


Yeah! I found him through his paleo work. Is this you seconding the prompt?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I'll second it, and the first picture as well.

I could also do with some volunteers to judge...


----------



## VRanger

Harper J. Cole said:


> I'll second it, and the first picture as well.
> 
> I could also do with some volunteers to judge...


You guys have got me at least through the December contest.


----------



## Taylor

Harper J. Cole said:


> I'll second it, and the first picture as well.
> 
> I could also do with some volunteers to judge...


I can judge.


----------



## bdcharles

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Yeah! I found him through his paleo work. Is this you seconding the prompt?


yea, sure - consider it seconded


----------



## Llyralen

I can help judge also.  I read them all.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Llyralen said:


> I can help judge also.  I read them all.


*Llyralen*, are you volunteering for this month or last month? I'll be running the October contest.

HJC


----------



## Llyralen

Harper J. Cole said:


> *Llyralen*, are you volunteering for this month or last month? I'll be running the October contest.
> 
> HJC


I thought you were asking for help on September submissions, but I can help judge in October I bet too.


----------



## SueC

suggestion for October- 

what was it like before . . .  ( you pick)


----------



## KeganThompson

Llyralen said:


> I thought you were asking for help on September submissions, but I can help judge in October I bet too.


Judges volunteer/picked before submissions start for that month.


----------



## piperofyork

I'll be an October judge, if you're still looking for any.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Excellent! You're in...


----------



## SueC

Just a note to apologize for the inaccuracies on the September LM Comp. Just had a challenging week at home, and I wasn't really at my best. Thanks to everyone who participated - you are all an awesome group of writers!
Sue


----------



## Lawless

Harper J. Cole said:


> deadline 23:59 GMT / 18:59 EST, Saturday, 16 August


Which year, please?


----------



## KeganThompson

Lawless said:


> Which year, please?


Looks like she meant Saturday, October 16th


----------



## VRanger

KeganThompson said:


> Looks like she meant Saturday, October 16th


I've updated the contest post. You're correct.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Lawless said:


> Which year, please?


Apologies. Let's go with 2021...


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Tick tock, one week to go in the *October contest*...


----------



## SueC

Might have been a good idea to actually put this in the Coffee Shop!

*I know it's hard to believe, but November*
*is just around the corner.

I am looking for prompts and judges!

Let me know right here in the coffee shop.*
*I'll even buy you a cuppa!




*​


----------



## Non Serviam

I'll judge in November, if you like?


----------



## KeganThompson

I can judge


----------



## SueC

Non Serviam said:


> I'll judge in November, if you like?


I like, I like. Thank you!


----------



## SueC

KeganThompson said:


> I can judge


Thank you, Kegan.


----------



## VRanger

And you may recall my offer to judge is good through at least December.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

For fun this month, I enlisted the help of InferKit to generate new prompts. I fed it my Google Doc of possible prompts and voila: AI-generated writing prompts! Here are my favorites:

The Sun is All There Is
Tricksters in Pyjamas
Cheerful Coils of the Manic Irradiated
The Chasm
Kairos


----------



## Foxee

I second 

The Sun is All There Is


----------



## KeganThompson

Foxee said:


> I second
> 
> The Sun is All There Is


I third that.


----------



## SueC

vranger said:


> And you may recall my offer to judge is good through at least December.


Thanks, Jim!


----------



## TheChristianWitness

I second "Tricksters in Pyjamas"


----------



## piperofyork

Another prompt idea: 

Puritan


----------



## bdcharles

piperofyork said:


> Another prompt idea:
> 
> Puritan


Second "Puritan"


----------



## robertn51

_(completely OT)_


ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> For fun this month, I enlisted the help of InferKit to generate new prompts


Oh... My... Goodness...
I have a sparkly new toy tool.
_Thank you so much, Arrow_


----------



## sigmadog

Second "The Chasm"

suggest:

Skipping Boulders
The Impression Princess
One Day Slipped Away
Consuming the Consumer


----------



## SueC

I'll third Puritan


----------



## Foxee

Third for "The Chasm"


----------



## SueC

*Okay, writing kiddos - *
*
I will post the poll to select the prompt for 
the November LM comp

on 
Monday, October 25th

Get your prompts in this weekend
*
*so there is time for seconds!




*
​


----------



## SueC

This prompt was suggested by Karambulaschka via private message.

Prompt idea: you're a cleaner in a hotel and find something very weird while cleaning a guest's room


----------



## Jonthom

Ouroboros

Sign of the Times


----------



## TheChristianWitness

SueC said:


> This prompt was suggested by Karambulaschka via private message.
> 
> Prompt idea: you're a cleaner in a hotel and find something very weird while cleaning a guest's room


Second


----------



## SueC

Second: Sign of the times


----------



## Harper J. Cole

December is coming! Prompt suggestions and judging volunteers are welcome!


----------



## Lawless

I can judge if you can't find enough native English speakers.


----------



## piperofyork

Prompt suggestion: Dickensesque


----------



## SueC

*Time is getting short*
*Time to get those shorts in
It's a Sign of the Times 
that you're running out*
*of Time!
(bleh)

One more day *​


----------



## SueC

*Okay, girls and boys.
The November LM Competition
is now
ClOSED to submissions.

Judges,
on your mark,
get set, 
Go!*​


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

*Prompt suggestions [made by AI generation!  ]*
The Old Ones Walk
Methuselah's Children
The Dancer Among the Graves
The Feltmen
The Wall in Twilight


----------



## Foxee

Second: The Old Ones Walk


----------



## KatPC

The Dancer Among the Graves

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Lawless

The Wall in Twilight


----------



## bdcharles

piperofyork said:


> Prompt suggestion: Dickensesque


seconded


----------



## NajaNoir

Can you vote even if you might not compete?

If so, I vote for The Wall In Twilight.


----------



## SueC

NajaNoir said:


> Can you vote even if you might not compete?
> 
> If so, I vote for The Wall In Twilight.


Absolutely! We would love it if you could come up with a story, but if not - votes are welcome


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*Second*
Methuselah's Children

*Suggest*
Pluto's Revenge
Slay Ride
An Ant Among Giants


----------



## Matchu

Tinsel Tryst
Fireside Gyration
Santa's Pillow
At Calvary A Cross
They name Jesus
Blood on Rock

[oh goodness, confused my Xmas & Easter themes]

umm

Lord Baby Satan Baby
Baby It's You
MY Baby


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The poll is now up for next month.

I'd also like a further 378 volunteers to judge (but would settle for just 1).

HJC


----------



## robertn51

I'd be happy to judge again.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The floor is now open to prompt ideas for January, 2022...


----------



## NajaNoir

Austenesque

Beau and Arrow

A New Year's Revolution 

Spirit Animals/Totem


----------



## TheChristianWitness

Speaking to the Wind

The Saddest Story Ever Told


----------



## Rookish

Eyes of the Forest


----------



## piperofyork

I'll second "A New Year's Revolution"


----------



## Matchu

A Robin Hood special - includes only Robin Hood genre stories.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Eyes of the Forest
Stories based on the Robin Hood legends/mythos


----------



## sigmadog

Second: "Speaking to the Wind"

suggest: 
First Last Page
Worst Party Ever
The Forever List


----------



## Rookish

I second 'Worst Party Ever'


----------



## NajaNoir

I third Worst Party Ever


----------



## SueC

Second The Forever List


----------



## KeganThompson

SueC said:


> Second The Forever List


Third the the forever list


----------



## Phil Istine

I second:

Beau and Arrow,
A New Year's Revolution,
and
Speaking to the Wind

I suggest:

Snowing Chocolate,
Waves,
and
Whatever Happened to Epsilon?


----------



## KeganThompson

May I suggest we up the word limit to 800 instead of 650? LOL


----------



## sigmadog

KeganThompson said:


> May I suggest we up the word limit to 800 instead of 650? LOL


----------



## KeganThompson

sigmadog said:


> View attachment 27950


lol
C'mon you know it's a good suggestion, er atleast a fair one


----------



## VRanger

KeganThompson said:


> lol
> C'mon you know it's a good suggestion, er atleast a fair one


It never stops. Remember @PiP and I had a 1050-word limit, weren't done at 3000, and finally said, "Dash it all, let's write a book".

("Dash it all" may only be a distant approximation of the actual expression used).


----------



## KeganThompson

VRanger said:


> It never stops. Remember PiP and I had a 1050-word limit, weren't done at 3000, and finally said, "Dash it all, let's write a book".
> 
> ("Dash it all" may only be a distant approximation of the actual expression used).


I just can't write a decent short under these conditions 
That's my excuse
But only asking cuz I really wanted to fatten up my scene. Welp I guess I will just have to do that after the scores and post it in the workshop err something


----------



## PiP

sigmadog said:


> View attachment 27950


I second: Go To Your Room


----------



## Matchu

Third go to your room


----------



## KeganThompson

Matchu said:


> Third go to your room


I'll fourth it lol


----------



## Birb

A suggestion for a prompt….

The World through Dull Eyes
Looking Glass
Breathless


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The January prompt vote is up and running. Any volunteers for judging? 

HJC


----------



## Matchu

Me, please.


----------



## VRanger

I'll keep going.


----------



## robertn51

"please sir, I want some more..."


----------



## TheChristianWitness

I am willing to volunteer to judge for January!


----------



## KatPC

Hmmm ... i was going to judge for January but maybe I'll judge for February instead?

I do like the suggestions of 

Looking glass and
Go to your room but how about a 3rd ...
Spring


----------



## KeganThompson

I'm dying to see this month's scores and comments. lool. (only a few more days..)
next month's prompt options are promising and there seems to be a lot of interest. Maybe we can get as many entries next month as we did this month


----------



## piperofyork

Very cool prompt! Already a few ideas percolating...

A quick question for the moderator-powers: have you ever considered decreeing that all entries must be anonymous, and only revealing the authors (if they wish to be revealed) at the end of the contest?


----------



## robertn51

Liked. 
Except for the extra workload on a mod having to receive and post everything,
Need an "anonymizer" plug-in for the site code.


----------



## piperofyork

That's true, it would mean more moderator work - and none of the judges would be eligible to help with that work, else it would defeat the purpose!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The Grand Fiction Challenge (coming up in February) is anonymous until after the entries have been judged. I think there have been regular LM contests like that in the past. Feel free to suggest it in the Coffee Shop thread (this one should only really be used for entries).


----------



## JBF

The question there is what benefit we gain by anonymous submissions.  Unless there's some concern about judges' personal biases I don't see any percentage in adding another step.  That, and most of the stuff I post glows under black light.  I'm not sure camouflage would do much.

Then again, I'd keep it as an option for those so inclined.


----------



## VRanger

My biggest gripe is if you submit anonymously, you'd better give the thing a title! ;-) A bunch of anonymous stories with no titles gets pretty damned confusing. If I ever run the contest, I'll give fair warning now that if you don't title your story,_ I'll_ give it one. LOL


----------



## piperofyork

I suppose the main argument in its favor is the added objectivity. I know it helps me when I grade my students' essays. When I know who wrote them, I import all sorts of intentional content, however much I try not to; but if I don't know the author, I just see the work, nothing more. Maybe our judges are better at judging than I am at grading, though! 

By the way, I agree with VRanger that titles would almost be a _must _in such a system!


----------



## SueC

Thanks, vranger, for the discussion alert. I agree with vranger and piper about titles. I'm not sure when this started to be a 'thing', but since it is not included in the word count, I don't know what the point is in leaving it off. Can someone who has left a title off wade into the discussion, to provide some insight? Was it an oversight or intentional?

As far as submitting anonymously, I believe it will add additional workload to the host of the LM, if it is done for every writer, every story. That means that the host will have to be responsible for posting all of the stories herself. There is always an offer if someone feels strongly about their name not being published with their story, but is it really that important? I mean, we post things all the time here with our username, asking for help, asking others to read our work, giving our opinions and so on. It's not like anyone who submits is coming from the 'outside' and feels anonimity is necessary, because they are unsure of the environment. And there really is just a handful of members who use their actual name. I'm one. 

On the other hand, I know that if you submit to a competition elsewhere, they often ask that your identifiers not be included on the actual work itself, so it can be judged without any bias. But that usually refers to your actual legal name.

My opinion is that we should all be aware that there is a singular person who is responsible for putting the competition together every month, and stories should be submitted with a title and at least the username of the person who wrote it! But that is just my opinion, for what it's worth. Good discussion.


----------



## NajaNoir

For me it was intentional.  I'm terrible with titles. They are usually the last thing I think of,  always a bit of struggle to find a nice fit. So I looked before posting and saw that others had left out a title and thought,  "yay,  not necessary. "  

I'll keep it In mind that they are appreciated.


----------



## Birb

WOOO!

This month's prompt was the one I had been hoping for! I had written out an idea in my head already! All that's left is some editing and potential revising...I hope it is as good as I think it is!


----------



## Lawless

Harper J. Cole said:


> The Grand Fiction Challenge (coming up in February) is anonymous until after the entries have been judged.



From a judge's point of view, the author's name is irrelevant information that unnecessarily distracts attention from the story. (And untitled stories really ought to be discouraged, as should unreasonably long titles.)

From an author's point of view, I find it important that I have published a story under my name (pseudonym) so that it will be easily visible that I am the author.

When it's a very important competition, then I think it's a good idea to make the stories anonymous to eliminate any possible personal bias. People might think they are impartial (and I have in fact long ago proven I'm very capable of giving a good friend a bad score), but judging is still more convenient when you aren't bothered by thoughts like "I mustn't look like showing favoritism" or "I hate that guy but I mustn't let that affect my judgment".


----------



## Phil Istine

At some point, maybe the judging guide might be amended to include, say, three points for a title.  The points could range from 0 for no title or a totally inappropriate one, and 1 or 2 depending on its quality and succinctness.  It should be noted that the word "Untitled" is a valid title for some types of story e.g. a king being dethroned.


----------



## epimetheus

If I were judging I'd mark down titleless entries by 1/2 a point - unless not having a title somehow reflects some aspect of the story. Titles are important - they are the first impression you give a reader and frame the entire story. A really good title can crown a story.


----------



## Lawless

epimetheus said:


> If I were judging I'd mark down titleless entries by 1/2 a point


Come to think of it, this is even a judge's good right. "Reaction" is a subjective score that reflects how much you liked the story on the whole. If titlelessness truly bothers you, I can't see why it couldn't be reflected in your Reaction score.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

All,

Just a note that next month is our annual Grand Fiction Challenge, with cash prizes. It's an invitation-only contest, with an increased word count and a prompt decided behind closed doors in the senior staff area.

Volunteer judges are still welcome, though those with an invite may prefer not to.

These are the ways to qualify...

Having finished in the top 3 for a 2021 LM contest
Judging at least one 2021 contest and having judged at least five in total
Having won any previous Grand Fiction Challenge
HJC


----------



## piperofyork

Are the special rules for the February LM challenge posted anywhere?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I don't think they are. The rules are pretty much the same as usual, though, just with a longer word count and an invite-only limit.


----------



## Taylor

I love the graphic this month!  Thank you @sigmadog


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

To weigh in on the anonymity discussion, I like anonymous entries both as a judge and an author, because there are some on this forum who I know in real life, and I don't want bias flowing one way or the other. This is why I'm now in the habit of submitting anonymously, whether or not an irl friend is judging. 

And is it time for prompt suggestions for February?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> To weigh in on the anonymity discussion, I like anonymous entries both as a judge and an author, because there are some on this forum who I know in real life, and I don't want bias flowing one way or the other. This is why I'm now in the habit of submitting anonymously, whether or not an irl friend is judging.
> 
> And is it time for prompt suggestions for February?


The February contest, being the Grand Fiction Challenge, has a secret prompt revealed on the eve of the contest itself.


----------



## Travalgar

Hey. First time entering a Literary Maneuvers competition! Any idea of what I should do while the judges judge?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I'd suggest exploring the forms while you wait! Judging should be done by the end of the month.

HJC


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Harper J. Cole said:


> All,
> 
> Just a note that next month is our annual Grand Fiction Challenge, with cash prizes. It's an invitation-only contest, with an increased word count and a prompt decided behind closed doors in the senior staff area.
> 
> Volunteer judges are still welcome, though those with an invite may prefer not to.
> 
> These are the ways to qualify...
> 
> Having finished in the top 3 for a 2021 LM contest
> Judging at least one 2021 contest and having judged at least five in total
> Having won any previous Grand Fiction Challenge
> HJC


I've sent off the invitations now. If you haven't received one and think you should have done, please let me know.

Also, if you're not on the invitation list and would be interested in judging the contest, you'd be very welcome! Please notify me here if that's the case.

Likewise, if you _are_ on the invitation list but don't want to enter, you'd be welcome to judge instead.

HJC


----------



## TheChristianWitness

I'd love to help out with the judging!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

TheChristianWitness said:


> I'd love to help out with the judging!


Fantastic! You're hired.


----------



## Birb

I say this tentatively....If you want I can judge?


----------



## Harper J. Cole

You'd be very welcome! Thanks.


----------



## jenthepen

Although I received an invitation to participate, I feel I haven't contributed enough to LM over the past year to feel comfortable simply jumping in with a story in this prestigious comp. I would, though, be happy to join in as a judge if you need an extra hand.


----------



## VRanger

jenthepen said:


> Although I received an invitation to participate, I feel I haven't contributed enough to LM over the past year to feel comfortable simply jumping in with a story in this prestigious comp. I would, though, be happy to join in as a judge if you need an extra hand.


We don't feel like that, though. The rules say you qualify, and you're a great writer. Give us a story if you want to.


----------



## KeganThompson

so for


VRanger said:


> We don't feel like that, though. The rules say you qualify, and you're a great writer. Give us a story if you want to.


I don't think I will win (like at all) but I will enter depending on the prompt you guys give


----------



## PiP

@VRanger is right, Jen. You've qualified so you are welcome to enter.


----------



## PiP

KeganThompson said:


> I don't think I will win (like at all) but I will enter depending on the prompt you guys give


Never say never.  And of course, there's the People's Choice prize.


----------



## KeganThompson

PiP said:


> Never say never.  And of course, there's the People's Choice prize.


Glad the word limits are higher, that was something I was 'complaining' about the regular lm challenge 
Fun fact, I turned Decs prompt into 3000 words (and counting)  
Looking forward to what prompt ya'll throw at us


----------



## Harper J. Cole

jenthepen said:


> Although I received an invitation to participate, I feel I haven't contributed enough to LM over the past year to feel comfortable simply jumping in with a story in this prestigious comp. I would, though, be happy to join in as a judge if you need an extra hand.


You're very welcome to judge, thanks! Remember also, as a judge you can still enter and win the people's choice award.

HJC


----------



## Matchu

I, for one, shall vote @jenthepen.


----------



## NajaNoir

KeganThompson said:


> Fun fact, I turned Decs prompt into 3000 words (and counting)



That's awesome, It was a great prompt. I'm at around 2300 words right now same prompt, thinking it'll be about three times that much once finished. 

I'm dying to know what next month's prompt will be.


----------



## KeganThompson

NajaNoir said:


> That's awesome, It was a great prompt. I'm at around 2300 words right now same prompt, thinking it'll be about three times that much once finished.
> 
> I'm dying to know what next month's prompt will be.


The funny thing is i ended up removing the prompt part from it  ( i didn't make good use of it anyway)
Do you plan to post it to the workshop?
I posted to the workshop (what I have so far) but haven't gotten much feedback. Must mean it's perfect


----------



## Lawless

KeganThompson said:


> but haven't gotten much feedback


No offense, but I stopped reading soon because I found myself annoyed by the present tense. It was disappointing because I had been expecting a really interesting story, similar to the original one.


----------



## KeganThompson

Lawless said:


> No offense, but I stopped reading soon because I found myself annoyed by the present tense. It was disappointing because I had been expecting a really interesting story, similar to the original one.


Yeah I know present tense isn't for everyone. So I'm not offended. I usually write past tense but wanted to experiment. A lot of the YA books I've picked up (3 in a row!) Has present tense, so I think it's gaining popularity. But if you don't like it, you don't like it and I'm not skilled enough to write it in a way that might make you not hate it 
Thank you for taking a peak at it though lawless!


----------



## NajaNoir

KeganThompson said:


> The funny thing is i ended up removing the prompt part from it  ( i didn't make good use of it anyway)
> Do you plan to post it to the workshop?
> I posted to the workshop (what I have so far) but haven't gotten much feedback. Must mean it's perfect



Doesn't matter what becomes of the prompt, only that it set you onto the path of writing.
I'll post eventually, probably a chapter at a time.

I was going to tell you that you should put it in the workshop. I'll read it as soon as I get the chance


----------



## jenthepen

VRanger said:


> We don't feel like that, though. The rules say you qualify, and you're a great writer. Give us a story if you want to.





PiP said:


> @VRanger is right, Jen. You've qualified so you are welcome to enter.





Harper J. Cole said:


> You're very welcome to judge, thanks! Remember also, as a judge you can still enter and win the people's choice award.
> 
> HJC





Matchu said:


> I, for one, shall vote @jenthepen.


Thanks so much to you all for the support.   

 Judging this year feels like a good way to get back into the heart of this competition after a difficult couple of years that have led to me neglecting my writing and my friends on this site. There are lots of new faces that I need to get to know and this could be a great way to start that process. 

So, please add me to the list of judges HJC and I may just take up your suggestion and write a story just for the fun of it. 

jen


----------



## Foxee

Whatever gets you back in the game, Jen.


----------



## KeganThompson

So...when ya'll gonna tell us the prompt?
It's killin' me...


----------



## VRanger

KeganThompson said:


> So...when ya'll gonna tell us the prompt?
> It's killin' me...


It would be ironic if the prompt was "The Patience of a Saint".


----------



## KeganThompson

VRanger said:


> It would be ironic if the prompt was "The Patience of a Saint".


Maybe it should be!
Can you be a saint who doesn't have a lot of patience? Lol 
Cuz some days I'm better than others


----------



## VRanger

KeganThompson said:


> Maybe it should be!
> Can you be a saint who doesn't have a lot of patience? Lol
> Cuz some days I'm better than others


Actually, I've pointed out many times that LOTS of saints weren't very nice people. 

I've got a comment about that in Poet Lariant. ;-)



> Because there’s only _one_ reason for that man to be down there right now, and it’s a scheme of that conniving bitch.”
> 
> “Didn’t you and Audra used to be friends?”
> 
> “Yeah, and I never had a doubt she was a conniving bitch. I just didn’t mind it when it worked to _my_ advantage.”
> 
> “Oh. So why shouldn’t I run the guy off?”
> 
> “Because I can _still_ make it work to _my_ advantage. This may just supply the heat to bake my plan. Hands off, Jake.”
> 
> Despite being just slightly terrified of Hope on her bad days … well, maybe not _just_ slightly, Jake couldn’t resist. “If you’re going underground with your own plan here, doesn’t that also make _you_ a—”
> 
> “Of course it does, and when have I _ever_ denied it? But if you ever start to say it _out loud _again—”
> 
> “Wouldn’t dream of it. You’re a saint. Just like Joan of Arc. Didn’t she start a war that killed thousands?”
> 
> “Yes, and there will be a body count here, too, but it won’t be quite that high.”


----------



## KeganThompson

VRanger said:


> Actually, I've pointed out many times that LOTS of saints weren't very nice people.
> 
> I've got a comment about that in Poet Lariant. ;-)


Probably because they weren't _actually_ saints. 
I have found people like to be self righteous and think they are better than everyone. Don't really matter your world view. Pridefulness
surely doesn't reflect well on self proclaimed religious folk for sure
I think Catholics and Protestants look at the sanctifcation process differently. Like they do a lot of things. But all I really know is there was a reformation for a reason 

I can be a rather anxious even if I don't seem like it. (Maybe that's why I like Chihuahuas) That contributes to my lack of patience...switching to decaf might help.
I didn't do that today tho so,
When will we be getting that prompt?


----------



## piperofyork

I know we don't have a say on the February prompt, but given how constipated the world feels right now, a funny one might be _Shit or Get Off the Pot_


----------



## piperofyork

Come to think of it, it would be fun to do a 'worst prompt ever' competition...hmm...


----------



## PiP

piperofyork said:


> Come to think of it, it would be fun to do a 'worst prompt ever' competition...hmm...


Hang on to that idea for the March prompt.


----------



## piperofyork

Caaaan do!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

*GRAND FICTION CHALLENGE* thread now up. Remember this contest is invitation only.


----------



## KeganThompson

All I gotta say is, oh boii what a prompt


----------



## bazz cargo

Thinking cap on...


----------



## NajaNoir

A great prompt that will undoubtedly bring some interesting stories. Exciting!


----------



## KatPC

I'm worried about this one!


----------



## JBF

A question, having never done a GFC before.  

I see there's a category for Peoples' Choice.  How's that work?


----------



## jenthepen

Hi JBF. I think the way it works is that the main judging decides the winners of the Challenge and a separate poll is opened for all WF members to vote for the People's Choice winner. It's not a separate category as such - there is just the one set of stories. Hope this helps but others will probably explain better than I can.


----------



## JBF

Cool.  Wasn't sure if that was a separate thing or based on likes or what.  

Back to procrastinating...


----------



## Harper J. Cole

jenthepen said:


> Hi JBF. I think the way it works is that the main judging decides the winners of the Challenge and a separate poll is opened for all WF members to vote for the People's Choice winner. It's not a separate category as such - there is just the one set of stories. Hope this helps but others will probably explain better than I can.


Yes, that's it exactly.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Prompt suggestions and judging volunteers for March are now welcome...


----------



## NajaNoir

It was a long and arduous journey.


----------



## piperofyork

A few weeks ago I threw out the idea of having a '_worst prompt idea ever_' contest...could be a blast. Is anyone interested in that?

If not, here are some (hopefully-non-worst-ever) prompt ideas:


The Best Way to Go Insane
You Must Be Joking


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Any more prompt suggestions?


----------



## Lawless

Are we having only three?? Writing a story seems to be a lot easier than coming up with a prompt.

How about recycling some from the previous months?


----------



## Matchu

‘Recycling’ as the prompt.  I’d like that.  I have recycling-themed super-short, finale in crusher up my sleeve.

please


----------



## SueC

my mid-life crises
the audition
weird Uncle Max
banning books


----------



## TMarie

everything is Turquoise
happenstance
picnic basket

I've been reading this forum for a while and it looks like fun!


----------



## epimetheus

Space Dinosaurs


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Space Dinosaurs

Suggest:
Methuselah's Children
The Skeletons at Work
The Merchant of Sea and Sun
The Doctor and the Abyss


----------



## NajaNoir

I like the idea of recycling prompts.
Here are some I would like recycled:

Worst party ever
Picture prompt
Looking glass
Whitefire


----------



## jenthepen

Second Weird Uncle Max and Picnic Basket


----------



## Travalgar

1. Assembling a team
2. Getting everything in order
3. Worst punishment

And yes, I would second *Recycling *as well.


----------



## TheChristianWitness

Second:
Recycling
Looking glass
Methuselah's children
Weird Uncle Max

Suggest:
Write your story including a famous author as a character


----------



## NajaNoir

I second: 

Famous Author as a character 
Worst punishment


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Whitefire

Suggest:
The Feltmen
The Old Ones Walk


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Thanks, all, poll now posted. A couple more judges would be welcome...


----------



## PrairieHostage

The year I was druncle (drunk uncle) or draunty at the wedding.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Harper J. Cole said:


> Thanks, all, poll now posted. A couple more judges would be welcome...


If you haven't found enough judges, if I'm allowed I'd be happy to be a judge for March.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Thanks, that'd be great!


----------



## KatPC

*Raises the hand to Harper.

"I will help."


----------



## bdcharles

PrairieHostage said:


> The year I was druncle (drunk uncle) or draunty at the wedding.


'Draunty' is a word I shall now steal and use


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The poll for the Grand Fiction Challenge People's Choice *is now up*.

I'm expecting currently to have the results up on Wednesday March 2nd.


----------



## S J Ward

The Queen's armadillo.
With good intent.
The final lemming.
Damnation alley.

Maybe too late  bugger, should have realised we were on page two!


----------



## KeganThompson

I can help judge this month


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Thanks, welcome aboard!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Just waiting on one set of scores for the GFC, hopefully up tomorrow.


----------



## Non Serviam

I'll stick my name in the hat as judge for April's.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Prompt suggestions for April are now welcome, including picture prompts...

HJC


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Some picture prompt suggestions:

1.




Credit: James Gurney


2.



Credit: Jesse Jacobi


3.



Credit: Simon Stalenhag


4.



Credit: Full of Eyes


5. 



Credit: Mariuz Lewandowski



6.



Credit: Mariuz Lewandowski



7.



Credit: Earl and Bonita Snellenberger


----------



## piperofyork

I'll second pictures 1 and 5. (Arrow, can you number the pictures?)


----------



## NajaNoir

Pictures 2 and 6


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

@piperofyork 
Hmm, I did number them. I wonder why it's not showing up for you. Do you think making the numbers bigger would help?


----------



## Lawless

I can see the numbers.


----------



## piperofyork

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> @piperofyork
> Hmm, I did number them. I wonder why it's not showing up for you. Do you think making the numbers bigger would help?


Sorry about that! I can see them now. Thank you!


----------



## Lawless

1 and 3 are very nice.

(This isn't a psychological test, is it?)


----------



## KeganThompson

I like 6 the most


----------



## SueC

Harper J. Cole said:


> Prompt suggestions for April are now welcome, including picture prompts...
> 
> HJC


*April LM suggestion: "LEAVING UKRAINE . . ."*


----------



## Non Serviam

Three non-picture, non-title prompts:-

1) On an alien world, inexplicably inhabited by perfectly normal humans, titanic cannon point skywards: God Guns made by ancient, rabidly atheist civilization.  Now they're powering up.  Who activated them and why?
2) Wipe Day.  Anarchist computer hackers have wiped world's financial systems, all computerized records of credit and debt erased, internet otherwise unaffected.  Paper records still exist and same anarchists have published detailed instructions on how to forge them, with templates.
3) Write either (a) a radio play, or (b) a prose scene consisting mainly of dialogue, about two people who are a couple at the start of the scene and have fully decoupled by the end.


----------



## KatPC

I do like picture 6, but I have already written a story called Candle in the workshop!

@SueC suggestion is beautiful and I very much second this suggestion.

Also @Non Serviam 1. On an alien world - sounds amazing


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I've posted the April challenge. More judges would be nice!   

Also, as the majority of you did vote for a picture prompt (though the winning prompt was a text one), we'll have a picture prompt in May, with the higher-scoring pictures from this poll being among the options.

HJC


----------



## SueC

Harper J. Cole said:


> I've posted the April challenge. More judges would be nice!
> 
> Also, as the majority of you did vote for a picture prompt (though the winning prompt was a text one), we'll have a picture prompt in May, with the higher-scoring pictures from this poll being among the options.
> 
> HJC


Actually, Leaving Ukraine was a picture prompt. It was submitted as a picture, but the picture wasn't posted with the rest of the entries. Thanks, Harper!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Ah, my mistake, apologies!


----------



## SueC

Harper J. Cole said:


> Ah, my mistake, apologies!


No problem!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Judge volunteers for May would be appreciated. Also, if anyone has any further picture prompt ideas, feel free to post them here.

HJC


----------



## S J Ward

As a suggestion to the prompt for May. Kelpie. Plus, I will volunteer my service as a judge.


*Kelpie*


----------



## TerraLiga

I don't think I'm experienced enough to be a judge, but I may have a non-picture story suggestion: a story based on a song. Any song from any period, but the basis of your story is the lyric - your story provides the meat to the song's bones.


----------



## SueC

TerraLiga said:


> I don't think I'm experienced enough to be a judge, but I may have a non-picture story suggestion: a story based on a song. Any song from any period, but the basis of your story is the lyric - your story provides the meat to the song's bones.


That's so weird.  I was thinking the very same thing. The song that came to mind was "American Pie."  I second this suggestion, if it's accepted. Good job!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

This coming month will be a picture prompt, but I'll roll the song nomination forward to the following month.


----------



## PrairieHostage

removed thx


----------



## Foxee

Nominating this portrait by Lee Jeffries


----------



## piperofyork

Just to be clear, are all the photos that Arrow posted a month ago still in the running for the May prompt?


----------



## NajaNoir

If they are,  I'd like to throw another vote behind picture 2.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

piperofyork said:


> Just to be clear, are all the photos that Arrow posted a month ago still in the running for the May prompt?


I think so. If not, I officially put them back in the running!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Yes, they're all included.

HJC


----------



## piperofyork

Thank you, Harper. 

I'll second Arrow's #3 and #5.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Poll now up for May...


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Anyone else up for judging in May? I could do with one more.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

I'll volunteer! School will be over by the 9th for me, so I'll have some time


----------



## Harper J. Cole

May contest now up: LINK

There's been a slight change of plans - see the thread for details.

HJC


----------



## Lawless

Harper J. Cole said:


> it's been pointed out we shouldn't really be using pictures from outside the public domain without the express permission of the artist


I'm not trying to change anything, but something occurred to me that might be helpful. Namely, while it may be illegal to post someone else's picture on your site without the author's permission, there is surely nothing wrong with posting a link and telling the folks "This month's prompt is the picture on https://..."

Just an idea. I don't care much one way or another.


----------



## Foxee

Like lawless, I wondered about this. There is room in publication for "fair use" of images with attribution, I believe. It would be the rough equivalent of quoting from someone else's book and citing where the info came from.

An additional idea I was pondering is to ask for submissions from WF members of their photos/artwork as prompts. That would be fun, too.


----------



## JBF

Foxee said:


> An additional idea I was pondering is to ask for submissions from WF members of their photos/artwork as prompts. That would be fun, too.



I thought we'd floated this once.  Or maybe I dreamed it.  

Either way, not a bad idea.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Prompt suggestions for June, please! Judges also welcome...


----------



## TheChristianWitness

Prompt suggestion:

Paradoxical


----------



## bdcharles

*Suggest:* Order and Chaos


----------



## Sinister

Seconded on bdcharles's "Order and Chaos."

-Sin


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Paradoxical

Suggest (all of these are created by me, so copyright won't be a problem):




"Monolith"





"The Obelisk"




"Bruised"


----------



## Phil Istine

Portal (my own work):
Portal is the name I have given the photo. Just the picture untitled will do as a prompt if others wish to have a different interpretation.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Second: Arrow's 2nd picture and Phil's photograph

Suggest: The bomb under the table
Suggest: Open minds


----------



## PiP

Phil Istine said:


> Portal (my own work):
> Portal is the name I have given the photo. Just the picture untitled will do as a prompt if others wish to have a different interpretation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 28918


3rd this!


----------



## Phil Istine

I second 'Open Minds'.


----------



## TheChristianWitness

Second: The Bomb under the Table


----------



## Harper J. Cole

June's contest is now up. But what's a contest without judges? We need at least a couple more...


----------



## KeganThompson

I can judge


----------



## SueC

Harper J. Cole said:


> June's contest is now up. But what's a contest without judges? We need at least a couple more...


I can judge too


----------



## Elle_Kay83

What is happening with the latest LM Scores for May's challenge? I know I am not winning but can we see who does?

It's June 2nd!!!


----------



## SueC

Elle_Kay83 said:


> What is happening with the latest LM Scores for May's challenge? I know I am not winning but can we see who does?
> 
> It's June 2nd!!!


Sometimes it takes a little bit of time to pull all the components together, but Harper's on it.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Yes, I lost my internet access for a little while, but the results are posted now.

HJC


----------



## Harper J. Cole

KeganThompson said:


> I can judge





SueC said:


> I can judge too


You're both hired!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

July draws nigh! Judges and prompt suggestions are welcome...


----------



## Phil Istine

Typical: I supply the June prompt but didn't get around to entering


----------



## NajaNoir

An offer you can't refuse

Magical Device


----------



## TheChristianWitness

Paradoxical

Also bringing up this one again from last month's suggestions:

The bomb under the table


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Paradoxical

Suggestions:
Forever Fall
Shrewd as Serpents


----------



## SueC

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## Sinister

Seconded: Conspiracy Theory.

-Sin


----------



## TheChristianWitness

Third: Conspiracy theory


----------



## Megan Pearson

The Westward Wind

Mulberries & Toast

Starry, starry night


----------



## Matchu

Passionkiller
Daredevil
A Mysterious Noise in the Sky (wife suggested, awful…I said it was ‘very good.’)
The Strangely Very Exciting English Chap (memoir entries allowed here/new rule possibly?)
The Space Elevator is Closed Until Further Notice
Forbidden Trousers
Hot Milk
Domestic Truths (wife again)
Duvet Down


----------



## Ibb

Second "Wife Suggested, Awful.... I said it was 'Very Good'"


----------



## BadHouses

Fourth: conspiracy theory.

Edit: I could try my hand at judging if there's space as well.


----------



## Ibb

I have about four reviews left to complete for this month's LM. Just thought I'd provide an update to all the competitors itching to know where they placed. A great batch of work this month, I've thoroughly enjoyed everything I've read so far. Been trying to knock out at least one story per day before work, so will have my reviews turned in no later than this Saturday assuming all goes well. Great job, entrants!


----------



## Vodyanik

Seconded 'Forever fall' and 'The Westward Wind'


----------



## piperofyork

Piracy Theory


----------



## Harper J. Cole

BadHouses said:


> Fourth: conspiracy theory.
> 
> Edit: I could try my hand at judging if there's space as well.


You've got the job!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Poll up now.


----------



## godofwine

It's been a while. How's everyone been?

I just wanted to take time to thank you guys for helping me hone my skills with the monthly contests. 

650 words every month, trying to fit all I have to say into that tiny little space really helped me grow as a writer.

When I first arrived here, I wanted to be an author, but had no idea how. 

To find this place I did a search on "How many different ways to say 'said' " with hopes of mixing it up for a novel, but quickly learned from one or more of you how unnecessary that was.

In fact, when I started here I was uncomfortable even utilizing dialogue. Before that, I spent more time on solo stories, to avoid back and forth dialogue, but eventually I got more comfortable in that area.

I was plagued with self-doubt, and eventually shook that off.

It took me a few years, but I eventually won one of the monthly contests and I was ecstatic. 

When A Good Man Falls - January 2017.

It felt good because I earned it. I got my butt kicked, but in the process I learned the art.

Since I've been gone, I'm now 2/3 of the way to my Bachelors Degree (80 credits) and I am on the precipice of getting published under my pseudonym. 

I will publish under my own name under more palatable content material, but this will be the first. 

A novella that is part of a series of salacious Adventures. 33,714 words so far. I'll finish up tomorrow probably around 34,000.

I'll send it to a couple of friends for quick critiques and then hopefully send it to a copy editor by the 10th of July

(Also, copy editors, do you know any good ones and how much are they? I'm just trying to compare a cost between the one I've been speaking to on Twitter)

I have several other works that are virtually completed that just need a little tightening up so I might have as many as four pieces published by the end of the year.

After that, I've been doing research on flushing out one of my other short stories. I've got a lot of details and notes so far so I just have to sit down and write the thing.

So again, thank you. Thank you all. Thanks to all the judges and everyone else.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Hi, *godofwine*! Yes, I remember your upward trajectory during the contests. Has it really been five years? With regard to your specific question, you'd get the best answer in one of the *Publishing subforums*.

HJC


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The July contest is up. I could do with a couple more judges...


----------



## piperofyork

I'll volunteer to judge this month


----------



## PiP

godofwine said:


> It's been a while. How's everyone been?
> 
> I just wanted to take time to thank you guys for helping me hone my skills with the monthly contests.
> 
> 650 words every month, trying to fit all I have to say into that tiny little space really helped me grow as a writer.
> 
> When I first arrived here, I wanted to be an author, but had no idea how.
> 
> To find this place I did a search on "How many different ways to say 'said' " with hopes of mixing it up for a novel, but quickly learned from one or more of you how unnecessary that was.
> 
> In fact, when I started here I was uncomfortable even utilizing dialogue. Before that, I spent more time on solo stories, to avoid back and forth dialogue, but eventually I got more comfortable in that area.
> 
> I was plagued with self-doubt, and eventually shook that off.
> 
> It took me a few years, but I eventually won one of the monthly contests and I was ecstatic.
> 
> When A Good Man Falls - January 2017.
> 
> It felt good because I earned it. I got my butt kicked, but in the process I learned the art.
> 
> Since I've been gone, I'm now 2/3 of the way to my Bachelors Degree (80 credits) and I am on the precipice of getting published under my pseudonym.
> 
> I will publish under my own name under more palatable content material, but this will be the first.
> 
> A novella that is part of a series of salacious Adventures. 33,714 words so far. I'll finish up tomorrow probably around 34,000.
> 
> I'll send it to a couple of friends for quick critiques and then hopefully send it to a copy editor by the 10th of July
> 
> (Also, copy editors, do you know any good ones and how much are they? I'm just trying to compare a cost between the one I've been speaking to on Twitter)
> 
> I have several other works that are virtually completed that just need a little tightening up so I might have as many as four pieces published by the end of the year.
> 
> After that, I've been doing research on flushing out one of my other short stories. I've got a lot of details and notes so far so I just have to sit down and write the thing.
> 
> So again, thank you. Thank you all. Thanks to all the judges and everyone else.


This is great feedback and should serve as an inspiration to other writers. Well done to you for sticking with it!


----------



## godofwine

Harper J. Cole said:


> Hi, *godofwine*! Yes, I remember your upward trajectory during the contests. Has it really been five years? With regard to your specific question, you'd get the best answer in one of the *Publishing subforums*.
> 
> HJC


Thank you Harper. I just finished tonight. Before the copy editor does their thing, the final tally is 35,085 words. I've got a couple of friends who are looking it over but once that is done I will be ready to roll.

Because of the contests I've gotten better at identifying SPaG errors. I am very excited.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Time for August prompt suggestions. Judge volunteers also welcome...


----------



## Louanne Learning

Suggestions:

Illusion

Faithless

A Common Cry

Lightning and Thunder


----------



## BadHouses

Lonely Steppe

You catch more flies with honey

Telephone Pole

Just Throwing It Out There


----------



## NajaNoir

Second Illusion

Suggest

Vacation from hell. 

Modern fairytale 

The gift


----------



## piperofyork

Dystopian office solutions


----------



## KatPC

Let's see if this can make it:
To be totally different and challenging:

- Humpty Dumpty

- The Boy who cried Wolf

(I do like Illusion and The Gift)


----------



## KeganThompson

my suggestions:

rot and decay

smokescreen

what did you do?

also third illusion and faithless


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Faithless

Suggest:
The Babylon Fellowship
The Good Infection
Black Metal
Cambrian Womb
The Fathomless Depths


----------



## KeganThompson

Got one more:

misplaced


----------



## Louanne Learning

Second: misplaced


----------



## Lawless

The boy who cried Humpty Dumpty.


----------



## S J Ward

Freedom of speech.
Wrongly imprisoned.
Scapegoat.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Suggest:
Heartwood
The Firewall
Older and Stronger Things

Second:
You Catch More Flies with Honey


----------



## NajaNoir

So many good suggestions
I second 
Heartwood. 
Black Metal
What did you do 
Scapegoat. 

Gonna be a hard prompt vote this time around.


----------



## piperofyork

Second: Older and Stronger Things


----------



## Foxee

I second: Scapegoat

edit: I guess I thirdeded it


----------



## KatPC

Second Misplaced.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Contest thread now up. Could do with some judges though...


----------



## godofwine

Have any of you ever turned one of your entries into a novel? I'm working on one right now. Just started the third chapter


----------



## Foxee

godofwine said:


> Have any of you ever turned one of your entries into a novel? I'm working on one right now. Just started the third chapter


Woohoo! I'm glad that the idea from your entry caught fire. Marvellous!


----------



## SueC

godofwine said:


> Have any of you ever turned one of your entries into a novel? I'm working on one right now. Just started the third chapter


That is so cool! Keep it going, GOW - keep us up to date on your progress, too.


----------



## JBF

godofwine said:


> Have any of you ever turned one of your entries into a novel? I'm working on one right now. Just started the third chapter



Yup.  Started with a target of 650.  Didn’t get done in time and wouldn’t fit the limit, anyway.

Presently at 40k and still climbing.


----------



## godofwine

Foxee said:


> Woohoo! I'm glad that the idea from your entry caught fire. Marvellous!


I've been reading the story to people over the past few years and I do it using my various voices. I'm an aspiring voice actor, so I do the voice of the two female characters in the story

When I get the novel finished, I plan on doing the audiobook myself.


SueC said:


> That is so cool! Keep it going, GOW - keep us up to date on your progress, too.


Thank you. It is hard work, especially with my ADD. But I am attempting to fight through it


JBF said:


> Yup.  Started with a target of 650.  Didn’t get done in time and wouldn’t fit the limit, anyway.
> 
> Presently at 40k and still climbing.



Best of luck to you. I am currently at about 3100 words and 11 names on a family tree

The names of each of the characters will be an amalgamation of names from black history, to pay homage (excluding the names Martin, Malcolm & Rosa).

If any of you know, could you tell me is there any legal ramification for doing this? If I use the name Hallie, named for Hallie Quinn Brown (Educator/activist), and she is in some way nefarious in the novel, could I be subjected to a lawsuit?

I don't mean any disrespect, and I am only doing it to pay homage as I said. The novel has to have some bad guys as the antagonist.

Are there rules against this? I believe it to be a good idea, and at the end I will put a glossary for each person saying who they are named for and that person's contribution/importance to black history. 

I Came Upon This idea more than eight years ago. That way the names aren't just random.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Okay, September prompts and judges required! Here's one carried over from last month...

Older and Stronger Things


----------



## Louanne Learning

Suggestions:

blessings and curses

exiled

mythology


----------



## KeganThompson

Prompt ideas:
Beautifully Strange
Swan Song
Zephyr
Delirium


----------



## S J Ward

1. Waxed
2. Scapegoat
3. Oxymoron


----------



## Selorian

Shattered
The Depths
Broken Beauty
Eternity's End


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Zephyr
Older and Stronger Things
The Depths

Suggest:
The Babylon Fellowship
The Good Infection
Cambrian Womb
In the Morning of the Earth


----------



## Lawless

What's a zephyr (apart from a bow in Skyrim)?


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Lawless said:


> What's a zephyr (apart from a bow in Skyrim)?


The West wind; a soft wind. Associated with this Greek god.


----------



## piperofyork

Second: 

Older and Stronger Things
The Depths
Beautifully strange


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Poll now posted. Judges still needed...!


----------



## Foxee

How about a Generator prompt where we are required to use the Seventh Sanctum generators to name our characters and do our worldbuilding? Whatever we get, we have to roll with.


----------



## piperofyork

Foxee said:


> How about a Generator prompt where we are required to use the Seventh Sanctum generators to name our characters and do our worldbuilding? Whatever we get, we have to roll with.


I like this. Like a cooking challenge where we're given random ingredients and must somehow make a feast.


----------



## Riptide

Harper J. Cole said:


> Poll now posted. Judges still needed...!


I'll take the plunge. I've never judged before, but I might as well do everything once, am I right?


----------



## S J Ward

If you'll have me as a judge again, I don't mind helping September's judging panel.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Excellent! You're in.


----------



## KeganThompson

Don't know if you saw my comment under the poll but I will judge too


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Splendid! We have a full set.


----------



## VRanger

Foxee said:


> How about a Generator prompt where we are required to use the Seventh Sanctum generators to name our characters and do our worldbuilding? Whatever we get, we have to roll with.


Aha! So you came up with a similar idea to mine but a couple of weeks earlier.


----------



## bdcharles

VRanger said:


> Aha! So you came up with a similar idea to mine but a couple of weeks earlier.


I love (Second) this idea! 
Suggest: use the https://www.soybomb.com/tricks/words/ to generate a word that must then inspire and form a core element of the story


----------



## VRanger

bdcharles said:


> I love (Second) this idea!
> Suggest: use the https://www.soybomb.com/tricks/words/ to generate a word that must then inspire and form a core element of the story


Read mine down in the non-stickies.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Time for prompt suggestions for October. We have the random prompt generator idea. Any others?


----------



## Louanne Learning

suggestions:

Illusion

Big and little

Near and far


----------



## NajaNoir

Second Illusion

The Game 
Enemy partners


----------



## SueC

Suggestions for October:
Around the corner
Once Upon a Time
The Witch's Broom
All Hallows Eve
Midnight Starts the Witching Hour


----------



## piperofyork

Second: 


random prompt generator
All Hallows Eve


----------



## Selorian

Third Random Prompt Generator

Suggestions:
Veil Between Realms
Masquerade
Harvests


----------



## VRanger

Fantastic month for LM entries in September.  I think this is the most I've ever judged in a month (or will, since I haven't started yet). And LOTS of known good writers in the mix, including some past winners. I'm looking forward to reading them all.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Second:
Veil Between Realms
Harvests

Suggests:
Hollow Rock
Megalith
God's Wolf


----------



## KatPC

VRanger said:


> Fantastic month for LM entries in September.  I think this is the most I've ever judged in a month (or will, since I haven't started yet). And LOTS of known good writers in the mix, including some past winners. I'm looking forward to reading them all.


I was thinking that too ... Good luck with Judging! I read a few and they were very good! It's great to see past winners and the wonderful poet @rcallaci joining in! I would love to comment on the ones I read and which I found inspiring, but that would not be good of me ... maybe I'll comment when results are in. Some are really brilliant.


----------



## KatPC

Oh I do like: Once Upon a Time!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

VRanger said:


> Fantastic month for LM entries in September.  I think this is the most I've ever judged in a month (or will, since I haven't started yet). And LOTS of known good writers in the mix, including some past winners. I'm looking forward to reading them all.


Yes, hats off to Kegan Thompson for coming up with the prompt.

The new poll is now up...


----------



## Riptide

VRanger said:


> Fantastic month for LM entries in September.  I think this is the most I've ever judged in a month (or will, since I haven't started yet). And LOTS of known good writers in the mix, including some past winners. I'm looking forward to reading them all.


This is tough work for a beginner judge like myself.... These guys are good, and it's way tough. Participants couldn't have taken it easy? A month off, perhaps? Given me one or two stories to dip my toe in, not shove me off the deep end?


----------



## SueC

Riptide said:


> This is tough work for a beginner judge like myself.... These guys are good, and it's way tough. Participants couldn't have taken it easy? A month off, perhaps? Given me one or two stories to dip my toe in, not shove me off the deep end?


You'll do a great job. You've got some time, you don't have to do them all at once. Think how good you'll feel when you're done! Have fun, Riptide.


----------



## KatPC

Riptide said:


> This is tough work for a beginner judge like myself.... These guys are good, and it's way tough. Participants couldn't have taken it easy? A month off, perhaps? Given me one or two stories to dip my toe in, not shove me off the deep end?


I think you will be a super judge @Riptide! There are a lot of stories this month but I think most who entered do it as a challenge to test their creativity rather than having a score to our name. I view the judges comments to see if they enjoyed the piece rather than it being a masterpiece! Know that some of the stories may not even be to a judge's liking, plus their views are all subjective so there is no pressure there ... but if a judge's write ... well written, or moving or great etc ... then woohoo! I have every faith in you @Riptide


----------



## Harper J. Cole

October challenge now posted. Judges needed!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

So, the random prompt was going to be the choice for November. Was there a particular prompt generator that people wanted to use? 

HJC


----------



## VRanger

I proposed it to use my Plot Wheel. I can either generate one Plot Wheel for everyone to use, or generate one individually for each participant.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I would think a different one for everyone, unless people object.


----------



## VRanger

Harper J. Cole said:


> I would think a different one for everyone, unless people object.


I can do that.  In that case we should announce in the November contest announcement to PM me for their own unique Plot Wheel.

Of course the Plot Wheel should lead their entry (and not count against the word count  ).


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The contest thread for November is up : *LINK*

 I could do with a couple more judges...


----------



## BadHouses

I'll judge.

What is Plot Wheel? Does it generate an intro paragraph?


----------



## NajaNoir

I'm not a fan of the prompt, it feels stifling for my own way of thinking. I am however, very interested in reading the stories that come out of it. I would like to volunteer as a nervous first time judge.


----------



## VRanger

BadHouses said:


> I'll judge.
> 
> What is Plot Wheel? Does it generate an intro paragraph?


Here's an example:

Plot Type: Historical
Inciting Incident: Explore interesting location/feature
Plot Device: Character secret
Plot Device: Least likely suspect
Plot Device: Major purchase
Character 1: Femme fatale
Character 2: Final survivor
Character 3: Ghost
Trial: Betrayal, by: Gossip
Solution: Learn from experience, by: Fall guy

The characters can be used in any combination, so for example the Femme Fatale and the Gossip could be the same character.


----------



## NajaNoir

VRanger said:


> The characters can be used in any combination, so for example the Femme Fatale and the Gossip could be the same character.



A gossipy Femme Fatale, now that's a story.


----------



## Louanne Learning

NajaNoir said:


> I'm not a fan of the prompt, it feels stifling for my own way of thinking. I am however, very interested in reading the stories that come out of it. I would like to volunteer as a nervous first time judge.



I am not a fan of the prompt either. Seems like way too many elements to fit into a 650-word story. But I have to say I am very interested in seeing what others will do with theirs. I also would like to volunteer to be a nervous first-time judge!


----------



## VRanger

Louanne Learning said:


> I am not a fan of the prompt either. Seems like way too many elements to fit into a 650-word story. But I have to say I am very interested in seeing what others will do with theirs. I also would like to volunteer to be a nervous first-time judge!


After judging for 15 months now, I've got to say I'm continually impressed with how complex some of these 650-word stories are. Remember you can combine characters.


----------



## Taylor

This has been one of my favourite challenges.  But then I've always enjoyed solving puzzles.


----------



## jenthepen

I'm a little unnerved by the complexity of the prompts too, but we are writers  and there's always a way to twist a story to fit (I hope!)


----------



## Louanne Learning

I'll sit this one out - as far as the writing is concerned - but I do look forward to judging.


----------



## S J Ward

Just an idea. But can this thread be reversed so that all the most recent additions come up on the first page rather than the last?  I just spent a lot of time reading items I thought were current, only to discover they were from three years ago. No wonder I didn't recognise some of the names!


----------



## PiP

S J Ward said:


> Just an idea. But can this thread be reversed so that all the most recent additions come up on the first page rather than the last?  I just spent a lot of time reading items I thought were current, only to discover they were from three years ago. No wonder I didn't recognise some of the names!


Actually, that is a good idea. Let’s see if @Darren White can pull some levers and twist some knobs.


----------



## sigmadog

Doing so may make it difficult to follow a discussion in progress. You'll have to scroll down to the start and then back up.

The "Jump To New" button pretty much takes you to the most current post that you haven't seen. Also, it's too bad SJ Ward had that problem, but all posts are dated at the top.


----------



## SueC

I think we have all done that a time or two. For me, more than once.


----------



## S J Ward

sigmadog said:


> Doing so may make it difficult to follow a discussion in progress. You'll have to scroll down to the start and then back up.
> 
> The "Jump To New" button pretty much takes you to the most current post that you haven't seen. Also, it's too bad SJ Ward had that problem, but all posts are dated at the top.


But using the 'jump to new' button you still then have to scroll backwards to find what the thread related to! So no real difference.


----------



## Lawless

S J Ward said:


> But using the 'jump to new' button you still then have to scroll backwards to find what the thread related to!


What you say makes a lot of sense, but all things considered, I think the current system creates less confusion. It's less effort to pay attention to the date at the beginning of each comment than to read a comment and then scroll up instead of down for the next comment. Do you disagree with this?


----------



## Lawless

Last month, I sent a company my CV, replying to a job offer posted a week AND ONE YEAR earlier.


----------



## sigmadog

S J Ward said:


> But using the 'jump to new' button you still then have to scroll backwards to find what the thread related to! So no real difference.


True. But that's the case for every thread in every forum on this site. We're all pretty much used to this method by now. Changing just one thread to be the opposite seems unnecessarily confusing.

Everyone makes that mistake once in a while, but learning to take note of post dates and using the JUMP button are solutions that seem simpler and more consistent with the rest of the site than reversing the direction of just one thread. 

Just my opinion. YMMV


----------



## S J Ward

Admonished, I shall let it ride. I shall try to find out what date it is from now on... and try and locate the jump to new button. I shall also try and find out what YMMV means. I have decided that it might not mean 'year 2005'


----------



## sigmadog

YMMV = Your Mileage May Vary

An acknowledgement that mine is not the only opinion out there.


----------



## KeganThompson

If we are ready, I have a suggestion for the December LM Challenge to get the ball rolling 
Prompt:
Open secret


----------



## NajaNoir

Two threads that have been on the forums this last month have inspired these suggestions. 

Sound effects written into a story. 

Write a story inspired by your favorite, or one of your favorite painting's/sculptures/ or other work of art.

Also, I saw this somewhere about holiday prompt's and I like it.  Write about a holiday from a pet's perspective.


----------



## KatPC

I do like the sound of an animal's POV - second this suggestion.


----------



## sigmadog

As the dude tasked with creating the visuals for each month's competition, I have one thing to say: "HAVE MERCY!"

Which, I suppose, would also make a decent prompt for December.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

sigmadog said:


> As the dude tasked with creating the visuals for each month's competition, I have one thing to say: "HAVE MERCY!"
> 
> Which, I suppose, would also make a decent prompt for December.




I second the motion of 'Have Mercy' as a prompt.  No joke.


----------



## Selorian

Suggestions:

12 Days
Holiday Mixer
The Longest Night


----------



## Harper J. Cole

KeganThompson said:


> If we are ready, I have a suggestion for the December LM Challenge to get the ball rolling
> Prompt:
> Open secret



Thanks! Any further prompts are also welcome. I see we've got a few already...


----------



## NajaNoir

I'll second The Longest Night.


----------



## piperofyork

I'll third The Longest Night


----------



## SueC

*For those of us who celebrate Thanksgiving - 
hoping you and yours find much to be thankful for. 
For me, you are all at the top of my list.*


----------



## KatPC

Just noticed your signature @SueC but how about this for a prompt?

Just as long as you stand by me


----------



## SueC

KatPC said:


> Just noticed your signature @SueC but how about this for a prompt?
> 
> Just as long as you stand by me


I second that! Thanks ...


----------



## Harper J. Cole

December prompt poll now posted: *LINK*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

The December contest *is now posted*. One more judge would be appreciated...


----------



## Ladyserpentine

Harper J. Cole said:


> One more judge would be appreciated...


If you will have me, I believe I would very much enjoy judging this month's round of stories!


----------



## Ibb

I'll judge!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Thanks, both! We're good to go...


----------



## VRanger

Fewer entries in November. I don't know if it was NaNoWriMo or the prompt or a combination, but WOW, the entries that came in were, I think, of very high quality. There wasn't a story I didn't become engrossed in. And the imagination each writer showed in meeting the Plot Wheel elements was ingenious.

GREAT JOB everyone. You made it very hard to judge!

My fault the scores are late. Finishing up on NaNo and then catching up on some business things that needed quick attention set me back until today. My apologies for that.


----------



## NajaNoir

VRanger said:


> but WOW, the entries that came in were, I think, of very high quality. There wasn't a story I didn't become engrossed in. And the imagination each writer showed in meeting the Plot Wheel elements was ingenious.



I agree, this prompt brought out the best of the best. I must admit to being excited at seeing who the anonymous writers were.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

January is out there somewhere. Let's get some prompt suggestions for the coming month...


----------



## S J Ward

The devil's in the detail
Out of the frying pan
Mother's never know


----------



## Louanne Learning

Silence
Buoyancy
Unnatural
Handmade


----------



## Phil Istine

Den of iniquity

Shotgun divorce

Strange Brew


----------



## Phil Istine

I second 'Mothers never know'.


----------



## bazz cargo

A magnificent failure.


----------



## Selorian

Threshold
Gateways
New Roman Gods


----------



## SueC

Suggestion for January:
What if . . .
You can't make me
Love is blind
The other shoe fell


----------



## bazz cargo

2nd You can't make me


----------



## piperofyork

I'll volunteer to judge this month.


----------



## SueC

I'll judge too


----------



## sigmadog

The banner graphic is up for this month's challenge. If it's unclear, the image is of a tattooed shoulder with a "regrettable" misspelling.

I mention this because I tend to forget that the front page crops the image quite a bit, and in this case, I think the crop obscured the image a bit too much, making the shoulder a bit hard to decipher. I should have planned for that.

I'll try to make sure these are more easily readable in the future.


----------



## Foxee

@sigmadog It looks fine everywhere I've seen it...not regertable at all.


----------



## piperofyork

sigmadog said:


> The banner graphic is up for this month's challenge. If it's unclear, the image is of a tattooed shoulder with a "regrettable" misspelling.
> 
> I mention this because I tend to forget that the front page crops the image quite a bit, and in this case, I think the crop obscured the image a bit too much, making the shoulder a bit hard to decipher. I should have planned for that.
> 
> I'll try to make sure these are more easily readable in the future.


I didn't know you were making these, @sigmadog -- thank you! They are (and have consistently been) superb!!

(And for the record, I don't think there's anything wrong with this month's banner.)


----------



## Harper J. Cole

All,

As is standard, the place of LM in February will be taken by the Grand Fiction Challenge, which offers $200 in total prize money. This contest is invitation only, with members qualifying if they have done any of the following...

having won any GFC in the past
placing in the top 3 in any LM in the previous year (2022)
winning any LM in the year prior to that (2021)
judging any LM within the past year and having judged at least 5 times total
having hosted 2 or more LMs in the past two years
being a financial patron
The prompt will be decided by board members behind closed doors, and revealed to all participants at the same time.

Judging volunteers are welcome, and they can also submit an entry. However, judge's entries are ineligible for most of the prizes (the exception being the _People's Choice_ member vote).

HJC


----------

